# Dear Dooney.com, please get your act together.



## MiaBorsa

With all the complaints about their crummy website and terrible customer service, I have decided I am not buying anything else directly from Dooney.   It amazes me that ILoveDooney.com is so much better than their regular website when it comes to customer service.  What the heck?  

Here's my latest annoyance.  I ordered an in-stock bag from Dooney.com TWO WEEKS AGO and I haven't gotten any shipping notice or anything (which seems to be their SOP lately).  They had put a hold on my credit card on Dec. 31, but then the hold dropped off and nothing.

I sent two emails last week asking for updates; no response.  So I sent a THIRD email saying "CANCEL THE ORDER."  No response.  Today I decided I would call and wait on hold for customer service, so I put my phone on speaker and waited for 21 minutes.  

Finally a person answers and I ask her what is going on with them.  I tell her I requested a cancellation of that order, and I would like the status.  Oh, what a COINCIDENCE!!!  She said they printed the shipping label TODAY and it was in the process of shipping so they can't cancel.   :censor:  Yeah, whatever.  I told her I was going to refuse the package and to have a nice day.

Then I checked my credit card and no charge has been processed.  So I called my credit card company and asked if I could block that charge when they put it through, and the rep said no, I can't block a single merchant.  _BUT, I could put a block on the card for ALL CHARGES, so I did._ :giggles: 

There is no balance on that card and I don't plan on using it to buy anything, so good luck, Dooney.     When someone places an order for your in-stock merchandise, then SHIP IT.   When they say "cancel an order," then DO IT.  Stop with the games; it's annoying.  

I am done with Dooney for a while.  I don't need the aggravation.


----------



## MrsKC

Sorry MB, I don't understand either.  Very frustrating.  They have strong competition with Coach, MK., etc., so not sure why they can't get it together.  There are always complaints on their Facebook page.

I also feel "done " for a while.  I am "pursefull". Time for a break.


----------



## jeep317

That is crazy bad CS!!! &#128545;


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't believe we are out of line to expect good customer service from a large corporation that depends on us for its existence.   I know my complaint sounds petty, but this is after a month of exasperating attempts to contact Dooney during 12 DoD, various sales, etc.  

I know LOTS of TPFers ordered stuff during the sales that was on advance order and have been waiting for WEEKS for their stuff.  I don't understand why they bother putting items on their website that they cannot provide to a customer.   

I've just HAD IT.


----------



## immigratty

so sad I love Dooney. But couldn't bring myself to buy Coach/MK or any other competitors. good thing my Dooney collection is complete [except my dear sweet Camila] because this behavior is no bueno.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> so sad I love Dooney. But couldn't bring myself to buy Coach/MK or any other competitors. good thing my Dooney collection is complete [except my dear sweet Camila] because this behavior is no bueno.



Well, heaven knows I don't "need" another purse!!     So they may have been doing me a favor!!


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, heaven knows I don't "need" another purse!!     So they may have been doing me a favor!!



hahah RIGHT. can't they all just be like this. honestly ppl have complained about Gucci svc as well, I've never had to call [thank God] so haven't experienced the ridiculousness, but if they r all bad, then we'd all be better off haha


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Oh MiaBorsa!  You are not alone.  I ordered a barlow late in the evening on December 7th.  I emailed DB Customer Service two minutes later to cancel the order.  I called the next day the second they opened to confirm the cancel and they said it was already sent to the warehouse and could not be canceled.  I refused the package which arrived on the 16th and have not seen a credit on my card yet.  And here is the kicker...never got a reply from the email I sent on December 7th.  I think it is impossible to cancel an order.  I think that is absurd.  Next week I will call them daily if that is what it takes to get my refund.

I only order one or two bags from .com a year.  I will stick with ILD or Q (even though I think it is crazy that Zappos offers free shipping both ways and a large company like Q cannot do the same).  

Sorry you had to go through such a frustrating experience.  I understand...completely.  I wish I could take you to lunch to help us heal.


----------



## Scooch

That is completely unacceptable! Especially with all the competition out there, not even other brands but other online sites and department stores that we can purchase from.


----------



## Twoboyz

This is very disappointing. I just don't know how a company that cares so much about its product quality can care so little about its service. I'm sorry that you all had and are having such bad experiences.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh MiaBorsa!  You are not alone.  I ordered a barlow late in the evening on December 7th.  I emailed DB Customer Service two minutes later to cancel the order.  I called the next day the second they opened to confirm the cancel and they said it was already sent to the warehouse and could not be canceled.  I refused the package which arrived on the 16th and have not seen a credit on my card yet.  And here is the kicker...never got a reply from the email I sent on December 7th.  I think it is impossible to cancel an order.  I think that is absurd.  Next week I will call them daily if that is what it takes to get my refund.
> 
> I only order one or two bags from .com a year.  I will stick with ILD or Q (even though I think it is crazy that Zappos offers free shipping both ways and a large company like Q cannot do the same).
> 
> Sorry you had to go through such a frustrating experience.  I understand...completely.  I wish I could take you to lunch to help us heal.



Thanks; I'm sorry you had a bad experience, too!   If I were you, I would dispute the charge with my credit card company and let them handle it.   Were you able to track the package back to them once you refused it?    Good luck with getting a resolution.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> That is completely unacceptable! Especially with all the competition out there, not even other brands but other online sites and department stores that we can purchase from.



I totally agree, Scooch.     The bag I ordered isn't available anywhere else, or I wouldn't have ordered from them in the first place.   Lesson learned.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> This is very disappointing. I just don't know how a company that cares so much about its product quality can care so little about its service. I'm sorry that you all had and are having such bad experiences.



Thanks, TB!!  I'm sure it will all work out eventually, but I was tired of the run-around today.  At least I won't have to fight for a refund, haha.


----------



## Kylacove

Has anyone sent a complaint to the BBB? That might get their attention. I too think it's ridiculous no one can answer an email.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> With all the complaints about their crummy website and terrible customer service, I have decided I am not buying anything else directly from Dooney.   It amazes me that ILoveDooney.com is so much better than their regular website when it comes to customer service.  What the heck?
> 
> I am done with Dooney for a while.  I don't need the aggravation.





LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh MiaBorsa!  You are not alone.  I ordered a barlow late in the evening on December 7th.  I emailed DB Customer Service two minutes later to cancel the order.  I called the next day the second they opened to confirm the cancel and they said it was already sent to the warehouse and could not be canceled.  I refused the package which arrived on the 16th and have not seen a credit on my card yet.  And here is the kicker...never got a reply from the email I sent on December 7th.  I think it is impossible to cancel an order.  I think that is absurd.  Next week I will call them daily if that is what it takes to get my refund.
> 
> I only order one or two bags from .com a year.  I will stick with ILD or Q (even though I think it is crazy that Zappos offers free shipping both ways and a large company like Q cannot do the same).
> 
> Sorry you had to go through such a frustrating experience.  I understand...completely.  I wish I could take you to lunch to help us heal.





Hi Sarah and LID!

This is so disappointing to hear! I'm sorry both of you have to go through hoops just to cancel a bag and get a credit. Maybe Dooney wants us to shop other sources for our bags (Outlet stores,ILD, Amazon, QVC, retail stores), so they don't have to fully staff their Customer Service or warehouse). But it looks very bad for the brand when we can't get properly serviced through their website regardless of how good customer service is at the other sources.

Since Dooney gets a piece of the pie wherever we shop, maybe we should buy NWT or gently used bags on ebay. This forum is a great source for alerting each other to good buys and sellers we've had a good experience with. And I get my ebay purchases faster than most Dooney sources! 

I'm happy with my Dooney collection at this point too. When I'm feeling impulsive I'll refer to this thread as a way of getting the monkey off my back.(Or I'll check out ebay!)

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kylacove said:


> Has anyone sent a complaint to the BBB? That might get their attention. I too think it's ridiculous no one can answer an email.



I haven't, and I agree that it's ridiculous that they can't seem to respond to their customers by email or phone.  Phone hold time is horrible, and many times people are on hold so long that the call just drops.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah and LID!
> 
> This is so disappointing to hear! I'm sorry both of you have to go through hoops just to cancel a bag and get a credit. Maybe Dooney wants us to shop other sources for our bags (Outlet stores,ILD, Amazon, QVC, retail stores), so they don't have to fully staff their Customer Service or warehouse). But it looks very bad for the brand when we can't get properly serviced through their website regardless of how good customer service is at the other sources.
> 
> Since Dooney gets a piece of the pie wherever we shop, maybe we should buy NWT or gently used bags on ebay. This forum is a great source for alerting each other to good buys and sellers we've had a good experience with. And I get my ebay purchases faster than most Dooney sources!
> 
> I'm happy with my Dooney collection at this point too. When I'm feeling impulsive I'll refer to this thread as a way of getting the monkey off my back.(Or I'll check out ebay!)
> 
> Good luck to both of you!



Hey Chickie!   To be honest, I didn't get annoyed until I tried for several days to get shipping information with no response.  So then I got irritated and decided that I didn't want to wait any longer and sent the cancellation request.  Of course, none of my THREE emails got any response. 

On top of this, their website is terrible and there is no way to get updated order status there, either.   Orders I made a year ago are still "in processing" according to their website.     So the initial email that is generated when an order is placed directs the customer to the website for order information that is not available.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Chickie!   To be honest, I didn't get annoyed until I tried for several days to get shipping information with no response.  So then I got irritated and decided that I didn't want to wait any longer and sent the cancellation request.  Of course, none of my THREE emails got any response.
> 
> *On top of this, their website is terrible and there is no way to get updated order status there, either.   Orders I made a year ago are still "in processing" according to their website.  *   So the initial email that is generated when an order is placed directs the customer to the website for order information that is not available.



It's crazy because online shopping is not new. Even small companies have the capability to update your order status.  And they offer live chats, which I did last week with a new to me company I was ordering from for the first time.  They shipped my item the same day I ordered it and updated the tracking info on my account.  I don't understand why Dooney can't do that, when just about every other online retailer can!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> It's crazy because online shopping is not new. Even small companies have the capability to update your order status.  And they offer live chats, which I did last week with a new to me company I was ordering from for the first time.  They shipped my item the same day I ordered it and updated the tracking info on my account.  I don't understand why Dooney can't do that, when just about every other online retailer can!



   Exactly.


----------



## jeep317

I just thought of something. Have you tried gently blasting them on their Facebook page? A lot of companies take social media very seriously.

I had a ridiculously frustrating experience with a Chamilia order. I returned part of it but wasn't credited properly. I made at least 12 calls, sent 7 emails, waited over 30 days to have a seemingly simple adjustment made. Their CS was horrible. So I went on their Facebook page & complained. Within hours the VP of sales called me himself. My entire order was refunded & a week later I was sent a package containing $150 in free merchandise. He was embarrassed by his call center & took steps to ensure it wouldn't happen to anyone else.

It's certainly worth a try.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> I just thought of something. Have you tried gently blasting them on their Facebook page? A lot of companies take social media very seriously.
> 
> I had a ridiculously frustrating experience with a Chamilia order. I returned part of it but wasn't credited properly. I made at least 12 calls, sent 7 emails, waited over 30 days to have a seemingly simple adjustment made. Their CS was horrible. So I went on their Facebook page & complained. Within hours the VP of sales called me himself. My entire order was refunded & a week later I was sent a package containing $150 in free merchandise. He was embarrassed by his call center & took steps to ensure it wouldn't happen to anyone else.
> 
> It's certainly worth a try.



Good idea; unfortunately I am one of the 7 people left on earth who don't use Facebook or any of the "social media."       This forum is as social as I ever get, so I have to do my *****ing here!!   Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I just ( FINALLY) received a shipment notice for my 12 DOD order this morning, and of course the tracking link does not work. Then I logged into my account on Dooney.com and the order that I got the shipment notice for still says " being processed, not shipped" 

 If their bags were not so beautifully made they would have NO business of mine. But I agree, how hard is it to correct these things?


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I just ( FINALLY) received a shipment notice for my 12 DOD order this morning, and of course the tracking link does not work. Then I logged into my account on Dooney.com and the order that I got the shipment notice for still says " being processed, not shipped"
> 
> If their bags were not so beautifully made they would have NO business of mine. But I agree, how hard is it to correct these things?


another dooney lover here who's had much better luck with ild.   shipping is slow, packing is slipshod, but orders  do arrive.   

whereas with dooney itself, its like descending into a labyrinth...ive gotten through, but not without difficulty.

cannot imagine what their corporate is ( or is not) thinking?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> With all the complaints about their crummy website and terrible customer service, I have decided I am not buying anything else directly from Dooney.   It amazes me that ILoveDooney.com is so much better than their regular website when it comes to customer service.  What the heck?
> 
> Here's my latest annoyance.  I ordered an in-stock bag from Dooney.com TWO WEEKS AGO and I haven't gotten any shipping notice or anything (which seems to be their SOP lately).  They had put a hold on my credit card on Dec. 31, but then the hold dropped off and nothing.
> 
> I sent two emails last week asking for updates; no response.  So I sent a THIRD email saying "CANCEL THE ORDER."  No response.  Today I decided I would call and wait on hold for customer service, so I put my phone on speaker and waited for 21 minutes.
> 
> Finally a person answers and I ask her what is going on with them.  I tell her I requested a cancellation of that order, and I would like the status.  Oh, what a COINCIDENCE!!!  She said they printed the shipping label TODAY and it was in the process of shipping so they can't cancel.   :censor:  Yeah, whatever.  I told her I was going to refuse the package and to have a nice day.
> 
> Then I checked my credit card and no charge has been processed.  So I called my credit card company and asked if I could block that charge when they put it through, and the rep said no, I can't block a single merchant.  _BUT, I could put a block on the card for ALL CHARGES, so I did._ :giggles:
> 
> There is no balance on that card and I don't plan on using it to buy anything, so good luck, Dooney.     When someone places an order for your in-stock merchandise, then SHIP IT.   When they say "cancel an order," then DO IT.  Stop with the games; it's annoying.
> 
> I am done with Dooney for a while.  I don't need the aggravation.


Sorry You went through this. 
I am confused. Dooney owns ILD. So why the different customer service?  Its crazy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I just ( FINALLY) received a shipment notice for my 12 DOD order this morning, and of course the tracking link does not work. Then I logged into my account on Dooney.com and the order that I got the shipment notice for still says " being processed, not shipped"
> 
> If their bags were not so beautifully made they would have NO business of mine. But I agree, how hard is it to correct these things?



Isn't it MADDENING??   I hope you get your order soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lonesomeoctober said:


> another dooney lover here who's had much better luck with ild.   shipping is slow, packing is slipshod, but orders  do arrive.
> 
> whereas with dooney itself, its like descending into a labyrinth...ive gotten through, but not without difficulty.
> 
> cannot imagine what their corporate is ( or is not) thinking?



In this day of internet commerce, they would be well-served to get their act together.  People ain't got no time fo dat!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sorry You through this.
> I am confused. Dooney owns ILD. So why the different customer service?  Its crazy.



Hey Chickie!   That's the million-dollar question.  When I have ordered from ILD, they actually UPDATE my account info on their website and send me a tracking number.   I can't imagine how the "outlet" website is better run than the main website.


----------



## Ms.Library

That is terrible customer service!  It makes no sense at a time when online shopping is booming.  I have only ordered directly from them once (which was last year I think) during the 12 days sale.  I did get my items but I remember the shipping being slow.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Good idea; unfortunately I am one of the 7 people left on earth who don't use Facebook or any of the "social media."       This forum is as social as I ever get, so I have to do my *****ing here!!   Thanks for the suggestion.


Ha!  I, too, am not a media socialite except for this forum.  And I thought I was the only one!  It would have been a great idea though.  I am going to try to call next week Monday, and every day after until I get an answer.  Luckily I will be home all day Friday and I can sit on hold until the cows come home.  And if the call hangs up due to a ridiculous wait time, which I have also experienced before by them, I will hit Redial!  Bwah hah hah!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah and LID!
> 
> This is so disappointing to hear! I'm sorry both of you have to go through hoops just to cancel a bag and get a credit. Maybe Dooney wants us to shop other sources for our bags (Outlet stores,ILD, Amazon, QVC, retail stores), so they don't have to fully staff their Customer Service or warehouse). But it looks very bad for the brand when we can't get properly serviced through their website regardless of how good customer service is at the other sources.
> 
> Since Dooney gets a piece of the pie wherever we shop, maybe we should buy NWT or gently used bags on ebay. This forum is a great source for alerting each other to good buys and sellers we've had a good experience with. And I get my ebay purchases faster than most Dooney sources!
> 
> I'm happy with my Dooney collection at this point too. When I'm feeling impulsive I'll refer to this thread as a way of getting the monkey off my back.(Or I'll check out ebay!)
> 
> Good luck to both of you!


Thank you!  You are very kind.  You are right.  I, too, should be more than happy with the collection that I have.  But they keep making more and more beautiful bags!  Thank goodness we have other options to bring those beauties home.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks; I'm sorry you had a bad experience, too!   If I were you, I would dispute the charge with my credit card company and let them handle it.   Were you able to track the package back to them once you refused it?    Good luck with getting a resolution.


If I do not get credit in the next week, I will definitely call my credit card company.  I would like to try to get a hold of Dooney first but with the time zones, their customer service hours, and my work schedule, I can only call on my 30 minute lunch break.  If i don't eat I pass out and we all know how extensive their hold times can be.  So I only wait on hold 15 minutes to allow myself time to eat and use the restroom.  Unfortunately that 15 minutes usually does not result in a successful call.

I did not get a tracking number because I took it to the post office (it was delivered by them) and told them I was refusing the package.  I do not know if the same tracking number was used to return it as to ship it.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I just ( FINALLY) received a shipment notice for my 12 DOD order this morning, and of course the tracking link does not work. Then I logged into my account on Dooney.com and the order that I got the shipment notice for still says " being processed, not shipped"
> 
> If their bags were not so beautifully made they would have NO business of mine. But I agree, how hard is it to correct these things?


In true Dooney Fashion ( which makes no sense) my *in process not shipped* order JUSTARRIVED on my doorstep! NO tracking info ever and my order status still says in process   But my bag is beautiful and home, so once again I will forgive Dooney for their lousy CS.


----------



## Surfercisco

Wow, Ladies.  I had no idea!  Maybe I haven't ordered enough bags from the website for me to get such bad luck.  There really isn't an excuse for it at all.  It takes the wind from your sails when anticipating a purchase.  I'm shaking my head.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> *Ha!  I, too, am not a media socialite except for this forum.  And I thought I was the only one!  *It would have been a great idea though.  I am going to try to call next week Monday, and every day after until I get an answer.  Luckily I will be home all day Friday and I can sit on hold until the cows come home.  And if the call hangs up due to a ridiculous wait time, which I have also experienced before by them, I will hit Redial!  Bwah hah hah!


Oh good; there are TWO of us!!   



LifeIsDucky said:


> If I do not get credit in the next week, I will definitely call my credit card company.  I would like to try to get a hold of Dooney first but with the time zones, their customer service hours, and my work schedule, I can only call on my 30 minute lunch break.  If i don't eat I pass out and we all know how extensive their hold times can be.  So I only wait on hold 15 minutes to allow myself time to eat and use the restroom.  Unfortunately that 15 minutes usually does not result in a successful call.
> 
> I did not get a tracking number because I took it to the post office (it was delivered by them) and told them I was refusing the package. * I do not know if the same tracking number was used to return it as to ship it*.


   It would be the same tracking number since it was refused.  Did you have the original tracking info?   Keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> In true Dooney Fashion ( which makes no sense) my *in process not shipped* order JUSTARRIVED on my doorstep! NO tracking info ever and my order status still says in process   But my bag is beautiful and home, so once again I will forgive Dooney for their lousy CS.


   Well, yay!   I'm glad you finally got your bag, even though it took over a month.      I'll watch for the reveal!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll just add one more postscript to my original rant.      The customer "service" agent I spoke with two days ago said she would email me the tracking info on the package that coincidentally was being shipped as we spoke.     Yes, two days later and NOTHING.    So I still have no idea what is going on and I need to take the hold off my credit card as I am considering ordering SOB*.  


*  "Some Other Brand"


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll just add one more postscript to my original rant.      The customer "service" agent I spoke with two days ago said she would email me the tracking info on the package that coincidentally was being shipped as we spoke.     Yes, two days later and NOTHING.    So I still have no idea what is going on and I need to take the hold off my credit card as I am considering ordering SOB*.
> 
> 
> *  "Some Other Brand"



Unbelievable!  
Last Wednesday I ordered a jacket and when I got the tracking info  (same day  I ordered it) I found out it was shipping from China. I received it yesterday, one week from the day I ordered it! How is it I can get a package from China in a week and it takes longer than that just to get a tracking number from  Dooney?!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Unbelievable!
> Last Wednesday I ordered a jacket and when I got the tracking info  (same day  I ordered it) I found out it was shipping from China. I received it yesterday, one week from the day I ordered it! How is it I can get a package from China in a week and it takes longer than that just to get a tracking number from  Dooney?!



Now that I am over my initial hissy, the whole thing is getting funny.     And yeah, amazing how fast some companies process and ship.  I suppose I am spoiled by Shoprunner and Amazon Prime and Zappos... FREE 2-day shipping.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

RuedeNesle said:


> Unbelievable!
> Last Wednesday I ordered a jacket and when I got the tracking info  (same day  I ordered it) I found out it was shipping from China. I received it yesterday, one week from the day I ordered it! How is it I can get a package from China in a week and it takes longer than that just to get a tracking number from  Dooney?!


That is too funny!  :giggles:


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Unbelievable!
> Last Wednesday I ordered a jacket and when I got the tracking info  (same day  I ordered it) I found out it was shipping from China. I received it yesterday, one week from the day I ordered it! How is it I can get a package from China in a week and it takes longer than that just to get a tracking number from  Dooney?!


Geez RN, Maybe we can order our Dooney's direct from the factory in China? I guess the slow boat from China is now a myth.


----------



## Alto Junkie

Over the past few years, I've ordered a number of items from Dooney.com and Ilovedooney.com.

I've noticed that the level of efficiency varies depending on the the product line you order. That's probably because different product lines ship from different locations around the country as opposed to one central warehouse.

For example: Altos (which ship from CT) are shipped very promptly (perhaps because it's "headquarters"). However, Florentines (which appear to come from California) generally take longer to ship--and communication regarding shipments is spotty.

I, too, had an experience where I called customer service ready to cancel an order I had heard nothing about for two weeks, only to be told by the customer service rep, "oh, a label was created today! It's too late to cancel." And then voila, I get a shipment notice. (I actually felt bad for the customer service rep because I suspect she deals with that situation a lot).

All I can surmise from this is that they have problems with certain shipping locations. They need to better centralize their systems and hold their distribution centers accountable for shipping orders--or at LEAST communicating with customers--within a 24-hour time frame. It's 2016--even the smallest online shops are able to do that.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Geez RN, Maybe we can order our Dooney's direct from the factory in China? I guess the slow boat from China is now a myth.



 Yeah, maybe we should eliminate the middle man! The first time I took my grandchildren on the ferry from Oakland to San Francisco, and the ferry passed the large ships that were docked and filled with shipping containers stacked 4 or 5 high, they asked me what was in the containers and I told them handbags from China.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, maybe we should eliminate the middle man! The first time I took my grandchildren on the ferry from Oakland to San Francisco, and the ferry passed the large ships that were docked and filled with shipping containers stacked 4 or 5 high, they asked me what was in the containers and I told them handbags from China.


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Pixie RN

RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, maybe we should eliminate the middle man! The first time I took my grandchildren on the ferry from Oakland to San Francisco, and the ferry passed the large ships that were docked and filled with shipping containers stacked 4 or 5 high, they asked me what was in the containers and I told them handbags from China.



That really gave me a nice laugh this morning, RN. The thing about it is, is that you were probably right.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Pixie RN said:


> That really gave me a nice laugh this morning, RN. *The thing about it is, is that you were probably right*.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, maybe we should eliminate the middle man! The first time I took my grandchildren on the ferry from Oakland to San Francisco, and the ferry passed the large ships that were docked and filled with shipping containers stacked 4 or 5 high, they asked me what was in the containers and I told them handbags from China.



   So true. 

Well, I have to expand on the mini-drama.   I took the hold off my credit card so that I could order SOB online, and while waiting for that to process the charge from Dooney popped up.  SHEESH, of all the luck.       So, I called to get tracking info since apparently they won this round.     My new Dooney should be here next Wednesday.   Gah.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*:  I hope with all the drama you love the bag after all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia*:  I hope with all the drama you love the bag after all.



I'm sure I will, LJ.  It's the florentine Elisa  (like my avatar)  in black.   Now I'm excited to get it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> So true.
> 
> Well, I have to expand on the mini-drama.   I took the hold off my credit card so that I could order SOB online, and while waiting for that to process the charge from Dooney popped up.  SHEESH, of all the luck.       So, I called to get tracking info since apparently they won this round.     My new Dooney should be here next Wednesday.   Gah.



 
Dooney 1
Sarah     0



 But it'll be a win/win if you love the bag once she arrives! fingers crossed!  I'm glad you're excited about Elisa!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney 1
> Sarah     0
> 
> 
> 
> But it'll be a win/win if you love the bag once she arrives! fingers crossed!  I'm glad you're excited about Elisa!



   Yeah, they beat me that time!!   I had to take the hold off my card to order the Speedy.  Dang.  

I hope I get Purse Guilt soon.  It's time for me to settle down!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, they beat me that time!!   I had to take the hold off my card to order the Speedy.  Dang.
> 
> *I hope I get Purse Guilt soon.  It's time for me to settle down!!   *


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Is it just me or does it seem like a lot of frustrated customers on this forum have called Dooney either to cancel or inquire about a shipment and we are told the item was "just shipped".  And then it suddenly appears on our doorstep.  Could it be they are waiting for us to call and then quickly push the order through?  Why?  Is this some sort of conspiracy?


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like a lot of frustrated customers on this forum have called Dooney either to cancel or inquire about a shipment and we are told the item was "just shipped".  And then it suddenly appears on our doorstep.  Could it be they are waiting for us to call and then quickly push the order through?  Why?  Is this some sort of conspiracy?



Interesting, isn't it?    Makes ya go, "hmmmmm."


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, maybe we should eliminate the middle man! The first time I took my grandchildren on the ferry from Oakland to San Francisco, and the ferry passed the large ships that were docked and filled with shipping containers stacked 4 or 5 high, they asked me what was in the containers and I told them handbags from China.




[emoji23] Good one!



MiaBorsa said:


> So true.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to expand on the mini-drama.   I took the hold off my credit card so that I could order SOB online, and while waiting for that to process the charge from Dooney popped up.  SHEESH, of all the luck.       So, I called to get tracking info since apparently they won this round.     My new Dooney should be here next Wednesday.   Gah.




After all this I hope she is a keeper!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji23] After all this I hope she is a keeper!



Me, too!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, they beat me that time!!   I had to take the hold off my card to order the Speedy.  Dang.
> 
> I hope I get Purse Guilt soon.  It's time for me to settle down!!


:lolots:  It is a bit of a game now isn't it?  

and "purse guilt" what is that?   I can't even imagine 

Hope you love your new bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> :lolots:  It is a bit of a game now isn't it?
> 
> and "purse guilt" what is that?   I can't even imagine
> 
> Hope you love your new bag!!



OMG, I suffer periodic bouts of Purse Guilt!!   It's a drag, haha.    

I hope I love it, too!   I'm thrilled with the natural so the black should be a winner as well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  your avatar makes me want an Elisa in Florentine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  your avatar makes me want an Elisa in Florentine.



It's a gorgeous bag, LJ.   Heavy of course, but gorgeous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG,* I suffer periodic bouts of Purse Guilt!!   It's a drag, haha.  *
> 
> I hope I love it, too!   I'm thrilled with the natural so the black should be a winner as well.



  Wishing you a "Speedy" recovery.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Wishing you a "Speedy" recovery.



   I have one more bag on my radar, then it's "cool it" time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> * I have one more bag on my radar, then it's "cool it" time*.



And I'm going to pig out one more day then start my diet!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I have one more bag on my radar, then it's "cool it" time.







RuedeNesle said:


> And I'm going to pig out one more day then start my diet!




[emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> And I'm going to pig out one more day then start my diet!


----------



## Kylacove

Emailed Dooney to cancel and cancelled transaction through Paypal. Let's see Dooney pull that 'already shipped' business. QVC came through with a good condition 'as is' so I'm set.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kylacove said:


> Emailed Dooney to cancel and cancelled transaction through Paypal. Let's see Dooney pull that 'already shipped' business. QVC came through with a good condition 'as is' so I'm set.



   So what did you get??


----------



## Kylacove

Large zip Barlow in chestnut. Tired of waiting since 11/27 and cheaper too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kylacove said:


> Large zip Barlow in chestnut. Tired of waiting since 11/27 and cheaper too.



Unreal that you had been waiting nearly TWO months from Dooney.      That is just unacceptable.   I don't know why they put stuff on their website when they don't have stock to sell.  

I'm glad you got a winner from Q, and cheaper is always a plus!!


----------



## applecidered

Speaking of poor customer service, I recently had the run around with Ilovedooney. You know how some websites have a service that confirms your shipping address (like Amazon does)? This is something ILD needs, since I inputted my zip code incorrectly (had it as my billing zip, moment of confusion there). I emailed them minutes after placing my order that the zip was wrong, but they had "already sent" the address info to Fedex.

Fast forward two weeks, my package still hasn't arrived, and I looked at the tracking information. The package was in a vicious cycle of circling to and from my billing and shipping zip code, now handled by USPS. I emailed ILD again saying I wanted a refund for an easily fixable situation, but they refused unless the package was returned to sender (no offense, they should be doing some more legwork here to ensure the package was delivered as ordered!)

I called the post office that I thought may have the package, they looked into it. A day later, they called me and said they found the package. I was already disappointed by how ILD treated this situation, and no longer wanted what I had purchased, so I told the post to return to sender. Let's see how they will handle my refund 

Anyway just had to vent, it was a frustrating experience for what should've been a happy Dooney purchase. I don't think I will be purchasing Dooney bags in the near future due to this... I'm happy with the 3 I have now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

applecidered said:


> Speaking of poor customer service, I recently had the run around with Ilovedooney. You know how some websites have a service that confirms your shipping address (like Amazon does)? This is something ILD needs, since I inputted my zip code incorrectly (had it as my billing zip, moment of confusion there). I emailed them minutes after placing my order that the zip was wrong, but they had "already sent" the address info to Fedex.
> 
> Fast forward two weeks, my package still hasn't arrived, and I looked at the tracking information. The package was in a vicious cycle of circling to and from my billing and shipping zip code, now handled by USPS. I emailed ILD again saying I wanted a refund for an easily fixable situation, but they refused unless the package was returned to sender (no offense, they should be doing some more legwork here to ensure the package was delivered as ordered!)
> 
> I called the post office that I thought may have the package, they looked into it. A day later, they called me and said they found the package. I was already disappointed by how ILD treated this situation, and no longer wanted what I had purchased, so I told the post to return to sender. Let's see how they will handle my refund
> 
> Anyway just had to vent, it was a frustrating experience for what should've been a happy Dooney purchase. I don't think I will be purchasing Dooney bags in the near future due to this... I'm happy with the 3 I have now.



Ugh, how annoying.      I have to say, I have had pretty good CS with ILD.   They have always emailed me a tracking number for shipments and any return I have made has been handled quickly with no hassle.   I hope you get your problem resolved soon.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

A brief look back: Ordered City Barlow at 10 PM on December 6th.  The Easy Pay (now Dooney Pay) option was not offered though it was earlier that day and met the requirements on their site.  I accidentally hit submit while trying to figure out the Easy Pay.  Emailed Customer Service immediately to cancel order.  Called at 8 AM on December 7th to cancel order as well, but was told the order was already sent to the warehouse.  I was told to refuse the package.  Received package on December 16th and returned December 17th unopened.  I refused the package so I would not have to pay for shipping and insurance.  On January 19th I called and was told that the package had "just" arrived back in California instead of their Return Site and this would take additional time.  I don't care.  I was not going to pay for shipping on an order that was their website's fault and could not be canceled.  I finally got credit on January 29th.  Unbelievable.  

Happy ending: I re-ordered the City Barlow on Easy Pay and LOVE IT.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> A brief look back: Ordered City Barlow at 10 PM on December 6th.  The Easy Pay (now Dooney Pay) option was not offered though it was earlier that day and met the requirements on their site.  I accidentally hit submit while trying to figure out the Easy Pay.  Emailed Customer Service immediately to cancel order.  Called at 8 AM on December 7th to cancel order as well, but was told the order was already sent to the warehouse.  I was told to refuse the package.  Received package on December 16th and returned December 17th unopened.  I refused the package so I would not have to pay for shipping and insurance.  On January 19th I called and was told that the package had "just" arrived back in California instead of their Return Site and this would take additional time.  I don't care.  I was not going to pay for shipping on an order that was their website's fault and could not be canceled.  I finally got credit on January 29th.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Happy ending: I re-ordered the City Barlow on Easy Pay and LOVE IT.



All's well that ends well, LID!   I'm glad you love your new City Barlow.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Joining the frustrated with Dooney.com. Ordered the Small Florentine Satchel in Crimson (on my wishlist) on Jan. 14 and received order confirmation. Fast forward to Feb. 8 and nothing. You would think you'd get some kind of communication. Called and waited 30 minutes to speak to customer service just to cancel the order. It's embarrassing, but in that time frame I've bought 5 bags. So, I'm just going to assume it wasn't time for me to get my crimson.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Satcheldoll said:


> Joining the frustrated with Dooney.com. Ordered the Small Florentine Satchel in Crimson (on my wishlist) on Jan. 14 and received order confirmation. Fast forward to Feb. 8 and nothing. You would think you'd get some kind of communication. Called and waited 30 minutes to speak to customer service just to cancel the order. It's embarrassing, but in that time frame I've bought 5 bags. So, I'm just going to assume it wasn't time for me to get my crimson.




Oh no... Sorry about that! I've never ordered from Dooney.com due to the horror stories. Hopefully you can get your hands on one soon and it will be a smooth transaction.


----------



## Satcheldoll

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no... Sorry about that! I've never ordered from Dooney.com due to the horror stories. Hopefully you can get your hands on one soon and it will be a smooth transaction.


I need to slow down anyway. But it's pretty crappy since I don't live near any retail or outlet stores. My only options are Dooney.com, Ilovedooney or departments stores. I've never had any issue with Ilovedooney (knock on wood). I'm moving on. Got my eye on the Logan in Natural.


----------



## Marciabrdy

Kylacove said:


> Has anyone sent a complaint to the BBB? That might get their attention. I too think it's ridiculous no one can answer an email.


Excellent idea. I am in the process of doing that right now. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Honestly, I am at my wits end with Dooney.com and their pathetic customer service.   It's like they absolutely DO NOT CARE whether their customers are upset.   Not responding to emails, horrible shipping delays, returns not handled in a timely manner, customers hanging on hold on the damn phone for 20-60 minutes to speak to "customer service"...   REALLY???    :censor:   

I looked at their Facebook page but I don't see how to post a complaint.  If this number of people on TPF have had problems, this must be the tip of the iceberg.    

I made a return that they received on January 29, and naturally it has not been processed 12 days later.   I sent them an email yesterday for status of the return... why did I bother?    Tomorrow I am filing a dispute with my credit card company and when I say I will NEVER do business with Dooney.com again, I am dead serious.   Enough already.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, I am at my wits end with Dooney.com and their pathetic customer service.   It's like they absolutely DO NOT CARE whether their customers are upset.   Not responding to emails, horrible shipping delays, returns not handled in a timely manner, customers hanging on hold on the damn phone for 20-60 minutes to speak to "customer service"...   REALLY???    :censor:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at their Facebook page but I don't see how to post a complaint.  If this number of people on TPF have had problems, this must be the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> 
> I made a return that they received on January 29, and naturally it has not been processed 12 days later.   I sent them an email yesterday for status of the return... why did I bother?    Tomorrow I am filing a dispute with my credit card company and when I say I will NEVER do business with Dooney.com again, I am dead serious.   Enough already.




Oh wow MB... So sorry you are habing such a bad experience. I've never ordered from them and don't think I ever will. I've heard too many bad things. I ordered with ILD for the first time last week and had a good experience. Shipping was fast and for a shipping confirmation. Had a small crack in my leather on my Montecito but it wasn't no fault of ILD. It's a very very structured bag and I think with the cold weather (which made it stiffer) it got cracked in shipping. They answered my call within 1-2 mins of calling and sent me a return label immediately. I don't blame you. That's why I stopped buying from the Q. Too overpriced and sometimes the quality sucks. Hopefully your refund processes soon and wishing u better experiences elsewhere.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, I am at my wits end with Dooney.com and their pathetic customer service.   It's like they absolutely DO NOT CARE whether their customers are upset.   Not responding to emails, horrible shipping delays, returns not handled in a timely manner, customers hanging on hold on the damn phone for 20-60 minutes to speak to "customer service"...   REALLY???    :censor:
> 
> I looked at their Facebook page but I don't see how to post a complaint.  If this number of people on TPF have had problems, this must be the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> I made a return that they received on January 29, and naturally it has not been processed 12 days later.   I sent them an email yesterday for status of the return... why did I bother?    Tomorrow I am filing a dispute with my credit card company and when I say I will NEVER do business with Dooney.com again, I am dead serious.   Enough already.


I wonder what is going on down there? Customer Service should be top priority at any organization. And yet the ILD site seems to be running smoothly, or so it would seem. (no issues for me yet - fingers crossed)


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow MB... So sorry you are habing such a bad experience. I've never ordered from them and don't think I ever will. I've heard too many bad things. I ordered with ILD for the first time last week and had a good experience. Shipping was fast and for a shipping confirmation. Had a small crack in my leather on my Montecito but it wasn't no fault of ILD. It's a very very structured bag and I think with the cold weather (which made it stiffer) it got cracked in shipping. They answered my call within 1-2 mins of calling and sent me a return label immediately. I don't blame you. That's why I stopped buying from the Q. Too overpriced and sometimes the quality sucks. Hopefully your refund processes soon and wishing u better experiences elsewhere.



Thanks, girl.  I know this is #firstworldproblems, but it is so annoying.   I agree, I have had really good service from ILD, both buying and returning.  

I'm so mad today that I'm considering returning everything I have that is still within the return period.   (But I would have to give up the florentine Logan...ahaha.  No need to get craaazy.  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I wonder what is going on down there? Customer Service should be top priority at any organization. And yet the ILD site seems to be running smoothly, or so it would seem. (no issues for me yet - fingers crossed)



As far back as I can remember, Dooney has been run like a half-assed (pardon my French) mom & pop storefront.  For YEARS they had the saddest, most amateur website on the entire internet.   While they finally got the website updated (though it still needs some work), their lack of customer service is still a huge deal.   To say that it's lacking is the understatement of the year.  

ILD is obviously run as an entirely separate entity.   I have had zero complaints when dealing with them.

After another day of no response to my inquiry, I have submitted a dispute with my credit card company to hopefully bring this to a close.   What a shame that it takes intervention from another organization to deal with this crap.    Dooney should be embarrassed for themselves.

While I totally love the new Logan drawstring, I am considering boxing it back up and returning because this all leaves such a bad taste.   (Not to mention the Logan is at the outlets the same week I paid full price, which annoys me to NO END.)   I'm tired of being aggravated.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  handbag shopping should bring pleasure,  not aggravation.  I know you love the Logan,  but if you haven't used it yet,  I understand why you would want to return it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  handbag shopping should bring pleasure,  not aggravation.  I know you love the Logan,  but if you haven't used it yet,  I understand why you would want to return it.



I'm really considering it, LJ.  (Though I probably wouldn't see a refund until July at the rate they handle things.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, one more update to the Worst Customer Service on the Planet award.      I filed a dispute with my credit card company and they obliged me with credit for the return.   I have not had ANY communication from Dooney, so today I decided to call them and sit on hold till I got a person to talk to.  I want to know what happened to my return that they received 18 days ago.  

I called the 800 number and was on hold for *47* minutes, listening to cheesy music and intermittent blurbs about what a valued customer I am.   I had to hang up because I actually have a life, but a little while later I looked up the corporate phone number online and called them.   I got a sweet sounding person who couldn't do anything but sympathize, and reconnect me to the Dooney.com customer service line.  ARGH.   REALLY??   

So, I waited 19 minutes more and finally someone answered.   I asked her about the status of my return and she said it was worked on February 13, but she had no details.  WHAAAA???   She didn't know whether one or two "Dooney pays" were credited.   How on earth is this possible?  ullhair:

I told her their customer service is the worst I have EVER dealt with, and that it is totally unacceptable for a company the size of Dooney to be so piss-poor.   She whined that they are "busy this time of year," to which I responded, THEN HIRE SOME ADDITIONAL HELP.    I tried not to be rude, but honestly I am MAD.   

Never again.   NEVER.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  sigh.... poor CS isn't good for a company or it's customers.  In the long run,  poor CS comes back to bite them.  And loyal customers, like you,  should have great shopping experiences and not have to put up with this.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, one more update to the Worst Customer Service on the Planet award.      I filed a dispute with my credit card company and they obliged me with credit for the return.   I have not had ANY communication from Dooney, so today I decided to call them and sit on hold till I got a person to talk to.  I want to know what happened to my return that they received 18 days ago.
> 
> I called the 800 number and was on hold for *47* minutes, listening to cheesy music and intermittent blurbs about what a valued customer I am.   I had to hang up because I actually have a life, but a little while later I looked up the corporate phone number online and called them.   I got a sweet sounding person who couldn't do anything but sympathize, and reconnect me to the Dooney.com customer service line.  ARGH.   REALLY??
> 
> So, I waited 19 minutes more and finally someone answered.   I asked her about the status of my return and she said it was worked on February 13, but she had no details.  WHAAAA???   She didn't know whether one or two "Dooney pays" were credited.   How on earth is this possible?  ullhair:
> 
> I told her their customer service is the worst I have EVER dealt with, and that it is totally unacceptable for a company the size of Dooney to be so piss-poor.   She whined that they are "busy this time of year," to which I responded, THEN HIRE SOME ADDITIONAL HELP.    I tried not to be rude, but honestly I am MAD.
> 
> Never again.   NEVER.



This is crazy!
Which bag did you return? I already forgot!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> This is crazy!
> Which bag did you return? I already forgot!



The black Florentine Elisa.  I decided to get the black Small Logan instead.   After carrying the natural Elisa, I realized that I don't like the fact that the shoulder strap is permanently attached, and the bag is heavy.   It was gorgeous but the Logan is a better choice for me.  

Of course, I'm so irritated that I am THIS close to returning the Logan, too.   I might get the refund by August.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> The black Florentine Elisa.  I decided to get the black Small Logan instead.   After carrying the natural Elisa, I realized that I don't like the fact that the shoulder strap is permanently attached, and the bag is heavy.   It was gorgeous but the Logan is a better choice for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm so irritated that I am THIS close to returning the Logan, too.   I might get the refund by August.




So sorry you're having to go through this. I've never ordered from them and never will. Good that your credit card company took care of you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> So sorry you're having to go through this. I've never ordered from them and never will. Good that your credit card company took care of you.



Thanks, girl.  What's weird is that I have ordered from them for years.   Their CS has always been lacking, but not to this degree.   They just get worse all the time.


----------



## Rstar

I havent been posting since 2014/2015 timeframe because  I have been burned by dooney.com 2 years in a row during the 12DOD time. I no longer buy dooneys because of this reason. I returned an item on December 28th, 2015, but its February 16th, 2016 I still have not received my refund. I'm calling my credit card company tomorrow. I also forgot I can contact paypal as well. 

I save my money all year long to participate in 12DOD only to have my money taken away from me with no refund, its highway robbery. If I end up in the dooney store, or see a sale at macys or ilovedooney, I may purchase but Im pretty much done with the brand. I have collected many beautiful dooney's since 2009 My favorite bag is the dillen chelsea and claremont field bag but it is time to move onto another company. I would love a barlow or patent zip zip but Im so turned off by the brand.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rstar said:


> I havent been posting since 2014/2015 timeframe because  I have been burned by dooney.com 2 years in a row during the 12DOD time. I no longer buy dooneys because of this reason. I returned an item on December 28th, 2015, but its February 16th, 2016 I still have not received my refund. I'm calling my credit card company tomorrow. I also forgot I can contact paypal as well.
> 
> I save my money all year long to participate in 12DOD only to have my money taken away from me with no refund, its highway robbery. If I end up in the dooney store, or see a sale at macys or ilovedooney, I may purchase but Im pretty much done with the brand. I have collected many beautiful dooney's since 2009 My favorite bag is the dillen chelsea and claremont field bag but it is time to move onto another company. I would love a barlow or patent zip zip but Im so turned off by the brand.



Hey girl; it's nice to "see" you again.   Sorry you are having a similar frustrating experience with Dooney.   It's really aggravating, isn't it?   I have finally calmed down but I am honestly done with ordering from Dooney.com.   I have been a good customer for many years but not any longer. 

I hope you get your issue resolved without too much hair-pulling.  Your credit card company and/or paypal should provide relief.   Let us know what happens.


----------



## Alto Junkie

I ordered a bag from the sample sale yesterday and was pleased to get an email saying that my order had shipped. However, when I clicked on the "track your shipment" link, it took me straight to a blank page.

Later, I ordered another bag from the sample sale (I know, I've got the "problem" discussed in another thread!) and got a shipment notification with a link that, again, went to a blank page.

I guess this is what they call "faith-based shipment tracking"?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Alto Junkie said:


> I ordered a bag from the sample sale yesterday and was pleased to get an email saying that my order had shipped. However, when I clicked on the "track your shipment" link, it took me straight to a blank page.
> 
> Later, I ordered another bag from the sample sale (I know, I've got the "problem" discussed in another thread!) and got a shipment notification with a link that, again, went to a blank page.
> 
> I guess this is what they call "faith-based shipment tracking"?


Exciting though. Keeping the faith, right? Any hint on what you ordered AJ?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Alto Junkie said:


> I ordered a bag from the sample sale yesterday and was pleased to get an email saying that my order had shipped. However, when I clicked on the "track your shipment" link, it took me straight to a blank page.
> 
> Later, I ordered another bag from the sample sale (I know, I've got the "problem" discussed in another thread!) and got a shipment notification with a link that, again, went to a blank page.
> 
> I guess this is what they call "faith-based shipment tracking"?



Honestly, I'm STUNNED that they actually sent a shipping notification (such as it was.)     Good luck; I hope you get your new goodies.


----------



## Alto Junkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Exciting though. Keeping the faith, right? Any hint on what you ordered AJ?


I got the Smith florentine in cream and the Serafina in natural. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## so_me

Alto Junkie said:


> I ordered a bag from the sample sale yesterday and was pleased to get an email saying that my order had shipped. However, when I clicked on the "track your shipment" link, it took me straight to a blank page.
> 
> Later, I ordered another bag from the sample sale (I know, I've got the "problem" discussed in another thread!) and got a shipment notification with a link that, again, went to a blank page.
> 
> I guess this is what they call "faith-based shipment tracking"?



Alto Junkie...My shipping notification link was null/void too.  I was worried because I paid thru Paypal. They later only deducted payment for the bag that actually shipped and not the cancelled bag too.  Looks like most bags are sold out.


----------



## 7Eve

MiaBorsa said:


> With all the complaints about their crummy website and terrible customer service, I have decided I am not buying anything else directly from Dooney.   It amazes me that ILoveDooney.com is so much better than their regular website when it comes to customer service.  What the heck?
> 
> Here's my latest annoyance.  I ordered an in-stock bag from Dooney.com TWO WEEKS AGO and I haven't gotten any shipping notice or anything (which seems to be their SOP lately).  They had put a hold on my credit card on Dec. 31, but then the hold dropped off and nothing.
> 
> I sent two emails last week asking for updates; no response.  So I sent a THIRD email saying "CANCEL THE ORDER."  No response.  Today I decided I would call and wait on hold for customer service, so I put my phone on speaker and waited for 21 minutes.
> 
> Finally a person answers and I ask her what is going on with them.  I tell her I requested a cancellation of that order, and I would like the status.  Oh, what a COINCIDENCE!!!  She said they printed the shipping label TODAY and it was in the process of shipping so they can't cancel.   :censor:  Yeah, whatever.  I told her I was going to refuse the package and to have a nice day.
> 
> Then I checked my credit card and no charge has been processed.  So I called my credit card company and asked if I could block that charge when they put it through, and the rep said no, I can't block a single merchant.  _BUT, I could put a block on the card for ALL CHARGES, so I did._ :giggles:
> 
> There is no balance on that card and I don't plan on using it to buy anything, so good luck, Dooney.     When someone places an order for your in-stock merchandise, then SHIP IT.   When they say "cancel an order," then DO IT.  Stop with the games; it's annoying.
> 
> I am done with Dooney for a while.  I don't need the aggravation.


Hi everyone - I'm new to the forum, and a converted Dooney & Bourke florentine satchel lover...however, I'm no fan of the company. I too have had HORRIBLE experiences with Dooney & Bourke. It started with Logo (red) hobo bag. I've lost the latch/lock in September 2014 when I was moving. It fell off somehow. It was my workhorse. I loved that bag. Well, I contacted the company and they told me to send it in because it was still in warranty (10 months old) and they would look at it and replace the latch/lock. I never heard from them and when I called, they claimed they never received my bag. Since I was in the middle of a move, I can't find my USPS receipt to track the bag. Ok...I said to myself, maybe they didn't get the bag. My fault. 

Fast forward to November 2015. They company website had a decent offer of Dooney pays on top of 30% off all the bags. I bought a Collette and then I went back on to buy the floretine satchel with 2 pockets in natural. Then I ordered a third time to buy 2 small florentine satchels; a natural and a black one. I paid for the Collette the 2 pocket satchel in full, but my last order was on the DooneyPay of 3 payments for the 2 small florentine satchels. The payments were that night 11/30 for $203.94, then the next payment due on 12/30/15 for $171.74 and the last due on January 29, 2016 for  $171.74. In the interim, I sent the Collette back, in the same packaging because my sister didn't want that style bag. She wanted a hobo (I subsequently got her a G.I.L.I. Milano black and she loves it). On 1/25/16 I noticed a charge of $391.00, (mind you, I still didn't get the refund for the Collette that was sent back on the morning on 12/26/15) from Dooney.com on my debit card/bank account as I was reconciling for bills paid. I immediately called the company and spoke to Andrea after being on hold for 2:47 minutes. Yes, I did hold that long. When she finally got on the phone, cs, she told me that there was nothing that can be done and the order was already shipped. I flipped! I told her that it was a fraudulent charge and I was in the hospital with a back injury at the time the charge came in, and I could prove it. She replied that I ordered a red florentine satchel and it already shipped. I never did. I told Andrea that I am alerting my bank for the fraudulent charge. She told me not to because it would complicate any reimbursement and then told me that a manager would call me back by 5pm that day. It was 11:30am approximately when I originally called. She also said that my account would be annotated because I was specific in requesting that. During this call, I emailed to her attention on the support email my doctors letter to my job explaining I was hospitalized and injured, and the print screens of all of my purchases of the Dooney.com website and my bank account. Well, on the promise of getting a call back from a manager I hung up, but I still alerted my bank. By 7pm that night I still didn't get a call back and I called and waited for 1:12 hr/min on hold before I got a hold of Steve. Steve then proceeded to tell me that there weren't any notes/annotation in my account and I demanded to speak to the manager. Needless to say, the manager didn't get on the phone. I then told him that I am reporting the company for fraud with the department of commerce because it is interstate fraud, the MA state police and the MA attorney general's office as well as already alerting my bank account. Yes, I would have called them all. He put me on hold and then said that the manager knew nothing about my complaint. I told him what Andrea said and demanded all of my money back that they charged and the refund that I was expecting. I then told him that I would sue the company for the triple damages which I would automatically get plus distress (I'm not sure I would get this, but I was).  He eventually "fixed" it and told me he would do me the favor of refunding me the money for the Collette plus the taxes charged on it, as if it were a favor and that he put in the refund for the red satchel that I never ordered. Mind you, as of the 1/25/16 I stilled owed $171.74 as my last payment for the satchels purchased in November 2015 and I told him that. I was very detailed. 

Yesterday, I received an email from Cathy Uzarski at Dooney demanding I update my payment information so the company can charge my account. Mind you, I have a print screen from my www.dooney.com account showing a zero balance, which I emailed her in my reply. My bank cancelled my card on 2/7/16 and issued me a new card. They were with me the whole time and monitored my account. My bank appreciated my detailed record keeping and the Dooney bill was honored and the last payment due was paid. Now, Cathy never responded to my request for details on why she wanted to charge my account. I sent her the print screen showing my bills was paid for and I did not order another product. I have emailed her twice yesterday and once today. I have also called her direct number/extension when i received the email with no call back as of today 2/18/16 at 9:30AM. 

Ladies I'm venting. I'm so upset! I love the bags but I have now begun to hate the company. I have purchased a red satchel small (used) on eBay, a plum medium on eBay used, a taupe small on eBay used and a small orange cross body florentine satchel the tiny one on eBay used. All were from good sellers and in very good condition. My sister told me that if you buy from Nordstrom and there is a problem they will fix it or give you the same bag new. I recommend that in future. I may never buy another D&B bag again. I dislike the quality of Michael Kors and feel like the new Coach bags are slipping in quality as well. Not only do I not have my red hobo, but I've gotten a lot of hassle. The only reason I got my money back is because I involved my bank and was absolutely ready to complain to the governing authorities. This is my first post on that company and it may be my last. I also have the Sofie hobo in black and love it. What am I going to do?


----------



## rubylovesdooney

I had ordered a pebble leather satchel from dooney.com during winter sale.I got the same email regarding the shipping notification. When I opened it ,it opened to a blank window.I waited for a week but no bag or tracking number. I called dooney customer service, and after waiting for 20 min ,the representative told me the bag was shipped and schedule for delivery on that day.


Since you have got the email for shipment notification, the bag must have been shipped,you need to call them to get the tracking number. I know it sounds ridiculous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*7Eve:*  hassles ordering handbags are not worth the aggravation.  If you love the bags,  and still want them,  buy them in person or from a site with better CS.  Don't subject yourself to extra stress.   Or, if you are so turned off,  then move on to another brand or just enjoy what you already have.   Life is too short and we all have more than enough handbags.  Spend you money where you are appreciated.  BTW,  ladies here have reported good service from ILD or from phone orders from the Dooney outlets or retail stores.  But be careful to understand all the return policies,  as they can vary for different handbags/sales.   For easy returns,  QVC and Nordstrom are at the top of the list.   Macy's is ok on returns,  but it takes 3 weeks before you see a credit posted.


----------



## MiaBorsa

7Eve said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to the forum, and a converted Dooney & Bourke florentine satchel lover...however, I'm no fan of the company. ... < snip >



Hello 7Eve and welcome.   So sorry to hear of your frustrating experiences with Dooney and the loss of your red bag.  I can sympathize with you as I am also done with Dooney for a while due to a couple of issues I've had recently.   I hope you finally get some resolution.   

It's too bad that their lack of customer service is souring the experience for customers.   It is amazing to me that such a large corporation is so poorly run.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ohhhhh my gosh ladies!!
I'm so pleased I have all of you to keep me in the "know".
I nearly ordered from Dooney.com. A few times. But hearing about your multiple awful experiences I didn't press the button. 
I'm soooooooo confused why such a popular brand can't do an overhaul of their services! What's the deal here Dooney?????? OTHER SITES ARE TAKING YOUR MONEY.....strictly because. Of your service.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I can honestly say that I love ILD.  I made my first purchase, an Alto Blanca, a month ago and I can't say enough good things.  I got the handbag I wanted at a great price, an order confirmation and shipping notification in my email and the bag arrived within a week and was in perfect condition.  I buy most of my bags on the Q because of the budget-friendly easy pay but I love the one-and-done payment...especially due to the great deal.  I just ordered two Montecitos and have three more ILD handbags on a wish list.  Who needs Dooney.com!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LifeIsDucky said:


> I can honestly say that I love ILD.  I made my first purchase, an Alto Blanca, a month ago and I can't say enough good things.  I got the handbag I wanted at a great price, an order confirmation and shipping notification in my email and the bag arrived within a week and was in perfect condition.  I buy most of my bags on the Q because of the budget-friendly easy pay but I love the one-and-done payment...especially due to the great deal.  I just ordered two Montecitos and have three more ILD handbags on a wish list.  Who needs Dooney.com!




Exactly!!!!


----------



## 7Eve

I couldn't believe the amount of stress and hassle just dealing with this company. You're right. I love the bags, but I won't be buying from the company directly ever again. I asked QVC if they will be having the satchels back and the medium is discontinued and the small is not on the list for sale as of yet this year. We'll see. I'll try Ilovedooney.com. Thanks


----------



## 7Eve

Thank you MiaBorsa - It's the charging of my debit card that really alarmed me. And they didn't even acknowledge it and say it was their mistake. Mistakes happen, but they are horrible so I'm going to get my bags elsewhere. They are beautiful bags. I love the florentines! I'm just afraid of fraud  I've had good luck with Ebay sellers and I will try the ILoveDooney.com site - so many on the forum have good things to say about it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

7Eve said:


> Thank you MiaBorsa - It's the charging of my debit card that really alarmed me. And they didn't even acknowledge it and say it was their mistake. Mistakes happen, but they are horrible so I'm going to get my bags elsewhere. They are beautiful bags. I love the florentines! I'm just afraid of fraud  I've had good luck with Ebay sellers and I will try the ILoveDooney.com site - so many on the forum have good things to say about it.



I totally get that about your debit card.   I never use my debit card online for that very reason; I am very nervous about fraud.   I had to contact my credit card company to dispute the charges with my last fiasco and that worked very well.  It is much easier to deal with a credit transaction as they can reverse that with no money lost.  

ILD is actually the online Dooney outlet, and items purchased from them come directly from the Dooney warehouses.  I don't know why the outlet can be run so much more smoothly than their primary website; it just doesn't make sense.   I hope you can find the bags you want and we can put these unpleasant experiences behind us.


----------



## foxxvega

Hi ladies,

I'm also new to the Dooney.com horrors, and I think I am already full of regret. I have never bought a Dooney before, but my mother carried them a lot when I was younger, and loved them so much. I realize that the bags are wonderful, but perhaps I should have done what she did and stuck to a department store to purchase them. I placed an order on February 16th, and was immediately sent a confirmation email. Being an avid online shopper, I started to question why I hadn't received a shipping confirmation by three days, as would seem normal...

So, I emailed Dooney asking when I can expect my bag to be shipped. I was immediately (literally immediately) responded to with an email confirming that my email had been received and I would be contacted shortly *IF* my message required a response (uh, what?). Then I started looking up reviews of their customer service and now I'm terrified, lol. Sounds like they have a horrible reputation, and now I fear that I've made a huge mistake.

I ordered the Saffiano Kimberly in Camel. It was on sale (yay!), and showed as currently in stock (though now it is no longer even available on the website). The only reason I care about WHEN it ships is because I'm currently in university and all of my mail is sent to a PO Box, and I only have ten days to retrieve it before it is thrown out. Unfortunately, the PO Box is pretty far out of my way, and it would just be wayyyy easier to know when to expect my bag then to keep checking (first world problems, right?). lol. But really though, should I expect my bag to come? Even if it takes a while? I also must PRAY that it shows up before June, because after that, I won't be at university anymore (meaning the address it was shipped to will no longer be mine)! Also, my debit card was already charged... should I call them?

Someone, please, give me confirmation. lol.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hi there! Usually if your card has been charged your order has shipped. I'm not sure what others have experienced. On Feb. 8th I canceled an order placed on Jan. 14th.  My card had not been charged and the bag had not shipped.

If others have had a different experience please chime in. Dooney.com has been terrible with communication. I've had no problems with Ilovedooney.com. I ordered two bags early yesterday morning and received shipping confirmation that evening.


----------



## MiaBorsa

foxxvega said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm also new to the Dooney.com horrors, and I think I am already full of regret. I have never bought a Dooney before, but my mother carried them a lot when I was younger, and loved them so much. I realize that the bags are wonderful, but perhaps I should have done what she did and stuck to a department store to purchase them. I placed an order on February 16th, and was immediately sent a confirmation email. Being an avid online shopper, I started to question why I hadn't received a shipping confirmation by three days, as would seem normal...
> 
> So, I emailed Dooney asking when I can expect my bag to be shipped. I was immediately (literally immediately) responded to with an email confirming that my email had been received and I would be contacted shortly *IF* my message required a response (uh, what?). Then I started looking up reviews of their customer service and now I'm terrified, lol. Sounds like they have a horrible reputation, and now I fear that I've made a huge mistake.
> 
> I ordered the Saffiano Kimberly in Camel. It was on sale (yay!), and showed as currently in stock (though now it is no longer even available on the website). The only reason I care about WHEN it ships is because I'm currently in university and all of my mail is sent to a PO Box, and I only have ten days to retrieve it before it is thrown out. Unfortunately, the PO Box is pretty far out of my way, and it would just be wayyyy easier to know when to expect my bag then to keep checking (first world problems, right?). lol. But really though, should I expect my bag to come? Even if it takes a while? I also must PRAY that it shows up before June, because after that, I won't be at university anymore (meaning the address it was shipped to will no longer be mine)! Also, my debit card was already charged... should I call them?
> 
> Someone, please, give me confirmation. lol.



Sorry to hear that you are also having problems.  I suggest that you call their customer service on Monday...and be prepared to WAIT on hold for a loooooooong time.  You can find out your tracking number if there is one.  As Satcheldoll said, they usually don't charge you until your item has shipped...but they DO put a "hold" on your method of payment when you place the order.    Good luck, and let us know what happens.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Peter??? Peter baby??? Are you listening to US?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry to hear that you are also having problems.  I suggest that you call their customer service on Monday...and be prepared to WAIT on hold for a loooooooong time.  You can find out your tracking number if there is one.  As Satcheldoll said, they usually don't charge you until your item has shipped...but they DO put a "hold" on your method of payment when you place the order.    Good luck, and let us know what happens.


Yes, I agree with MiaBorsa. You NEED to call them because they do not answer email.  I emailed them December 7th.  It is February 20th and I have not heard a thing.  When you call, make sure you allow yourself a lot of time.  And they do put a hold on your card as a pending transaction until the item is shipped.  Do not expect a shipping confirmation.  I hope you get your Dooney...soon.


----------



## foxxvega

Ohhh, wait. They didn't charge my card directly, it *is* a pending charge. This worries me. I will certainly call Monday, thanks so much!! I'll keep you updated. :/


----------



## MiaBorsa

foxxvega said:


> Ohhh, wait. They didn't charge my card directly, it *is* a pending charge. This worries me. I will certainly call Monday, thanks so much!! I'll keep you updated. :/



Mondays are particularly bad for telephone hold time, so I hope you have a speaker phone.      Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

With most credit cards,  pending charges fall off if the item is not actually put thru as a charge within a certain amount of time.   Of course, pending charges go against the credit limit until they disappear.


----------



## foxxvega

Hey ladies, just wanted to update you all! After a thirty minute wait on hold at 9am this morning, I finally got through to customer service (she was very rude, but that's okay, maybe she was having a rough day!). They told me that the bag was backordered and would take a few weeks to come through, so I had them cancel the order.  So, I realllllly loved that Kimberly bag (I had it ordered in camel Saffiano), does anyone have any other suggestions? Along with reliable sites that I could buy it from?


----------



## 7Eve

Satcheldoll said:


> Hi there! Usually if your card has been charged your order has shipped. I'm not sure what others have experienced. On Feb. 8th I canceled an order placed on Jan. 14th.  My card had not been charged and the bag had not shipped.
> 
> If others have had a different experience please chime in. Dooney.com has been terrible with communication. I've had no problems with Ilovedooney.com. I ordered two bags early yesterday morning and received shipping confirmation that evening.


Actually that's not necessarily the case. I was told by that Andrea person that my card was charged and the bag was shipped as soon as it was charged, but that was not true. It took some doing, as noted above, but I was able to have the charges reversed. And no bag was shipped.  I love the bags so much, I just bought another one, a crimson florentine chelsea bag, on Ebay. I will say it again, I love the bags and hate the company.  That's bad....


----------



## 7Eve

MiaBorsa said:


> I totally get that about your debit card.   I never use my debit card online for that very reason; I am very nervous about fraud.   I had to contact my credit card company to dispute the charges with my last fiasco and that worked very well.  It is much easier to deal with a credit transaction as they can reverse that with no money lost.
> 
> ILD is actually the online Dooney outlet, and items purchased from them come directly from the Dooney warehouses.  I don't know why the outlet can be run so much more smoothly than their primary website; it just doesn't make sense.   I hope you can find the bags you want and we can put these unpleasant experiences behind us.


Hi ladies - I want to share the only direct email contact for Dooney.com that I have, thanks to that horrible experience. Her name is Cathy Uzarski, cuzarski@dooney.com. She's in the billing department, but I think she needs to be flooded with complaint emails. I know that sounds bad, but honestly, someone higher up needs to be alerted. She's gotten an email full with me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

foxxvega said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update you all! After a thirty minute wait on hold at 9am this morning, I finally got through to customer service (she was very rude, but that's okay, maybe she was having a rough day!). They told me that the bag was backordered and would take a few weeks to come through, so I had them cancel the order.  So, I realllllly loved that Kimberly bag (I had it ordered in camel Saffiano), does anyone have any other suggestions? Along with reliable sites that I could buy it from?



Glad that worked out for you.   I'm not sure where you can find the Kimberly, but check department store websites, QVC and Zappos.com.   Good luck.


----------



## MiaBorsa

7Eve said:


> Hi ladies - I want to share the only direct email contact for Dooney.com that I have, thanks to that horrible experience. Her name is Cathy Uzarski, cuzarski@dooney.com. She's in the billing department, but I think she needs to be flooded with complaint emails. I know that sounds bad, but honestly, someone higher up needs to be alerted. She's gotten an email full with me.



We need a customer service manager email contact.      I have tried posting poor experiences on Facebook, but that page is so flooded with Dooney worship that it gets lost in the shuffle.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

foxxvega said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to update you all! After a thirty minute wait on hold at 9am this morning, I finally got through to customer service (she was very rude, but that's okay, maybe she was having a rough day!). They told me that the bag was backordered and would take a few weeks to come through, so I had them cancel the order.  So, I realllllly loved that Kimberly bag (I had it ordered in camel Saffiano), does anyone have any other suggestions? Along with reliable sites that I could buy it from?


Macy's has it!  It is regular price but they have sales often.  I have ordered from them many times.  Good luck!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

What luck!  Macy's has the  natural Kimberly Crossbody in Saffiano on sale for $147.99 plus 20% off.


----------



## 7Eve

I think he went death after the disco ball drop


----------



## lonesomeoctober

the d&b website has the new (?) lulu line. beautiful fringed bags, if you're a fringe type...i am, so went to order.....alas, back ordered--or whatever, into the dim unknown future.

this has been discussed before....but why do they consistently and repetitively advertise bags they dont have?????      very disappointing. quite annoying.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lonesomeoctober said:


> the d&b website has the new (?) lulu line. beautiful fringed bags, if you're a fringe type...i am, so went to order.....alas, back ordered--or whatever, into the dim unknown future.
> 
> this has been discussed before....but why do they consistently and repetitively advertise bags they dont have?????      very disappointing. quite annoying.




Oh no.... Grrr

Are you saying when u order it shows in stock but when you checkout it says back order? Or are you saying they come out with new bags, show them on the website but it says pre/back-order?


----------



## lonesomeoctober

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no.... Grrr
> 
> Are you saying when u order it shows in stock but when you checkout it says back order? Or are you saying they come out with new bags, show them on the website but it says pre/back-order?


the latter....is what i'm seeing   ----hate to gripe, but you'd sure think they had someone tracking reactions to dooney in forums like this.    this is not a new issue.   last fall, i wanted a suede sloan in one of the non neutral colors.  was never notified, despite my request, when or if they were available....maybe they never were?

love dooney quality, but they dont make it easy on their fans.  and whats with all the mlb bags, for goodness' sakes ???


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lonesomeoctober said:


> the latter....is what i'm seeing   ----hate to gripe, but you'd sure think they had someone tracking reactions to dooney in forums like this.    this is not a new issue.   last fall, i wanted a suede sloan in one of the non neutral colors.  was never notified, despite my request, when or if they were available....maybe they never were?
> 
> love dooney quality, but they dont make it easy on their fans.  and whats with all the mlb bags, for goodness' sakes ???




Ahhh, I see! That's crazy. 

And yes girl... Those sports bags are everywhere on the site. Pages of them. Wander if they are really a big seller. Any who...


----------



## Alto Junkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, I see! That's crazy.
> 
> And yes girl... Those sports bags are everywhere on the site. Pages of them. Wander if they are really a big seller. Any who...


I've never seen a woman carrying a MLB bag. But clearly, Dooney has a big contract with MLB to produce this stuff.

I, too, find it annoying when they advertise items they don't actually have.


----------



## Chanticleer

lonesomeoctober said:


> the latter....is what i'm seeing   ----hate to gripe, but you'd sure think they had someone tracking reactions to dooney in forums like this.    this is not a new issue.   last fall, i wanted a suede sloan in one of the non neutral colors.  was never notified, despite my request, when or if they were available....maybe they never were?
> 
> love dooney quality, but they dont make it easy on their fans.  and whats with all the mlb bags, for goodness' sakes ???




Sorry, what's an "mlb" bag?  TIA!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> Sorry, what's an "mlb" bag?  TIA!



Major League Baseball.   (They also have collegiate and football.  Gah.)


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Major League Baseball.   (They also have collegiate and football.  Gah.)




Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lonesomeoctober said:


> the d&b website has the new (?) lulu line. beautiful fringed bags, if you're a fringe type...i am, so went to order.....alas, back ordered--or whatever, into the dim unknown future.
> 
> this has been discussed before....but why do they consistently and repetitively advertise bags they dont have?????      very disappointing. quite annoying.



:censor:   SO aggravating.   So if you pre-order, you can wait months to get it...just in time to see it in the outlet for 60% off and feel like a putz!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

MiaBorsa said:


> :censor:   SO aggravating.   So if you pre-order, you can wait months to get it...just in time to see it in the outlet for 60% off and feel like a putz!



exactly....always assuming you ever see it!!!!    

i sure wish someone from d&b would read this board.....you know, acknowledge the paying customers' existence.....respond to these kinds of concerns...as if. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/faint.gif


----------



## MiaBorsa

For the first time in several years, I totally passed on the Dooney VIP sale.   I just couldn't take any more aggravation with that website and the poor customer service.   

To top it all off for me, this month a random charge appeared on my credit card from Dooney.com.   I have not made a purchase there since the first week of January, and I don't have any active "Dooney Pay" items.   I have disputed the charge with my credit card company because I will no longer attempt to deal with Dooney's clueless customer service.    SO annoying.


----------



## Satcheldoll

MiaBorsa said:


> For the first time in several years, I totally passed on the Dooney VIP sale.   I just couldn't take any more aggravation with that website and the poor customer service.
> 
> To top it all off for me, this month a random charge appeared on my credit card from Dooney.com.   I have not made a purchase there since the first week of January, and I don't have any active "Dooney Pay" items.   I have disputed the charge with my credit card company because I will no longer attempt to deal with Dooney's clueless customer service.    SO annoying.


That's crazy! I don't understand why they can't get it together.

I couldn't help myself and took another chance and ordered. I must be dumb or have a serious problem. There's a pending charge on my card. We'll see if I ever get a shipped notification.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I just made my very first purchase with them last week, so I'm crossing my fingers. I was soooo nervous but decided to take a chance. Hopefully I don't have to visit this thread again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Satcheldoll said:


> That's crazy! I don't understand why they can't get it together.
> 
> *I couldn't help myself and took another chance and ordered*. I must be dumb or have a serious problem. There's a pending charge on my card. We'll see if I ever get a shipped notification.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app





PcanTannedBty said:


> *I just made my very first purchase with them last week*, so I'm crossing my fingers. I was soooo nervous but decided to take a chance. Hopefully I don't have to visit this thread again.



Good luck to you both!!!


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Good luck to you both!!!



I do hope that both of your purchases arrived without difficulty. In Jan I ordered a large City Barlow. They charged me $7.50 for shipping which was really suppose to be free shipping, of course. I figured for $7.50 my sanity, my time and my patience were worth a lot more than that, so I just said the heck with it. TODAY, I get a check in the mail from Dooney and Bourke refunding me the $7.50. Amazing!


----------



## Twoboyz

Satcheldoll said:


> That's crazy! I don't understand why they can't get it together.
> 
> I couldn't help myself and took another chance and ordered. I must be dumb or have a serious problem. There's a pending charge on my card. We'll see if I ever get a shipped notification.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Good luck! I can't wait to see what you ordered. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> I just made my very first purchase with them last week, so I'm crossing my fingers. I was soooo nervous but decided to take a chance. Hopefully I don't have to visit this thread again.




Let's hope...  So did you get the Barlow in elephant? 



Pixie RN said:


> I do hope that both of your purchases arrived without difficulty. In Jan I ordered a large City Barlow. They charged me $7.50 for shipping which was really suppose to be free shipping, of course. I figured for $7.50 my sanity, my time and my patience were worth a lot more than that, so I just said the heck with it. TODAY, I get a check in the mail from Dooney and Bourke refunding me the $7.50. Amazing!




That's awesome. [emoji3]


----------



## LifeIsDucky

A few weeks ago I ordered a Raleigh Roxy on a Tuesday and the mailman delivered it at my door on Saturday.  I did not get a shipping notification, but wasn't expecting one either.  I will order again, though I like the ILD prices better.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck! I can't wait to see what you ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope...  So did you get the Barlow in elephant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. [emoji3]




Yes, I did!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I did!




[emoji106] [emoji4]


----------



## Satcheldoll

MiaBorsa said:


> Good luck to you both!!!   [emoji23]


Ha! Maybe someone from Dooney is creeping on the forum. I just received my shipping notification. It should be here Tuesday.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Satcheldoll said:


> Ha! Maybe someone from Dooney is creeping on the forum. I just received my shipping notification. It should be here Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Yay... When did you order?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sunday night.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

Satcheldoll said:


> Ha! Maybe someone from Dooney is creeping on the forum. I just received my shipping notification. *It should be here Tuesday.*


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just made my very first purchase with them last week, so I'm crossing my fingers. I was soooo nervous but decided to take a chance. Hopefully I don't have to visit this thread again.




Ordered Sunday... Called this morning and not shipped yet. Rep says the warehouse is having shipping delays. The charge has even dropped off my credit card. Good thing is I was only on hold for about 4 mins and the rep was really nice. I'm hoping that it really has shipped and I'll find a surprise at my door one day soon. 

So from what I'm hearing from you all... You call and rep says it hasn't shipped but but indeed it has?


----------



## Satcheldoll

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ordered Sunday... Called this morning and not shipped yet. Rep says the warehouse is having shipping delays. The charge has even dropped off my credit card. Good thing is I was only on hold for about 4 mins and the rep was really nice. I'm hoping that it really has shipped and I'll find a surprise at my door one day soon.
> 
> So from what I'm hearing from you all... You call and rep says it hasn't shipped but but indeed it has?


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Ordered Sunday... Called this morning and not shipped yet. Rep says the warehouse is having shipping delays. The charge has even dropped off my credit card. Good thing is I was only on hold for about 4 mins and the rep was really nice. I'm hoping that it really has shipped and I'll find a surprise at my door one day soon.
> 
> So from what I'm hearing from you all... You call and rep says it hasn't shipped but but indeed it has?


Mine has shipped, but as of yesterday the charge dropped off. But it's currently in Kansas. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ordered Sunday... Called this morning and not shipped yet. Rep says the warehouse is having shipping delays. The charge has even dropped off my credit card. Good thing is I was only on hold for about 4 mins and the rep was really nice. I'm hoping that it really has shipped and I'll find a surprise at my door one day soon.
> 
> So from what I'm hearing from you all... You call and rep says it hasn't shipped but but indeed it has?



ullhair:   There is no telling what is actually going on.   Sorry you are having to wait; I know how frustrating that is.   I hope you get your bag soon and she's a keeper.   

My order history on Dooney's website has orders from 2 years ago showing "in process."      I don't know why they even bother with that.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> ullhair:   There is no telling what is actually going on.   Sorry you are having to wait; I know how frustrating that is.   I hope you get your bag soon and she's a keeper.
> 
> My order history on Dooney's website has orders from 2 years ago showing "in process."      I don't know why they even bother with that.




Thank you girlfriend! I'm crossing my fingers that it's shipped and that she's a keeper. I've heard you alls stories about returns as well. Hopefully I don't encounter that monster. 

Wow.. That's crazy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Satcheldoll said:


> Mine has shipped, but as of yesterday the charge dropped off. But it's currently in Kansas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Nice! The charge dropped off, so what exactly does that mean? Will they eventually bill you? 

My charge was pending with my bank and now it's not pending nor does it even show up.


----------



## Satcheldoll

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice! The charge dropped off, so what exactly does that mean? Will they eventually bill you?
> 
> My charge was pending with my bank and now it's not pending nor does it even show up.


Oh it's pending again. LOL 
Figured it wouldn't last long.  It did have me wondering if it had actually shipped. My coworker ordered on the 17th and hadn't received any info. She called and after only waiting 20 minutes customer service said it was in pre-order status. Then amazingly the next day her order was released to the wearhouse.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Well, I placed an order nine days ago, and no shipping notice .. I called and it is still being processed and apparently the 4-11 business days they quote you is from the date the order is processed, so it could actually take a month or more to receive my bag

It's a damn good thing I have a "few" others to wear while I am waiting.  I thought of canceling, but I really want this bag, and do not want to pay QVC's prices. 

SO VERY AGGRAVATING, How hard is it to take and fill orders?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, I placed an order nine days ago, and no shipping notice .. I called and it is still being processed and apparently the 4-11 business days they quote you is from the date the order is processed, so it could actually take a month or more to receive my bag
> 
> It's a damn good thing I have a "few" others to wear while I am waiting.  I thought of canceling, but I really want this bag, and do not want to pay QVC's prices.
> 
> SO VERY AGGRAVATING, How hard is it to take and fill orders?



this has happened to me many times as well. the website never updates my shipping status - it always says processing - and then one day (usually 7-10 days later) a box is sitting outside. i have no idea when an item ships or how. and having to pay for your returns is not awesome.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, I placed an order nine days ago, and no shipping notice .. I called and it is still being processed and apparently the 4-11 business days they quote you is from the date the order is processed, so it could actually take a month or more to receive my bag
> 
> It's a damn good thing I have a "few" others to wear while I am waiting.  I thought of canceling, but I really want this bag, and do not want to pay QVC's prices.
> 
> SO VERY AGGRAVATING, How hard is it to take and fill orders?




Well I'm right there with you. Placed my order on 3/20 and haven't received notification. Called Thursday and they said it's still processing and that the warehouse is having delays. 

Sighing... I'm frustrated too! Hopefully we get it soon.


----------



## Satcheldoll

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well I'm right there with you. Placed my order on 3/20 and haven't received notification. Called Thursday and they said it's still processing and that the warehouse is having delays.
> 
> Sighing... I'm frustrated too! Hopefully we get it soon.


Apparently mine was delivered on Saturday. It was supposed to arrive Tuesday the 29th. I was at home on Saturday, but I guess they dropped it off at the office. How annoying. I could have had my bag for three days and didn't know it. Hope you all receive yours soon. Don't be surprised if your package just appears at your door.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, I placed an order nine days ago, and no shipping notice .. I called and it is still being processed and apparently the 4-11 business days they quote you is from the date the order is processed, so it could actually take a month or more to receive my bag
> 
> It's a damn good thing I have a "few" others to wear while I am waiting.  I thought of canceling, but I really want this bag, and do not want to pay QVC's prices.
> 
> SO VERY AGGRAVATING, How hard is it to take and fill orders?





ccbaggirl89 said:


> this has happened to me many times as well. the website never updates my shipping status - it always says processing - and then one day (usually 7-10 days later) a box is sitting outside. i have no idea when an item ships or how. and having to pay for your returns is not awesome.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Well I'm right there with you. Placed my order on 3/20 and haven't received notification. Called Thursday and they said it's still processing and that the warehouse is having delays.
> 
> Sighing... I'm frustrated too! Hopefully we get it soon.



So aggravating.   They really know how to suck the joy and excitement right out of the buying experience.   I hope you all get your things soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Satcheldoll said:


> Apparently mine was delivered on Saturday. It was supposed to arrive Tuesday the 29th. I was at home on Saturday, but I guess they dropped it off at the office. How annoying. I could have had my bag for three days and didn't know it. Hope you all receive yours soon. Don't be surprised if your package just appears at your door.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Good grief.   I hope someone was there to receive the package!


----------



## Satcheldoll

MiaBorsa said:


> Good grief.   I hope someone was there to receive the package!


Yes, someone was there. I think I'm done ordering from dooney.com and ILD for a while. I hate the waiting game and then having to pay for returns. Unfortunately the bags that I like/want aren't available in department stores. I Think it's a sign I need to take a break.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes, someone was there. I think I'm done ordering from dooney.com and ILD for a while. I hate the waiting game and then having to pay for returns. Unfortunately the bags that I like/want aren't available in department stores. I Think it's a sign I need to take a break.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Ditto.   I even skipped the VIP sale this year for the first time ever.       Just not worth the aggravation to me.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Just sharing that my order from the VIP sale has finally been shipped from CA and is touring the country on its way to me, but the Flynn that I ordered one day ago from ILD was shipped in less than a day from that same CA location ... MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL. 

Anyway, we shall see which one makes it home first.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just sharing that my order from the VIP sale has finally been shipped from CA and is touring the country on its way to me, but the Flynn that I ordered one day ago from ILD was shipped in less than a day from that same CA location ... MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL.
> 
> Anyway, we shall see which one makes it home first.



Wow.   Just... wow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well I'm right there with you. Placed my order on 3/20 and haven't received notification. Called Thursday and they said it's still processing and that the warehouse is having delays.
> 
> Sighing... I'm frustrated too! Hopefully we get it soon.




Well, well, well... I was really hoping I didn't have to report back to this thread but I just called to check on status of my large Zip Barlow in Elephant that I ordered on 3/20 and the Large Zip Barlow in Teal and low and behold, they no long available and won't be, per the rep. What upsets me is that they never notified me. If I hadn't called, I would have been waiting and waiting. 

I also found out that they only get lots of 300 for certain bags and after that, they are not offered any longer and if so it could take a year or so. 

Anywho... I don't order from the Q anymore, so I'll scout out the bay .... NEXXXT!


----------



## Satcheldoll

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, well, well... I was really hoping I didn't have to report back to this thread but I just called to check on status of my large Zip Barlow in Elephant that I ordered on 3/20 and the Large Zip Barlow in Teal and low and behold, they no long available and won't be, per the rep. What upsets me is that they never notified me. If I hadn't called, I would have been waiting and waiting.
> 
> I also found out that they only get lots of 300 for certain bags and after that, they are not offered any longer and if so it could take a year or so.
> 
> Anywho... I don't order from the Q anymore, so I'll scout out the bay .... NEXXXT!


What the what! Sorry that happened to you. Hopefully you can find those colors elsewhere.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Satcheldoll said:


> What the what! Sorry that happened to you. Hopefully you can find those colors elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Thank u girlfriend! I'm not too horribly disappointed because those weren't at the top of my list. I only ordered because of the VIP sale and was saving $100 per bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, well, well... I was really hoping I didn't have to report back to this thread but I just called to check on status of my large Zip Barlow in Elephant that I ordered on 3/20 and the Large Zip Barlow in Teal and low and behold, they no long available and won't be, per the rep. What upsets me is that they never notified me. If I hadn't called, I would have been waiting and waiting.
> 
> I also found out that they only get lots of 300 for certain bags and after that, they are not offered any longer and if so it could take a year or so.
> 
> Anywho... I don't order from the Q anymore, so I'll scout out the bay .... NEXXXT!



ullhair:   Argh; how annoying is that??   Sorry, GF.   

You know, I have been thinking about Dooney's poor customer service, their smaller presence in department stores, etc.  I honestly believe that their association with QVC is the only thing that's keeping them solvent.   If (when) they finally play out on Q, I won't be surprised to see Dooney fade out.   Such a shame, really.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> ullhair:   Argh; how annoying is that??   Sorry, GF.
> 
> You know, I have been thinking about Dooney's poor customer service, their smaller presence in department stores, etc.  I honestly believe that their association with QVC is the only thing that's keeping them solvent.   If (when) they finally play out on Q, I won't be surprised to see Dooney fade out.   Such a shame, really.


Wow....weird.....
This thought has actually crossed my mind. I have wondered about the future of the company. It is still private. Will they sell out to another brand? Peter can't design forever. Who will take the reigns in the future? They do have many licensing agreements going along with the Q deal, but who knows. It seems like they have an antiquated infrastructure with the order processing, customer service issues, and so on. All these things can be fixed. Dooney has good brand equity and many lovely products. Let's hope they pull it together soon.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Regarding Dooney.com

Why is it, when you click on New Arrivals, older bags come up? Good grief, can't this be fixed? Ideally, it would be nice to see the newer bags. That is the first place I check on the site for what's new.


----------



## joce01

I've been lurking for a little bit now reading about the horror stories that have swayed me to not order off dooney.com and I have a similar story that PTB experienced, I forgot all about it. Last year I ordered a Claremont Domed satchel in Purple, and the order sat in processing for 4 days and I got fed up so I emailed and they said that the color was discontinued, with no notification or order cancellation that I'd feel other companies would do. While they did reply relatively fast from the first email, it was still messed up that an order can just sit there with no notice or anything.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> ullhair:   Argh; how annoying is that??   Sorry, GF.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I have been thinking about Dooney's poor customer service, their smaller presence in department stores, etc.  I honestly believe that their association with QVC is the only thing that's keeping them solvent.   If (when) they finally play out on Q, I won't be surprised to see Dooney fade out.   Such a shame, really.




Noooo, don't say that! I would die... Literally, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> I've been lurking for a little bit now reading about the horror stories that have swayed me to not order off dooney.com and I have a similar story that PTB experienced, I forgot all about it. Last year I ordered a Claremont Domed satchel in Purple, and the order sat in processing for 4 days and I got fed up so I emailed and they said that the color was discontinued, with no notification or order cancellation that I'd feel other companies would do. While they did reply relatively fast from the first email, it was still messed up that an order can just sit there with no notice or anything.




Wow... This was my first and LAST time ordering with them. Not even sure why I talked myself into it anyway, especially because the bags weren't really calling my name. I'm not upset that I can't get the bags, I'm upset for the reason as you... They failed to communicate to me. They've (Dooney.com) lost the business of a true Dooneynista!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Regarding Dooney.com
> 
> Why is it, when you click on New Arrivals, older bags come up? Good grief, can't this be fixed? Ideally, it would be nice to see the newer bags. That is the first place I check on the site for what's new.




I agree!!! So annoying...


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Noooo, don't say that! I would die... Literally, lol.



Well hang onto your collection; they may be true collector's items someday.   Just think about how many Dooney retail stores have closed, and how their department store real estate has steadily shrunk over the past few years.   They are losing ground rapidly which probably explains why their newer styles go to outlet stores so quickly now.  

It used to be that you would never find a recent release bag in the outlets; it was strictly past-seasons merchandise.   Now bags make it to the outlet almost as soon as they actually get stock to fulfill .com orders.       (Yeah, I'm still in a snit over the Logan; what the heck.   )   

Anyhow, I don't have a crystal ball and certainly no inside info, but it doesn't look good from where I'm sitting.


----------



## MrsKC

This is a reason I ordered my latest bag from the Q.  I knew it would be shipped in a box (vs some department stores ), I knew it would actually arrive--unlike Dooney,  and I knew if I didn't want to keep it then a return is no issue.
Now...I know this isn't a Zappos thread but they sent me the wrong card holder and the one I actually ordered is showing not available. ....sigh....


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PTB, SO sorry this happened to you. That is just plain wrong that they would not notify you. My VIP purchase arrived yesterday. I ordered the zip zip in persimmon. It's not love, and she packed up ready to go back. anyway, I really just wanted to exchange for another color because I do love my zip zips, that color just did not wow me. Anyway, called to ask about an exchange and was told that if I exchanged, I would be charged full price for the new bag. WHAT? I already paid and I want the exact same bag in a different color. They said " the promotion is over, so we cannot give you the bag at the VIP price" hahaha, whatever, I know where to get things for less, and obviously it is not directly through the company. It is impossible to get those reps to think logically, they just read their answers from a script and I decided not worth my time or aggravation to ask for a supervisor. 

also my Flynn is in my town and if fed ex does not hand it off to the PO then I may get her today. 

But Dooney ...   RIDICULOUS


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

You make some good points Mrs KC ... Cant wait to see your pink zip zip!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I've been shopping for many, many years.  Over that time I've learned that the only thing you can count on is that things will change... either for the better or the worse.  Stores and whole companies close or merge or just change dramatically.   Maybe that's why when I find  treasures... things I love at a great price... I BUY more than I need.  I've learned those opportunities can't be counted on for the future.


That doesn't mean I'm not upset over the changes.  I always am.  Right now I'm still sad over the closing of the Dooney retails boutique at the Westchester.  Before that I was upset that my favorite SA left the Rehoboth outlet.  And the list goes on.... not just Dooney,  but other companies I have dealt with.  I'm also a big watch collector and the same thing has happened in that area as well.


The only good thing about all this is that I have more than enough handbags, watches, etc.  So when ever I lose a good source,  I know that I'll probably spend less money,  at least for a while.  But it does take a lot of fun out of collecting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> PTB, SO sorry this happened to you. That is just plain wrong that they would not notify you. My VIP purchase arrived yesterday. I ordered the zip zip in persimmon. It's not love, and she packed up ready to go back. anyway, I really just wanted to exchange for another color because I do love my zip zips, that color just did not wow me. Anyway, called to ask about an exchange and was told that if I exchanged, I would be charged full price for the new bag. WHAT? I already paid and I want the exact same bag in a different color. They said " the promotion is over, so we cannot give you the bag at the VIP price" hahaha, whatever, I know where to get things for less, and obviously it is not directly through the company. It is impossible to get those reps to think logically, they just read their answers from a script and I decided not worth my time or aggravation to ask for a supervisor.
> 
> also my Flynn is in my town and if fed ex does not hand it off to the PO then I may get her today.
> 
> But Dooney ...   RIDICULOUS



Sorry your persimmon zipzip wasn't love, and I hope your return (that you have to pay shipping for) goes smoothly!    Isn't that pricing policy the stupidest?       I will say that Coach has adopted a similar policy for PCE sales; if you want to exchange after the PCE period then you no longer get the discount.  Ugh.  

I hope your new Flynn is a winner and that you love her.   I can't wait to see!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> This is a reason I ordered my latest bag from the Q.  I knew it would be shipped in a box (vs some department stores ), I knew it would actually arrive--unlike Dooney,  and I knew if I didn't want to keep it then a return is no issue.
> Now...*I know this isn't a Zappos thread but they sent me the wrong card holder and the one I actually ordered is showing not available*. ....sigh....



Aw...sorry KC.   Zappos is usually on the ball but I guess they all mess up sometimes.  Come to think of it, I haven't ordered from Zappos in a long time now.   Even with their lightening fast shipping (and free returns), they never have any deals.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> PTB, SO sorry this happened to you. That is just plain wrong that they would not notify you. My VIP purchase arrived yesterday. I ordered the zip zip in persimmon. It's not love, and she packed up ready to go back. anyway, I really just wanted to exchange for another color because I do love my zip zips, that color just did not wow me. Anyway, called to ask about an exchange and was told that if I exchanged, I would be charged full price for the new bag. WHAT? I already paid and I want the exact same bag in a different color. They said " the promotion is over, so we cannot give you the bag at the VIP price" hahaha, whatever, I know where to get things for less, and obviously it is not directly through the company. It is impossible to get those reps to think logically, they just read their answers from a script and I decided not worth my time or aggravation to ask for a supervisor.
> 
> also my Flynn is in my town and if fed ex does not hand it off to the PO then I may get her today.
> 
> But Dooney ...   RIDICULOUS




Wow!!! 

Thank you girlfriend! I'm over it now and was really over it when 3 weeks had passed and no shipping info. I was however told that I can still use my 20% but it can't be used with DooneyPay or a sale bag. I wanted to change colors to Natural and Black but she said I would have to repurchase and buy the bags outright.  My rep Doris noted my account  told me to ask for her when I called back to place my order and she would have to manually out the 20% back on if done within 30 days. So I guess my situation is different from yours because my bags were not being reordered. I feel you on the hassle. I'm seriously debating on even if it's worth the 20%. 

I live near 2 outlets and frequent too regularly to be paying full price when I can go there or find new bags on the bay for way less. People in the bay have a reputation to hold and real sellers will take good care of you with no hassle. It's not that serious to me to pay full price for bags anymore. I don't want a bag that bad. I'm over that full price/evil pay hump now.  For me, I think it's crazy. Anywho... I hope you get the bag you want and smile every time you see it.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

As frustrating as it is dealing with the poor customer service, I am trying to remember that we are talking about handbags here, and lets face it, I truthfully have more bags than I will ever wear. Also I have so many trade in candidates, this really just gave me the push to actually send in one of those and get a new bag that way.  

I do think that if they were not reordering the specific bag you ordered, then they never should have taken your order to begin with. They are just playing with our hearts now 

I don't know why I figured I needed a brightly colored handbag for spring, maybe because Sue said so?  Anyway, after sending this back and one of my TSV's in geranium, I am over that. I guess I am a slow learner. I did take her picture before I boxed her up, so when my Flynn arrives I will post a photo of both.

Onward and Upward ... what's next?


----------



## ClaireB1y

I've visited this forum occasionally to get read other ladies' thought's about different handbags, but this is my first time posting.

I ordered a medium Florentine satchel in sage because it was on sale and with the extra 10% off in March, I wanted to try it.  I knew it would be a slow return if I didn't like it because I've ordered from Dooney.com once before, but I thought it would be worth it.

I ordered March 28, and when I called today, CS said that the order was marked cancelled.  When I asked why, since I hadn't cancelled it, she said it must be because they're not making the bag anymore.  (Out of stock, lady, you mean "out of stock".  They're not making them one at a time when someone orders!)  So I asked why I wasn't notified about the cancellation and she said they must have just cancelled it.  Uh huh.

I figured it had been cancelled after two weeks of nothing and having read about other people's experiences, but it's still super annoying.  Now I have to decide if I want to drive 1.5 hours to the outlet to check out the bag in colors I'm not excited about, or try to find one on ebay.  

Anyway, thanks for reading my rant and for posting lots of great information about your lovely bags!

Claire


----------



## YankeeDooney

ClaireB1y said:


> I've visited this forum occasionally to get read other ladies' thought's about different handbags, but this is my first time posting.
> 
> I ordered a medium Florentine satchel in sage because it was on sale and with the extra 10% off in March, I wanted to try it.  I knew it would be a slow return if I didn't like it because I've ordered from Dooney.com once before, but I thought it would be worth it.
> 
> I ordered March 28, and when I called today, CS said that the order was marked cancelled.  When I asked why, since I hadn't cancelled it, she said it must be because they're not making the bag anymore.  (Out of stock, lady, you mean "out of stock".  They're not making them one at a time when someone orders!)  So I asked why I wasn't notified about the cancellation and she said they must have just cancelled it.  Uh huh.
> 
> I figured it had been cancelled after two weeks of nothing and having read about other people's experiences, but it's still super annoying.  Now I have to decide if I want to drive 1.5 hours to the outlet to check out the bag in colors I'm not excited about, or try to find one on ebay.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for reading my rant and for posting lots of great information about your lovely bags!
> 
> Claire


Well that stinks! It is ridiculous regarding the lack of notification.

Try calling an outlet to see if the bag is in the outlet system. I believe the Style # is 8L940SG Medium Florentine Satchel in Sage. Maybe there is one floating around. Worth checking before you hit the Bay.


----------



## ClaireB1y

YankeeDooney said:


> Try calling an outlet to see if the bag is in the outlet system. I believe the Style # is 8L940SG Medium Florentine Satchel in Sage. Maybe there is one floating around. Worth checking before you hit the Bay.



Thanks, Yankee!  I called both the outlets near me (well, 1.5 hours near) on Saturday, and they only had natural, black, red, and "dark brown," whichever color that is.  Are they able to check other outlets by computer?


----------



## YankeeDooney

ClaireB1y said:


> Thanks, Yankee!  I called both the outlets near me (well, 1.5 hours near) on Saturday, and they only had natural, black, red, and "dark brown," whichever color that is.  Are they able to check other outlets by computer?


Yes. Have them check the system for you. If an outlet has it, also ask if it is shippable. If yes, it will be $7.50 to ship. If no, then you can cross it off your list and check the Bay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ClaireB1y said:


> I've visited this forum occasionally to get read other ladies' thought's about different handbags, but this is my first time posting.
> 
> I ordered a medium Florentine satchel in sage because it was on sale and with the extra 10% off in March, I wanted to try it.  I knew it would be a slow return if I didn't like it because I've ordered from Dooney.com once before, but I thought it would be worth it.
> 
> I ordered March 28, and when I called today, CS said that the order was marked cancelled.  When I asked why, since I hadn't cancelled it, she said it must be because they're not making the bag anymore.  (Out of stock, lady, you mean "out of stock".  They're not making them one at a time when someone orders!)  So I asked why I wasn't notified about the cancellation and she said they must have just cancelled it.  Uh huh.
> 
> I figured it had been cancelled after two weeks of nothing and having read about other people's experiences, but it's still super annoying.  Now I have to decide if I want to drive 1.5 hours to the outlet to check out the bag in colors I'm not excited about, or try to find one on ebay.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for reading my rant and for posting lots of great information about your lovely bags!
> 
> Claire



I see they are staying true-to-form.    Sorry, Claire.   I hope you can find your bag elsewhere.


----------



## MrsKC

Ok, so for 10 days I have been waiting on my pink hydrangea wristlet to go with my new light pink zip zip. Well, this is the first time ILD has screwed up my order. They sent me the blue one--I don't want the blue one, I want the pink one.
This means I have to call, get a return slip etc. Gosh, I ordered two pink SLGs to go with this bag, both companies screwed up and I ended up with a brown one and a blue one. Ba!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Ok, so for 10 days I have been waiting on my pink hydrangea wristlet to go with my new light pink zip zip. Well, this is the first time ILD has screwed up my order. They sent me the blue one--I don't want the blue one, I want the pink one.
> This means I have to call, get a return slip etc. Gosh, I ordered two pink SLGs to go with this bag, both companies screwed up and I ended up with a brown one and a blue one. Ba!!!




Wow!!!! That's all I can say...  Done with both! [emoji57]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!!! That's all I can say...  Done with both! [emoji57]




I know....I know....I know....


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ok, so for 10 days I have been waiting on my pink hydrangea wristlet to go with my new light pink zip zip. Well, this is the first time ILD has screwed up my order. They sent me the blue one--I don't want the blue one, I want the pink one.
> This means I have to call, get a return slip etc. Gosh, I ordered two pink SLGs to go with this bag, both companies screwed up and I ended up with a brown one and a blue one. Ba!!!



ullhair:   Argh.   Sorry, KC.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> ullhair:   Argh.   Sorry, KC.



Thanks MB.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Frustrating KC. Don't they know how important it is to match your accessories? And I am waiting to see that baby pink bag 

My orange Flynn arrived this afternoon and is gorgeous. I will photo her tomorrow to share,I hear we are actually going to see the sun again, so I may get a decent photo. Perfect size, perfect strap drop and the color is just lovely.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Frustrating KC. Don't they know how important it is to match your accessories? And I am waiting to see that baby pink bag
> 
> My orange Flynn arrived this afternoon and is gorgeous. I will photo her tomorrow to share,I hear we are actually going to see the sun again, so I may get a decent photo. Perfect size, perfect strap drop and the color is just lovely.



Well here is the lonely bag with no accessories &#128550;.
Looking very forward to your Flynn, it is "on" my list.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*iheart:*  glad  your new Flynn is a winner.  Can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Well here is the lonely bag with no accessories &#128550;.
> Looking very forward to your Flynn, it is "on" my list.




MrsKC:  your new pink ZZ is so pretty.... with or without matching accessories.   But I know how you feel... there is an elegance to matching accessories.  And besides,  you don't need all the hassles of the returns of the shipping errors.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Well here is the lonely bag with no accessories &#128550;.
> Looking very forward to your Flynn, it is "on" my list.


SO SO pretty, I just love this color in this bag. Just beautiful, I hope you get the accessories you are looking for. I cannot imagine you wearing that bag and NOT getting compliments


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> *iheart:*  glad  your new Flynn is a winner.  Can't wait for the reveal.


Just posted in the mini reveal thread


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  your new pink ZZ is so pretty.... with or without matching accessories.   But I know how you feel... there is an elegance to matching accessories.  And besides,  you don't need all the hassles of the returns of the shipping errors.



Thank you ! I see in the other thread you just got a lilac one. That color in pebbled is gorgeous.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO SO pretty, I just love this color in this bag. Just beautiful, I hope you get the accessories you are looking for. I cannot imagine you wearing that bag and NOT getting compliments



Thank you! !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Thank you ! I see in the other thread you just got a lilac one. That color in pebbled is gorgeous.




*MRSKC:*  I'm anxious to see the lilac in person.   I held off for the last 2 years, since I have a pink and a lavender zip zip,  among many others.  But I've been craving the lilac and haven't been able to find it for a while.  I've been on the handbag ban wagon for the last 2 months.   I fell off this weekend... bought the Barlow from ILD and now the lilac ZZ.  Once I start buying,  I keep going.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MRSKC:*  I'm anxious to see the lilac in person.   I held off for the last 2 years, since I have a pink and a lavender zip zip,  among many others.  But I've been craving the lilac and haven't been able to find it for a while.  I've been on the handbag ban wagon for the last 2 months.   I fell off this weekend... bought the Barlow from ILD and now the lilac ZZ.  Once I start buying,  I keep going.



If didn't have one lilac pebbled bag I would get the zip zip. The color is so gorgeous. 
I am sure you will love your city bag....agreed....so hard to stay on that darn wagon!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well here is the lonely bag with no accessories &#128550;.
> Looking very forward to your Flynn, it is "on" my list.



She's just beautiful, KC.        I noticed a baby pink saffiano zipzip on ILD a few days ago.   That color is so pretty.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Has anyone successfully refused a shipment from Dooney or ILD and received their refund?


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She's just beautiful, KC.        I noticed a baby pink saffiano zipzip on ILD a few days ago.   That color is so pretty.



I know  I almost got the saff pink zip zip last year. ...I still might .


----------



## 3DoxieMama

I completely agree, Sarah!  A large corporation should be willing to do more to please the customer.  I'm done w/ both sites for a while.  They run their organization like they're a small start-up.  Frustrating!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

3DoxieMama said:


> I completely agree, Sarah!  A large corporation should be willing to do more to please the customer.  I'm done w/ both sites for a while.  They run their organization like they're a small start-up.  Frustrating!




I'm with ya on that girlfriend! Me too, I'm done with them for awhile too.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

3DoxieMama said:


> Has anyone successfully refused a shipment from Dooney or ILD and received their refund?


Yes, I have done this.  It took over a month to get the refund because the package went back to the west coast warehouse it was shipped from.  The oh so friendly customer rep told me I should have paid to return the package so it would have been shipped to the return center on the east coast and processed through the proper channels.  I told her I was not going to pay to return an item that I attempted to cancel 2 minutes after I had mistakingly pressed the Submit Order button when their crazy website was not working properly and did not offer the easy payment option on an in stock item over $300!  Grrrrrr.


----------



## MiaBorsa

This just in, from the "She Really Never Learns" Department...   I  broke down and ordered the Islamorada Dover Tote with the $60 off and Dooney Pay.      Now to see if I actually get the bag before Labor Day!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> This just in, from the "She Really Never Learns" Department...   I  broke down and ordered the Islamorada Dover Tote with the $60 off and Dooney Pay.      Now to see if I actually get the bag before Labor Day!!


I thought it was going to be a report from the "Bag Content" department.  Not so.

Good luck your Christmas Delivery!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Good luck your Christmas Delivery!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

yankeedooney said:


> i thought it was going to be a report from the "bag content" department.  Not so.
> 
> Good luck your christmas delivery!




lmbo!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

AND, I just ordered a bag on Thursday and received a shipment notice on FRIDAY 

    What the heck?  I will let you know how long it takes to tour the country and make it to me 

   Maybe their warehouse finally got out from under their "back up"   :lolots:

So, Mia, maybe yours will ship quickly also!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> AND, I just ordered a bag on Thursday and received a shipment notice on FRIDAY
> 
> What the heck?  I will let you know how long it takes to tour the country and make it to me
> 
> Maybe their warehouse finally got out from under their "back up"   :lolots:
> 
> *So, Mia, maybe yours will ship quickly also!*



I don't hold out much hope there.  I also ordered on Thursday but no shipping notice for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> This just in, from the "She Really Never Learns" Department...   I  broke down and ordered the Islamorada Dover Tote with the $60 off and Dooney Pay.      Now to see if I actually get the bag before Labor Day!!




[emoji23] Well we have to take a chance on a discount right? Good luck. 



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> AND, I just ordered a bag on Thursday and received a shipment notice on FRIDAY
> 
> What the heck?  I will let you know how long it takes to tour the country and make it to me
> 
> Maybe their warehouse finally got out from under their "back up"   :lolots:
> 
> So, Mia, maybe yours will ship quickly also!




That was fast! I hope it travels quickly and safely, and more important that you love it. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I thought it was going to be a report from the "Bag Content" department.  Not so.
> 
> Good luck your Christmas Delivery!




[emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't hold out much hope there.  I also ordered on Thursday but no shipping notice for me.



Good heavens.   I just called to check on my order status and was shocked when 1) I got to speak to a CS rep immediately and 2) she gave me the tracking numbers for both bags!!   WHAT!     

Islamorada will be here on Thursday.       No ETA on the Roxy yet but at least I have the tracking number.


----------



## Pixie RN

Ordered my Barlow late Thursday night, got shipping notification Friday and it will be here tomorrow. Coming from the Fontana, Ca. warehouse.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Ordered my Barlow late Thursday night, got shipping notification Friday and it will be here tomorrow. Coming from the Fontana, Ca. warehouse.



   Mine both came from Fontana, too.   Unfortunately they were shipped "_smart_ post" , but at least they have been shipped!


----------



## Relaxed Luxury

Hello!  I am new to Purse Forum but love to read the threads.  I have a question related to customer service.  This past week they had the $60 off discount and I ordered a natural small Russel bag.  I usually get a confirmation of shipment and it normally takes at least a week to ship.  I ordered last Sunday and just got the bag without any notification.  I looked online and they say it has not shipped.  The order number on the receipt in the box has another order number altogether than my confirmation number.

I have ordered quite a few florentine bags online from Dooney and been lucky.  Today I received my natural small Russel and it looks like someone beat it up.  I will definitely have to return it.  Are they good about returns and do any of you have some advice?  (I also read that if I return it and order another one that I cannot get the discount I had on the original order.  That is a shame since it is not my fault the bag is defective).

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Relaxed Luxury said:


> Hello!  I am new to Purse Forum but love to read the threads.  I have a question related to customer service.  This past week they had the $60 off discount and I ordered a natural small Russel bag.  I usually get a confirmation of shipment and it normally takes at least a week to ship.  I ordered last Sunday and just got the bag without any notification.  I looked online and they say it has not shipped.  The order number on the receipt in the box has another order number altogether than my confirmation number.
> 
> I have ordered quite a few florentine bags online from Dooney and been lucky.  Today I received my natural small Russel and it looks like someone beat it up.  I will definitely have to return it.  Are they good about returns and do any of you have some advice?  (I also read that if I return it and order another one that I cannot get the discount I had on the original order.  That is a shame since it is not my fault the bag is defective).
> 
> Any help is appreciated!



Hello and welcome!   Sorry your Russel bag didn't work out.   As far as the order info on your Dooney.com account, it is useless.   They NEVER update that; I have orders from a year ago still showing not shipped.  

You won't have any problem returning your bag, though you will probably be stuck with paying the return shipping cost.   They probably won't allow the discount on a replacement, but you might try calling CS and talk to a rep to verify.   

It's a shame, but Dooney's customer service is a real black eye on their reputation.   Good luck, and let us know what happens.


----------



## Relaxed Luxury

MiaBorsa said:


> Hello and welcome!   Sorry your Russel bag didn't work out.   As far as the order info on your Dooney.com account, it is useless.   They NEVER update that; I have orders from a year ago still showing not shipped.
> 
> You won't have any problem returning your bag, though you will probably be stuck with paying the return shipping cost.   They probably won't allow the discount on a replacement, but you might try calling CS and talk to a rep to verify.
> 
> It's a shame, but Dooney's customer service is a real black eye on their reputation.   Good luck, and let us know what happens.



Thank you so much for your reply!  I am going to call Dooney tomorrow and see what we can do.  It is just frustrating that I have to pay return shipping on a defective item that they sent me.  I see one on eBay right now and it is tempting.  I don't know what I should do - ask for a replacement from Dooney or go thru eBay for a used bag that I cannot return.  I will see what Dooney says......


----------



## MiaBorsa

Relaxed Luxury said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!  I am going to call Dooney tomorrow and see what we can do.  It is just frustrating that I have to pay return shipping on a defective item that they sent me.  I see one on eBay right now and it is tempting.  I don't know what I should do - ask for a replacement from Dooney or go thru eBay for a used bag that I cannot return.  I will see what Dooney says......



I hope it works out for you.  If the bag is defective, they should reimburse you for return shipping.   If it is just scuffed up a little they probably won't.   Let us know what happens!


----------



## 7Eve

Another customer Dooney doesn't value? I'm sorry. Keep a log of all contact/conversation with them. 

I just had calf reconstruction surgery on Wednesday 5/11. My darling boyfriend bought me a get well gift, via eBay.... The salmon medium florentine! The universe heard and I'm now recouping happily &#129303;


----------



## Pixie RN

7Eve said:


> Another customer Dooney doesn't value? I'm sorry. Keep a log of all contact/conversation with them.
> 
> I just had calf reconstruction surgery on Wednesday 5/11. My darling boyfriend bought me a get well gift, via eBay.... The salmon medium florentine! The universe heard and I'm now recouping happily &#129303;



Bless your sweet heart. That is a rough go, but glad to hear you have such a dear, sweet boyfriend. Sounds like he's certainly a keeper. You will love your bag. I hope everyday becomes easier and you'll be out using that beautiful " salmon florentine."


----------



## 7Eve

Thank you for your kind words &#10084;&#65039; I'm a lucky girl.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*7Eve:*  get well quick and enjoy your new handbag and your thoughtful boyfriend.  A salmon Florentine handbag is beautiful,  and a rare find these days.


----------



## Caledonia

I guess Dooney likes me - UPS just delivered a men's Invicta watch from Dooney that I didn't order. Didn't even know they sold Invicta. Yes, I've called Dooney & they're arranging for a pick up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Caledonia said:


> I guess Dooney likes me - UPS just delivered a men's Invicta watch from Dooney that I didn't order. Didn't even know they sold Invicta. Yes, I've called Dooney & they're arranging for a pick up.



Well, that's a new one.       Are Dooney watches made by Invicta?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Caledonia said:


> I guess Dooney likes me - UPS just delivered a men's Invicta watch from Dooney that I didn't order. Didn't even know they sold Invicta. Yes, I've called Dooney & they're arranging for a pick up.


I wonder what the connection is. But yikes...they range from $200 to over $700 at Macy's.  I hope you got a nice one


----------



## Caledonia

LifeIsDucky said:


> I wonder what the connection is. But yikes...t'they range from $200 to over $700 at Macy's.  I hope you got a nice one


I'm perplexed, too. It was in a Dooney shipping box, Dooney label. The CS rep took info from label & will call back when they know what's going on. He said maybe it was bound for a store. UPS tracking had no history, just delivered. I still don't get the connection between Invicta & Dooney. It is nice, Pro Diver #12569.


----------



## Boehm Collector

I agree that the Dooney CS is not the best.  They NEVER answer any email.  If I have a question I have no choice but to call.  But I must admit I have not had any problems placing any orders on the Dooney website.  But I am disappointed in their inventory.  There just have not been any really pretty and different silhouettes in a long time.  They just seem to offer the same bags just in different colors and/or leather.  Unless they come up with new bags I am done purchasing any more Dooneys.


----------



## Caledonia

Update on the Invicta. Never heard back from Dooney so called back today w/ case number they gave me. Rep said to email CS w/ case # & they'd send return label. I then received an email tonight saying I'd get a label w/in 24 hrs. But 2 min later another rep sent an email saying she needed my full address & ph number to send label. Included w/ her request was a communication of 5 emails between her & 4 other reps about this, including the comment "They're clueless" regarding the phone rep, who happened to be a very polite gentleman who sympathized w/ the hassle of trying to be honest & do the right thing. Something is just not right here. I sent her the following email:
_ok, I'm trying to understand. I received an INVICTA watch from Dooney  & Bourke. I did not order this. I couldn't order this as Dooney  doesn't sell Invicta. However I am a long time Dooney customer who has  an account with Dooney. Dooney has my full address & phone number.  We know this because Dooney mailed me this package. I'm sure it's in  Dooney's system under my name or email address. So I'm sure you can  understand my reservation in sharing anymore information until I can be  assured that my Dooney account hasn't been compromised. How did an  Invicta watch get mailed from Dooney?  The box and outside label were  standard Dooney. There was no invoice in the box, but there were 3 small  labels with my name and address on them inside. One was actually inside  the Invicta manual envelope. Someone took effort to get this to me.  This scares me. I've questioned family members to see if this was a  gift. No. Someone at Dooney did this. So I am a little nervous when  talking to Dooney now.
_Am I just being paranoid? Am I being unreasonable to want to understand? No response from Dooney yet.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Caledonia said:


> Update on the Invicta. Never heard back from Dooney so called back today w/ case number they gave me. Rep said to email CS w/ case # & they'd send return label. I then received an email tonight saying I'd get a label w/in 24 hrs. But 2 min later another rep sent an email saying she needed my full address & ph number to send label. Included w/ her request was a communication of 5 emails between her & 4 other reps about this, including the comment "They're clueless" regarding the phone rep, who happened to be a very polite gentleman who sympathized w/ the hassle of trying to be honest & do the right thing. Something is just not right here. I sent her the following email:
> _ok, I'm trying to understand. I received an INVICTA watch from Dooney  & Bourke. I did not order this. I couldn't order this as Dooney  doesn't sell Invicta. However I am a long time Dooney customer who has  an account with Dooney. Dooney has my full address & phone number.  We know this because Dooney mailed me this package. I'm sure it's in  Dooney's system under my name or email address. So I'm sure you can  understand my reservation in sharing anymore information until I can be  assured that my Dooney account hasn't been compromised. How did an  Invicta watch get mailed from Dooney?  The box and outside label were  standard Dooney. There was no invoice in the box, but there were 3 small  labels with my name and address on them inside. One was actually inside  the Invicta manual envelope. Someone took effort to get this to me.  This scares me. I've questioned family members to see if this was a  gift. No. Someone at Dooney did this. So I am a little nervous when  talking to Dooney now.
> _Am I just being paranoid? Am I being unreasonable to want to understand? No response from Dooney yet.


That is creepy and a bit scary.  You cannot be too careful these days.  I don't think you are being unreasonable at all.  I hope you get to the bottom of this mystery and treat yourself to a Scooby Snack for all your hard work and worrying!


----------



## Caledonia

Thanks! The Jessica Fletcher in me does love a good mystery but this one has me stumped.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Caledonia said:


> Update on the Invicta. Never heard back from Dooney so called back today w/ case number they gave me. Rep said to email CS w/ case # & they'd send return label. I then received an email tonight saying I'd get a label w/in 24 hrs. But 2 min later another rep sent an email saying she needed my full address & ph number to send label. Included w/ her request was a communication of 5 emails between her & 4 other reps about this, including the comment "They're clueless" regarding the phone rep, who happened to be a very polite gentleman who sympathized w/ the hassle of trying to be honest & do the right thing. Something is just not right here. I sent her the following email:
> _ok, I'm trying to understand. I received an INVICTA watch from Dooney  & Bourke. I did not order this. I couldn't order this as Dooney  doesn't sell Invicta. However I am a long time Dooney customer who has  an account with Dooney. Dooney has my full address & phone number.  We know this because Dooney mailed me this package. I'm sure it's in  Dooney's system under my name or email address. So I'm sure you can  understand my reservation in sharing anymore information until I can be  assured that my Dooney account hasn't been compromised. How did an  Invicta watch get mailed from Dooney?  The box and outside label were  standard Dooney. There was no invoice in the box, but there were 3 small  labels with my name and address on them inside. One was actually inside  the Invicta manual envelope. Someone took effort to get this to me.  This scares me. I've questioned family members to see if this was a  gift. No. Someone at Dooney did this. So I am a little nervous when  talking to Dooney now.
> _Am I just being paranoid? Am I being unreasonable to want to understand? No response from Dooney yet.


Did it come from CT or CA warehouse? Just curious where the weirdness resides.


----------



## Caledonia

The address on the label is Orange, CT - but aren't they all? UPS shows only ship date under tracking #, & delivery info. Strangely, the outside label has 2 lines under the barcode. They read:
BILLING: P/P
DESC: International shipment
Don't know what that means; prepay, paypal? I've checked & rechecked my paypal & cc accounts; no charges. International shipment? I'm in the USA. Don't know if that means origin or destination.
  No invoice for anymore info. I wonder if an employee is using Dooney boxes for personal shipments, business, etc. I did have a return processed the day before this was mailed. Does that have anything to do w/ it? When I googled this watch, it's not available anymore in US that I can see. Confusing. My mom wondered if it is a counterfeit. I told her I didn't want to think about a fake watch coming from Dooney, make one wonder about bags. But the counterfeit business is big. Employees might have an illegal operation going w/ overseas employees? Add a little something to shipments? I think I've watched way too many mysteries.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Caledonia said:


> The address on the label is Orange, CT - but aren't they all? UPS shows only ship date under tracking #, & delivery info. Strangely, the outside label has 2 lines under the barcode. They read:
> BILLING: P/P
> DESC: International shipment
> Don't know what that means; prepay, paypal? I've checked & rechecked my paypal & cc accounts; no charges. International shipment? I'm in the USA. Don't know if that means origin or destination.
> No invoice for anymore info. I wonder if an employee is using Dooney boxes for personal shipments, business, etc. I did have a return processed the day before this was mailed. Does that have anything to do w/ it? When I googled this watch, it's not available anymore in US that I can see. Confusing. My mom wondered if it is a counterfeit. I told her I didn't want to think about a fake watch coming from Dooney, make one wonder about bags. But the counterfeit business is big. Employees might have an illegal operation going w/ overseas employees? Add a little something to shipments? I think I've watched way too many mysteries.


I think there is a warehouse in CA too, but maybe that is the Ilovedooney group. Not sure really. You could be correct. Could have been an employee that had their package shipped incorrectly. Curious to see how this pans out.


----------



## Caledonia

Received the following email from Dooney this morning along w/ UPS return label link. Perseverance pays off.

_Good Morning,_

_I completely understand that. When I was looking under your email yesterday, it was not coming up and I am guessing is because I was just misspelling it. I do have your information and have already submitted a return label. I truly have no clue how that could&#8217;ve happened because we only have Dooney and Bourke items at our warehouse, unless the labels were switch by the shipping company, we will just have to do the research with them and see if anybody submitted a lost claim for those watches. Rests assure that by any means your account information has been shared or compromised. I just wanted to make sure I have the correct information. Again, I truly apologize. Also, I mailed you a complimentary item for the inconvenience_. 

Hope she means "by NO means." 

Had to inquire about possible/probable typo, received this:

_I&#8217;m so sorry, I keep messing up. Yes, it was definitely a typing error.

_Feel much better.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I wander if someone from Dooney was trying to send personal mail to someone through Dooney's shipping and mistakenly got your info mixed up. This is definitely an inside job. Weird!


----------



## Caledonia

That's about the only thing that makes any bit of sense to me. Yes, weird!


----------



## rainydaze

I hope it's okay to add this little interesting tidbit to this thread...

I ordered a purse from Dooney.com and it took about_ two weeks _to arrive. I decided to return it, however. I dropped it off at noon with UPS using Dooney's return shipping label. It was signed for _the next day_ at 10am!! It didn't even take 24 hours to make it's return trip! 

PS - It was received six days ago and I have had no notifications from them. I had to reference my UPS receipt and look it up on UPS' site to see where it was at. Ah well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rainydaze said:


> I hope it's okay to add this little interesting tidbit to this thread...
> 
> I ordered a purse from Dooney.com and it took about_ two weeks _to arrive. I decided to return it, however. I dropped it off at noon with UPS using Dooney's return shipping label. It was signed for _the next day_ at 10am!! It didn't even take 24 hours to make it's return trip!
> 
> PS - It was received six days ago and I have had no notifications from them. I had to reference my UPS receipt and look it up on UPS' site to see where it was at. Ah well.



That sounds about right for Dooney's CS.   Of course there was the holiday weekend in there so I guess that will delay your refund.


----------



## G.Allyn

I have ordered many times from Dooney and never had a problem.  But, it only takes one very infuriating CS issue to make me have a memory like an elephant (this is said with respect for elephants; my favorite animal).

After all the bad experiences shared at PF, I think I will try ILD before ordering from Dooney.  Thanks to everyone for the heads up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just kind of a whine on my part, but whatever.      I was going to purchase an All-Weather Leather satchel during the Mem-day sale.   It was eligible for "Dooney Pay" and I put it in my cart, then added the coupon code for the sale price.   When I did that, the price dropped to $196 and was no longer eligible for the Dooney Pay even though the tax brought it back over $200.    

I deleted my cart and bought a Coach bag from Bonton's F&F.   Sorry, Dooney.   I get really tired of all the games.  $4 cost you that sale.   (And I must not have wanted that bag very badly.    )


----------



## rainydaze

MiaBorsa said:


> That sounds about right for Dooney's CS.   Of course there was the holiday weekend in there so I guess that will delay your refund.



Yeah, I don't expect the refund for a few more days at least, but I find it pretty funny that it takes them two weeks to get new bags to their excited customers, and less than a day to get it back to themselves. 

Not sure ILD is any better. I wanted to exchange a bag that I bought from them through Amazon, and they don't do exchanges. Okay, fine. Now I went to print the return label they sent me - and sure there's a label with their address and an RMA, but I choose the carrier and pay for it myself. 

Not the end of the world, of course. However, I do the majority of my shopping online and I can't remember the last time a company didn't offer the convenience of a pre-paid label already tied to a particular carrier. I don't expect free return shipping (I know the fee is deducted from the refund except with a few super-awesome companies), but I appreciate it when they make it simple. Slap on a label and drop it off! And the fee deducted is often much less than it would be if I were to pay for it, because they get a deal for giving UPS or USPS so much business. Such a simple thing, yet it can make the difference in repeat customers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rainydaze said:


> Yeah, I don't expect the refund for a few more days at least, but I find it pretty funny that it takes them two weeks to get new bags to their excited customers, and less than a day to get it back to themselves.
> 
> Not sure ILD is any better. I wanted to exchange a bag that I bought from them through Amazon, and they don't do exchanges. Okay, fine. Now I went to print the return label they sent me - and sure there's a label with their address and an RMA, but I choose the carrier and pay for it myself.
> 
> Not the end of the world, of course. However, I do the majority of my shopping online and I can't remember the last time a company didn't offer the convenience of a pre-paid label already tied to a particular carrier. I don't expect free return shipping (I know the fee is deducted from the refund except with a few super-awesome companies), but I appreciate it when they make it simple. Slap on a label and drop it off! And the fee deducted is often much less than it would be if I were to pay for it, because they get a deal for giving UPS or USPS so much business. Such a simple thing, yet it can make the difference in repeat customers.



That's an annoying thing about Dooney.com and ILD.   Paying close to $20 return shipping on a bag that you just looked at for a few minutes is hard to take.    I love the companies with easy/free shipping, too.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

I'm so sorry to hear about the bad experiences some of you have had!  Mine was just the opposite!  I ordered two Newport Logan's that were on sale on a Friday or Saturday, and had them by the following Tuesday or Wednesday!!!  I was shocked it was so fast!!  I loved the bags so much, that I used a recent coupon I received and purchased another which is half off the regular price now!  It's due to arrive by Friday or Saturday already!!!  So, I've been very lucky with my deliveries, they're very fast!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the bad experiences some of you have had!  Mine was just the opposite!  I ordered two Newport Logan's that were on sale on a Friday or Saturday, and had them by the following Tuesday or Wednesday!!!  I was shocked it was so fast!!  I loved the bags so much, that I used a recent coupon I received and purchased another which is half off the regular price now!  It's due to arrive by Friday or Saturday already!!!  So, I've been very lucky with my deliveries, they're very fast!!!



Interesting.   Which state do you live in?    And congrats on the Logans; I love that bag.


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

MiaBorsa said:


> Interesting.   Which state do you live in?    And congrats on the Logans; I love that bag.


I love it too!!  I can fit so much in it, and it's great for travel!  The soft, pliable leather makes it light-weight, and my Kindle and a bottle of water easily fit in with no trouble!  

I live in California, and I think they may have a distribution center in my state; so that may help.  It sure has made my delivery nice!  I have the bag in the lighter blue (which is gorgeous), brown, and just got the black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I love it too!!  I can fit so much in it, and it's great for travel!  The soft, pliable leather makes it light-weight, and my Kindle and a bottle of water easily fit in with no trouble!
> 
> I live in California, and I think they may have a distribution center in my state; so that may help.  It sure has made my delivery nice!  I have the bag in the lighter blue (which is gorgeous), brown, and just got the black.



Oooh, your bags sound beautiful.    

And yes, they do have a warehouse distribution center in CA and one in CT.   Unfortunately for me, I'm in Texas so shipping takes FOR-EV-ER.


----------



## MrsKC

Wow, tried to purchase a City Flynn from the ILD sale. The program would not accept my card. All the while I have a pending charge.  I call ILD and try to place a phone order, she tries twice and she gets the same error message.  Now I have THREE pending charges for $231. I call Citi card,  she says Citi card approved all my purchases but the merchant,  ILD, rejected my card.
So...while I will not be charged,  whatever is the issue with their system will not let the sale go through. 
This is a bag that has been on my list for a long time,  I have been waiting on a good price--I think this makes it 42%off......but it isn't going to happen. 
Way too go Dooney. ...&#128078;


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Wow, tried to purchase a City Flynn from the ILD sale. The program would not accept my card. All the while I have a pending charge.  I call ILD and try to place a phone order, she tries twice and she gets the same error message.  Now I have THREE pending charges for $231. I call Citi card,  she says Citi card approved all my purchases but the merchant,  ILD, rejected my card.
> So...while I will not be charged,  whatever is the issue with their system will not let the sale go through.
> This is a bag that has been on my list for a long time,  I have been waiting on a good price--I think this makes it 42%off......but it isn't going to happen.
> Way too go Dooney. ...&#55357;&#56398;



Well, that blows.   Sorry KC.   I had the croco Barlow in my cart but I abandoned it.   Those are good buys, though.   I use Paypal most of the time for ILD purchases.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that blows.   Sorry KC.   I had the croco Barlow in my cart but I abandoned it.   Those are good buys, though.   I use Paypal most of the time for ILD purchases.



I know....update....I went back in and ran it through my paypal acct--which is the same card. Go figure!! If it wasn't such a deal and one I have been wanting I would not have done it.
Guess I need to retract my latest "bag content" post, nah, all my Dooney sisters understand.

Now, about the croco--is it bc you just got that new Coach croco?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I ordered the Dawson in burnt orange.  I couldn't get it to link to paypal but it accepted my credit card.  Go figure.  I was very tempted by the crocos too.... but I have lots of crocos and I'm obsessed with the City smooth leather for now.

 


 I used my City Flynn in oyster today.  It's a large bag,  but it was easy to carry and easy to access my stuff when I needed anything.  *Hope you love your Flynn,  * *MrsKC.*


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I ordered the Dawson in burnt orange.  I couldn't get it to link to paypal but it accepted my credit card.  Go figure.  I was very tempted by the crocos too.... but I have lots of crocos and I'm obsessed with the City smooth leather for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my City Flynn in oyster today.  It's a large bag,  but it was easy to carry and easy to access my stuff when I needed anything.  *Hope you love your Flynn,  * *MrsKC.*



Thank you! ! Your review of the City leather is one of the reasons I ordered it. I knew if you loved that leather it has to be fabulous! !

The burnt orange is gorgeous !


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I know....update....I went back in and ran it through my paypal acct--which is the same card. Go figure!! If it wasn't such a deal and one I have been wanting I would not have done it.
> Guess I need to retract my latest "bag content" post, nah, all my Dooney sisters understand.
> 
> *Now, about the croco--is it bc you just got that new Coach croco?*



Actually, I have my eye on a Brighton bag right now and I'm thinking the Dooney was more of an impulse purchase because of the sale price.       I'm such a sucker for a sale!


----------



## Caledonia

Update on the Invicta mystery. Received a mailing label from Dooney, returned. Got a call a few days  later from the rep. saying watch had arrived, reiterated she'd  mailed a complimentary item for my trouble. She said they were thinking that the watch  might have originated from an Amazon mixup. Anyway, this little lovely  arrived today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Cal:*  glad you got a little something for helping them with the mystery.


----------



## southernbelle82

Caledonia said:


> Update on the Invicta mystery. Received a mailing label from Dooney, returned. Got a call a few days  later from the rep. saying watch had arrived, reiterated she'd  mailed a complimentary item for my trouble. She said they were thinking that the watch  might have originated from an Amazon mixup. Anyway, this little lovely  arrived today.




What a nice little happy! Enjoy!!!


----------



## jeep317

Has anyone had a hard time logging into their ilovedooney account?  It keeps telling me my password is wrong (which is saved on my imac so it isn't wrong) and never sends me the reset password link in an email.  I've sent them a message but I know it takes forever for them to respond.

I have a Olivia Satchel with peeling "paint" (?) on the trim that I need warranty service on.  It is the most bizarre thing, it literally looks like the brown tmoro piping was painted on!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

They updated their system a little while ago and I had to set up a new account.  It wouldn't recognize the old one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> They updated their system a little while ago and I had to set up a new account.  It wouldn't recognize the old one.



Me too! I thought it was just me.


----------



## jeep317

Then they replied with "we don't have you as a customer". Um well I've made 5 purchases in the past year so how is it that you've charged my card if I'm not a customer? Wth?


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> Then they replied with "we don't have you as a customer". Um well I've made 5 purchases in the past year so how is it that you've charged my card if I'm not a customer? Wth?


So annoying.   They should know they "upgraded" their website and to look back on old records.   Dumbwads.   Do you happen to have any paperwork showing order numbers?   You will still have to sign up again on their "new and improved"   website; we all had to.   (And our account history disappeared... plus now they charge sales tax.  Ugh)


----------



## MiaBorsa

I notice complaints about the outstanding LACK of customer service during the latest 12 DoD.      So they just rock on.


----------



## Lovely.Purse

I ordered an Elisa bag from dooney.com during their 12*+ *DoD and was starting to worry that there would be issues since the bag/color combo almost immediately disappeared from their website. Ordered yesterday, 12/14, and the bag was actually packaged and sent off to UPS today! I'm keeping my fingers crossed until I see UPS actually mark the package as i_n transit_, but I have hope!


----------



## momjules

I'm wishing you a good delivery!


----------



## Lovely.Purse

momjules said:


> I'm wishing you a good delivery!



And it's on its way to me! Here's hoping that the purse is everything I hope it is.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm hearing some negatives too. However I ordered on Monday and got my package in Thursday. I was shocked! It makes so cute too. I love it!


----------



## iluvintage1

I am reviving this thread prior to the holiday shopping season to post of my somewhat negative experience with dooney.com. FWIW This was my first order there.

In October, I ordered two small bags when they had the 20% off sale. One bag shipped fairly quickly, and the other said "ready" by about 3 days after I placed the order. The first bag arrived about the 8th or 9th day after I placed the order. By mid that week the other bag status changed to "backordered" and the quantity said cancelled- 0. Since the sale was still going on, I ordered a different color on another credit card in a separate order. That bag also arrived within about 8 days. After reading this thread regarding cancelled merchandise, I was wondering if they would just send out the other bag at some point. I really didn't want it, but I also did not have hours to spend trying to make sure it was cancelled. (Also it seemed based on other people's posts that they might just revive cancelled orders.)

A week or so later, I logged back in and checked the order status, and now it showed that the previously cancelled order had a status of shipped -BUT- the tracking number was that of the original bag send weeks before (and which only contained one bag.) Now I was getting upset. 
I thought what kind of fraud is this. I kept checking my cc, but I did not get a charge.  A few days or a week later, I see that I have a temporary authorization on my cc. I then log into dooney.com and I see that the status has reverted to "backordered" and quantity 0 - canceled. The charge has not yet made it to posted charges, it is still on temporary authorization.  I am waiting to see if the charge drops off of temporary or not. Usually it takes about a week if things don't go to posted charges. 

I don't think that they will have the bag in again, as I think the color may have been discontinued. 

The packing slips from the items that I received do say that they will never charge you unless the item ships (I believe this means post the charge- as many companies put a temporary auth on your card and adjust it to post only for items shipped as standard practice.) I don't think this is yet cause for complaint to my cc company. However, I am mystified as to what possibly could be going on - especially the change from cancelled to shipped (when it was not shipped, and after the original package was received), and then to cancelled but with a temporary charge posted.

I prefer ordering from a company that has better inventory control and will not say that an item is available if it is sold out or otherwise not available for prompt shipping.


----------



## iluvintage1

They did it again. I thought it was resolved when the november temporary charge disappeared. A temp. auth is now back. The order status is till backordered/cancelled. 

I am beginning to think I may need to change my cc # to get rid of this.


----------



## MrsKC

iluvintage1 said:


> They did it again. I thought it was resolved when the november temporary charge disappeared. A temp. auth is now back. The order status is till backordered/cancelled.
> 
> I am beginning to think I may need to change my cc # to get rid of this.


Oh my gosh, that’s awful!!


----------



## iluvintage1

Today's update: I got a notification from UPS that a package is coming from Dooney. I guess they sent out the backordered/cancelled purse. The website updated to shipped.
I guess I will keep the purse. I may try to return it to the outlet if I get there next week, but from my internet searches, I guess this is generally not done. I won't send it back as I don't want to pay return postage, and it is not worth the aggravation to refuse the unopened package and hope that I get credited eventually.

I did do some research regarding situations such as this, and per the FCC, an online order should ship within 30 days if you charged it to your credit card (with some exceptions). This was clearly NOT the case here. The seller is supposed to get approval of the delay (never happened.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

iluvintage1 said:


> Today's update: I got a notification from UPS that a package is coming from Dooney. I guess they sent out the backordered/cancelled purse. The website updated to shipped.
> I guess I will keep the purse. I may try to return it to the outlet if I get there next week, but from my internet searches, I guess this is generally not done. I won't send it back as I don't want to pay return postage, and it is not worth the aggravation to refuse the unopened package and hope that I get credited eventually.
> 
> I did do some research regarding situations such as this, and per the FCC, an online order should ship within 30 days if you charged it to your credit card (with some exceptions). This was clearly NOT the case here. The seller is supposed to get approval of the delay (never happened.)



Just for your information,   Dooney now has a prepaid online return label you can print out from their web site..
Just like I Love Dooney has the same thing. .   I didn't know this and it's not mentioned on the packing slip that comes with the handbag.  
If you use this prepaid return label,  I think they deduct $7.50 for return postage,  unless the handbag is returned because of a defect.  

I know returns to Dooney.com are a hassle and I don't know if you would be able to convince them to refund your $7.50 return shipping.   But, in my experience,  $7.50 is less than what it would cost to ship it on your own.


----------



## handbags4me

It seems that as soon as Black Friday hits, Dooney customer service takes a nose dive.  I am currently waiting for a refund on 2 bags that were received back and processed by Dooney on 11/10/17.  I hate waiting on hold on phone so I emailed.  No response yet after 3 emails.  Ugh!!!


----------



## fashionista1984

How long does it normally take to get someone on Dooney.com phone? I have been calling for days and emailing as well. No response. Also, the phone will sometimes say I can’t conenct because too many callers so try later. Then if I get through, it’s on hold forever, like over an hour and I give up.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

The longest I have been on hold was 40 minutes.  I usually have to wait until I have a day off of work to call because my lunch break is only 30 minutes.  I have been trying to figure out the best time of day to call but I don’t know.  Emailing is a lost cause.  I have NEVER received an answer via email.  

All I can say is...good luck.


----------



## Dooneysta

LifeIsDucky said:


> The longest I have been on hold was 40 minutes.  I usually have to wait until I have a day off of work to call because my lunch break is only 30 minutes.  I have been trying to figure out the best time of day to call but I don’t know.  Emailing is a lost cause.  I have NEVER received an answer via email.
> 
> All I can say is...good luck.





LifeIsDucky said:


> The longest I have been on hold was 40 minutes.  I usually have to wait until I have a day off of work to call because my lunch break is only 30 minutes.  I have been trying to figure out the best time of day to call but I don’t know.  Emailing is a lost cause.  I have NEVER received an answer via email.
> 
> All I can say is...good luck.



Holy cow...I’ve never waited more than seven or eight minutes BUT I call during the ‘workday’ hours on weekdays to avoid this.
Maybe initiate a chat instead, I’ve also had success that way (checking on backorder status and asking for a dustbag for a leather bag that came without one). Of course, I think the chat hours also roughly correspond to working hours, but it might be easier to get away with at work.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hi everyone.   Just popping in to report on the ongoing PATHETIC "customer service" I've experienced at Dooney.com.    On July 8 I bought a bag using Dooney Pay and I received the bag within a week.   Yesterday I got a THREATENING email from Dooney that there was "an issue with my payment method" and that I was going to be turned over to a collection agency if I didn't respond.   Um, excuse me???

So today I called, only to be told that the *"authorization had timed out on my credit card" *and they weren't able to charge it.   So *they* allowed the 3 or 4 day AUTHORIZATION to expire???   The problem was not MY FAULT, but they want to threaten ME?   I told the agent in no uncertain terms that "_perhaps Dooney should NOT ship merchandise until payment is procured._"    What an idiotic way to handle business.  

Let me be clear... there was NO PROBLEM with my credit card; Dooney simply did not follow through with completing the transaction before the authorization dropped off.    I told the agent that Dooney has the WORST customer service of ANY major retailer, and I do not appreciate the threatening tone of their canned emails, AT ALL.   

I gave her my credit card information, WHICH I HATE TO DO OVER THE PHONE, and told her to charge the entire amount.   Even though they HAVE my card info stored on their pathetic website, they could not process the payment... is that unbelievable???   (I will be removing that card info as soon as this transaction clears and I am DONE with them.)  

I don't want anything further to do with "Dooney Pay."    Right now I am still sizzling and don't plan to ever buy another item from Dooney and Bourke, unless it is from a department store (and even then, maybe not.)   

Many of you know that I have been a Dooney customer since the 1980s, and like many of you I have a great deal more handbags than anyone could possibly use in 10 lifetimes.   I'm disgusted that Dooney & Bourke continues to botch their business and infuriate good customers.   

Oh... and shame on me... that is the SECOND time this has happened to me this year.   The first time was back in March and I "assumed" it was a *fluke*.   Yeah...no.   Not a fluke; just pathetic retail policy by a major company.   I can assure you that it will not happen again, though.


----------



## Lilybarb

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone.   Just popping in to report on the ongoing PATHETIC "customer service" I've experienced at Dooney.com.    On July 8 I bought a bag using Dooney Pay and I received the bag within a week.   Yesterday I got a THREATENING email from Dooney that there was "an issue with my payment method" and that I was going to be turned over to a collection agency if I didn't respond.   Um, excuse me???
> 
> So today I called, only to be told that the *"authorization had timed out on my credit card" *and they weren't able to charge it.   So *they* allowed the 3 or 4 day AUTHORIZATION to expire???   The problem was not MY FAULT, but they want to threaten ME?   I told the agent in no uncertain terms that "_perhaps Dooney should NOT ship merchandise until payment is procured._"    What an idiotic way to handle business.
> 
> Let me be clear... there was NO PROBLEM with my credit card; Dooney simply did not follow through with completing the transaction before the authorization dropped off.    I told the agent that Dooney has the WORST customer service of ANY major retailer, and I do not appreciate the threatening tone of their canned emails, AT ALL.
> 
> I gave her my credit card information, WHICH I HATE TO DO OVER THE PHONE, and told her to charge the entire amount.   Even though they HAVE my card info stored on their pathetic website, they could not process the payment... is that unbelievable???   (I will be removing that card info as soon as this transaction clears and I am DONE with them.)
> 
> I don't want anything further to do with "Dooney Pay."    Right now I am still sizzling and don't plan to ever buy another item from Dooney and Bourke, unless it is from a department store (and even then, maybe not.)
> 
> Many of you know that I have been a Dooney customer since the 1980s, and like many of you I have a great deal more handbags than anyone could possibly use in 10 lifetimes.   I'm disgusted that Dooney & Bourke continues to botch their business and infuriate good customers.
> 
> Oh... and shame on me... that is the SECOND time this has happened to me this year.   The first time was back in March and I "assumed" it was a *fluke*.   Yeah...no.   Not a fluke; just pathetic retail policy by a major company.   I can assure you that it will not happen again, though.


Empathizing totally....only in my case it was with ILD (which is still D&B dba)...see Floretine bag thread.  I have since received the botched amount via cc dispute. Have also scratched my mad spot & placed a small order. I am weak - BUT I am with you regarding procuring our leather from other retailers. Good sales on their bags are numerous from others with better cs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lilybarb said:


> Empathizing totally....only in my case it was with ILD (which is still D&B dba)...see Floretine bag thread.  I have since received the botched amount via cc dispute. Have also scratched my mad spot & placed a small order. I am weak - BUT I am with you regarding procuring our leather from other retailers. Good sales on their bags are numerous from others with better cs.


You might have noticed that I started this thread over three years ago, so obviously Dooney isn't interested in making any improvements.       I have much better success with ILD for the most part.


----------



## Lilybarb

MiaBorsa said:


> You might have noticed that I started this thread over three years ago, so obviously Dooney isn't interested in making any improvements.       I have much better success with ILD for the most part.


 True. 
Glad your luck w/ILD runs good. May it forever stay that way. 
I've had a shabby time with both.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yeah, I was going to mention you started this post. Their quality just isn’t worth this aggravation!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, I was going to mention you started this post. Their quality just isn’t worth this aggravation!!


I think the quality is great; it's their customer service that sucks!!


----------



## Lilybarb

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the quality is great; it's their customer service that sucks!!


Indeed.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Everyone, I think you should check your checking and credit card accounts for Dooney shenanigans. Unfortunately I just received a notification from my bank that my checkcard and credit card have each been charged, today, for amounts of purchases I made early/mid July 2019 during the sales which were ALREADY deducted at the time from checking acocunt (for the purchases for which I used my debit card) and which I already paid off (when I used my credit card).

I can't believe that merely buying from Dooney.com at THEIR behest during a sale they advertised is enough to trigger this financial terror.

I don't understand how this can happen for purchases I didn't make using DooneyPay! Can a merchant just indefinitely charge your debit or credit 3 or 4 weeks later without a customer triggering a sale?

Please, all, let me know as soon as you can if the same thing has happened to you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't know what is going on at Dooney.com.   I noticed a few days ago that my bank card had declined a charge from Dooney, which I thought was weird because I hadn't ordered anything.   I looked at my account on Dooney.com and didn't find any order or any previous sale in the amount, so I just let it go since my bank refused the charge.   I agree that anyone who has ordered from Dooney.com should keep a close eye on charges to their cards.   I want to remove my card info from their stupid website but for some reason it won't let me.


----------



## Lilybarb

Thanks Ladies, for the heads up!
Dooney.com's accounting is all over the place. I ordered a flo twist bag that I sent back immediately because imo the strap isn't near wide enough to support the size and weight of the bag. I never received a refund because THEY NEVER CHARGED ME for the bag.  That is the 2nd time in all my purchases from them that this has happened. I do not use Dooney Pay & have heard so many horror stories from those who do that I never would trust them to get a payment system correct.
I can just picture one lil old man with a pencil behind his ear, papers strewn everywhere, in a dusty backroom doing all the accounting on paper ledgers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have had that exact same thing happen, making a return on a bag that they had never charged me for.   Just how pathetic is that as a business model?   I never saw the charge for the bag and never saw the refund.   It boggles my mind that they ship ANYTHING without having verified payment for the item before it leaves their warehouse.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know what is going on at Dooney.com.   I noticed a few days ago that my bank card had declined a charge from Dooney, which I thought was weird because I hadn't ordered anything.   I looked at my account on Dooney.com and didn't find any order or any previous sale in the amount, so I just let it go since my bank refused the charge.   I agree that anyone who has ordered from Dooney.com should keep a close eye on charges to their cards.   I want to remove my card info from their stupid website but for some reason it won't let me.



Thank you for starting this thread a few years ago. A short while ago today I waited 33 minutes on phone hold to Dooney.com's so-called customer service line. I just couldn't wait any longer and hung up. I have things to do...like calling my bank again to discuss the fallout from Dooney's unprofessional and untrustworthy billing practices.

You said above you've been burned before in this same exact way but still eventually decided to purchase once more from Dooney.com. Sadly, the same is true of me. In late January/early February of, I believe, 2018, Dooney nailed me with repeat charges 3 to 4 weeks after they first charged my credit card and removed money from my bank account.

It was the same pattern: I saw the charges in my bank app at the time of of my placing the order and I paid off the credit card balance and mentally satisfied myself that my checking account balance was at a given level...only to have my cards recharged 3 to 4 weeks later, call the bank in alarm, and be told the original charges must have only been Pending for several days/a week or more before Dooney allowed them to drop off my accounts, apparently choosing not to pursue payment until a month later. 

This practice of charging cards immediately, allowing the Pending charge to linger (so the consumer naturally believes the money has been deducted from or charged to their debit or credit card account) but then choosing not to pursue payment until weeks or months later is so disrespectful to customers. Dooney should be ashamed of itself but of course isn't or else they wouldn't keep doing this to its customers!

I gave them another chance in 2019 after SWEARING in 2018 I would never buy from Dooney.com again. Enough time passed that the old wounds had closed and the sales tempted me back. I'm so mad at myself.



Lilybarb said:


> Thanks Ladies, for the heads up!
> Dooney.com's accounting is all over the place. I ordered a flo twist bag that I sent back immediately because imo the strap isn't near wide enough to support the size and weight of the bag. I never received a refund because THEY NEVER CHARGED ME for the bag.  That is the 2nd time in all my purchases from them that this has happened. I do not use Dooney Pay & have heard so many horror stories from those who do that I never would trust them to get a payment system correct.
> I can just picture one lil old man with a pencil behind his ear, papers strewn everywhere, in a dusty backroom doing all the accounting on paper ledgers.



Yes, I followed your own horror story! It seems many if not most of us have a Dooney customer service horror story, year after year, season after season...they just don't care about treating their customers with a modicum of respect! Audacious. 

Your fantasy Dooney accountant would be a hoot-- if this were a one-off for which they profusely apologized and compensated us with a hefty coupon I wouldn't be afraid to use because I'd trust their word this wouldn't happen again!


----------



## Lilybarb

@DaffodilDuck, dealing with Dooney is maddening isn't it.  True, after I get over my initial anger I go right back, knowing good and well that they are like Lily Tomlin playing the telephone operator - "We're the phone company - WE DON'T CARE!". Substitute Dooney for phone company....... 
Is Dooney completely held by Peter Dooney? I assume so. The sorry and disrespectful way the company goes about its daily business really says a lot about the man.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm sorry y'all have had bad experiences, too.   But I'm glad to know I'm not the only sucker to get pulled back in!!       At least it has taught me to keep a close eye on my credit card when I buy from Dooney.


----------



## Dooneysta

I suppose I will consider only buying Dooney secondhand or from TJ Maxx-type places. I don’t want any shenanigans.

Recently I noticed my own; I bought a bag over A YEAR AGO that was, I think, the first bag I had decided to try out DooneyPay on. I never really ‘checked up’ on it, which is a fault, but they just deducted the third payment like, two months ago. Fortunately I still have that card number, or I guess I’d be hearing from their collections for not randomly getting them their money fourteen months later.

I really am fond of Dooney bags, so it makes me extra salty that these issues are a thing. It’s a RIDICULOUS issue to have in modern times. Credit card shenanigans, honestly, Peter??!? I should think twice about giving my credit card number to a Chinese bootleg site, not Dooney and Frigging Bourke. I’m so sad.


----------



## Alto Junkie

Okay, so I looked up this thread while waiting ON HOLD for 30 minutes on the Dooney.com customer service phone line.  Today, out of the blue, a charge for almost $300.00 from Dooney.com appeared on my credit card. I didn’t order anything today. I tried to contact Dooney through the service@dooney.com email address. Twice I got an “undeliverable” message. So I called customer service.

It turns out that the charge was for a bag I bought back IN FEBRUARY. A “glitch in the system” prevented the charge from going through (the insinuation being that my card was declined. Uh, NO). It turns out it was a bag I wasn’t that crazy about and didn’t even use and which still has the wrapping on it. I said I thought it was outrageous that they didn’t give customers a heads up about this glitch and the fact that an unexpected, untimely charge might be hitting their credit cards. I said I was inclined to send the unused, wrapped handbag back for a refund. The customer service rep replied “oh you can’t because it’s beyond the 30 day deadline for returning a bag.” WHAT? It took THEM 6 months to charge me, and they’re going to penalize me for sending it back late too? No, you cannot make this stuff up.

I ended the call by saying that they 1. fix their email communication system, 2. send a letter to customers affected by DOONEY’S mistake and 3.put a message on their website about this problem. They won’t, of course, but as a longtime customers who spends a lot of money with them, I am furious!


----------



## Lilybarb

Not one to check my flippin' checking account on a daily basis, after this thread today I did and cannot friggin' believe it!  D&B JUST HIT MY ACCT FOR A BAG BOUGHT MAY 9TH.  MAY 9TH!  The doodle Suki cb.  Now I've got to back & look at my statements to ascertain if they double debited or never originally charged me. I cannot believe it!!! On second thought, yes I can....I wonder what my bank will say about this.


----------



## Alto Junkie

I get it—glitches happen. But they didn’t notice this for six months? And no advance warning to your customers? They’ve handled this in the worst way possible.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooney also hit me with another 8.03 ship charge but for what who knows since the charge for the Suki included the shipping.  I attempted to email - I don't call them or ILD anymore, everything in writing - & of course just like @Alto Junkie's experience my email bounced right back to me stating that your msg is undeliverable due to Dooney's security.  "Yes, here is our company contact - unusable,  but here it is".  Isn't that convenient.  I then went to Facebook messenger. That went through.  Arrrgh.......


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooneysta said:


> I suppose I will consider only buying Dooney secondhand or from TJ Maxx-type places. I don’t want any shenanigans.
> 
> Recently I noticed my own; I bought a bag over A YEAR AGO that was, I think, the first bag I had decided to try out DooneyPay on. I never really ‘checked up’ on it, which is a fault, but they just deducted the third payment like, two months ago. *Fortunately I still have that card number, or I guess I’d be hearing from their collections for not randomly getting them their money fourteen months later.*
> 
> I really am fond of Dooney bags, so it makes me extra salty that these issues are a thing. It’s a RIDICULOUS issue to have in modern times. Credit card shenanigans, honestly, Peter??!? I should think twice about giving my credit card number to a Chinese bootleg site, not Dooney and Frigging Bourke. I’m so sad.


Oh for Pete's sake.   This is just mind-boggling.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Alto Junkie said:


> Okay, so I looked up this thread while waiting ON HOLD for 30 minutes on the Dooney.com customer service phone line.  Today, out of the blue, a charge for almost $300.00 from Dooney.com appeared on my credit card. I didn’t order anything today. I tried to contact Dooney through the service@dooney.com email address. Twice I got an “undeliverable” message. So I called customer service.
> 
> It turns out that the charge was for a bag I bought back IN FEBRUARY. A “glitch in the system” prevented the charge from going through *(the insinuation being that my card was declined*. Uh, NO). It turns out it was a bag I wasn’t that crazy about and didn’t even use and which still has the wrapping on it. I said I thought it was outrageous that they didn’t give customers a heads up about this glitch and the fact that an unexpected, untimely charge might be hitting their credit cards. I said I was inclined to send the unused, wrapped handbag back for a refund. The customer service rep replied “oh you can’t because it’s beyond the 30 day deadline for returning a bag.” WHAT? It took THEM 6 months to charge me, and they’re going to penalize me for sending it back late too? No, you cannot make this stuff up.
> 
> I ended the call by saying that they 1. fix their email communication system, 2. send a letter to customers affected by DOONEY’S mistake and 3.put a message on their website about this problem. They won’t, of course, but as a longtime customers who spends a lot of money with them, I am furious!


 I have to say, when I called about the threatening "collections" email I got, they tried that "card declined" crap with me, too.   Unfortunately for them, I knew very well that my damn card was NOT declined...I get text notifications of ALL credit card activity.   Plus, if it had been, why would they *ship* me a $300 handbag?   (Not to mention that I don't carry a balance on that card so I knew very well there was not an issue with it.)   

Now I need to look closely at my Dooney purchases and try to match them up with my old credit card statements.   I wonder what they tried to charge me for last week when my CC notified me and declined the purchase?    Just how I want to spend my spare time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lilybarb said:


> Dooney also hit me with another 8.03 ship charge but for what who knows since the charge for the Suki included the shipping.  I attempted to email - I don't call them or ILD anymore, everything in writing - & of course just like @Alto Junkie's experience my email bounced right back to me stating that your msg is undeliverable due to Dooney's security.  "Yes, here is our company contact - unusable,  but here it is".  Isn't that convenient.  I then went to Facebook messenger. That went through.  Arrrgh.......


That is so weird; I have never even heard of an $8.03 shipping charge...???   I've had the $7.50 deducted from a refund but they never taxed it or whatever that extra is.


----------



## Lilybarb

MiaBorsa said:


> That is so weird; I have never even heard of an $8.03 shipping charge...???   I've had the $7.50 deducted from a refund but they never taxed it or whatever that extra is.


Unfortunately the state of GA allows tax on shipping, so this is indeed what this is. But on what bag is the million dollar question. I did send a kisslock flo pouch back recently (defective, it would not close completely) and they received it the first part of last week but I am yet to see a refund on that. I went by my bank this morning and they advised me to get a new debit card since I cannot delete my card info off their website...so as soon as that refund hits, that is exactly what I'll do.  The clerk was shocked that D&B would have such shady practices as charging for purchases 3 months late, shocked their sales didn't suffer for it.  Well, sales may not decline but their reputation certainly has.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

This is all so amazing,  and not in a good way.
Another thing to remember when I am temped to buy more handbags I don't need.

On a separate note.... some states charge tax on shipping.... NY does.
So,  $8.03 could be $7.50 +  7% tax.   (Of course,  it could be some glitch or something
else too.  If it's free shipping,  there is no tax.   But,  if the 7.50 is a return shipping fee,
then there might be tax.)  When they make it too complicated,  I stop shopping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just tried again, UNSUCCESSFULLY, to remove my card info from the Dooney website.   I think I'm going to contact my card company and have that card canceled and get a new one.   There is more than one way to play this game.


----------



## Alto Junkie

Now you’ve all got me thinking I should remove all my info from Dooney websites.

As a Connecticut resident, I’m shocked that they’re getting away with this. The attorney general’s office is known to be pretty tough on this kind of B.S.

I’m wondering if it would be worth warning other Dooneyistas on Facebook, YouTube, etc, as this seems to be happening a lot lately? Frankly, the last straws for me were the “undeliverable” emails to service@dooney.com, the 30 minute hold time, the customer service rep with no explanation other than a “glitch in the system” occurred, the suggestion that MY card was declined, and the lack of any communication to loyal customers.


----------



## Lilybarb

Alto Junkie said:


> Now you’ve all got me thinking I should remove all my info from Dooney websites.
> 
> As a Connecticut resident, I’m shocked that they’re getting away with this. The attorney general’s office is known to be pretty tough on this kind of B.S.
> 
> *I’m wondering if it would be worth warning other Dooneyistas on Facebook, YouTube, etc, as this seems to be happening a lot lately? *Frankly, the last straws for me were the “undeliverable” emails to service@dooney.com, the 30 minute hold time, the customer service rep with no explanation other than a “glitch in the system” occurred, the suggestion that MY card was declined, and the lack of any communication to loyal customers.


RE: Posting on Facebook & other Dooney sites - Yes yes & yes. Dooney will also see it on its Facebook page. As you may already know, every once in awhile someone with a gripe will post it on their Dooney's facebook and Dooney will respond, so it's obvious they have someone monitoring the comments.  Good to warn others, good to show Dooney we're on to them & damned tired of the needless crap.


----------



## Dooneysta

I mean, I certainly will think longer before buying from Dooney.com. I don’t think I should have to go over my statements like a drug-sniffing dog to make sure a reputable name brand isn’t mugging me. I’ll continue my current course; eBay and TJ Maxx-type stores, with a smattering of ilovedooney.

Heck, the only bag I’m lemming right now is the Lily bucket Saints logo Flo bag, BUT the old one; they redid it and I far prefer the old edition. Can’t get it on the main site then anyway. Your loss, Peter; not that you seem to care.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

I didn't think my story could be topped--oh, how wrong I was. Alto Junkie, Mia Borsa and Lilybarb, your latest stories are simply shocking. I went out to dinner a few hours ago and my digestion is seriously off kilter as I read your stories. It's anxiety and shock, not the food! 

Disabling the customer service email address is deplorable. And add to it that we all had 30+ minute phone wait times and it adds up to something incredibly unsavory and almost unbelievable: a major U.S.-centric company is actively trying to stonewall its customers following major billing missteps the company knows full well will bring on a deluge of customer complaints.

They are blocking our attempts to reach them because they know they are in the wrong.

I am stunned at this disgraceful behavior.

I who have defended Dooney far and wide.

I who have spent thousands of dollars each year on their two sites.

I want to know whether someone should make Dooney read our recent entries in this thread or yes, publicize it on Facebook.

I demand answers and apologies from this company.

I am disgusted.


----------



## Lilybarb

DaffodilDuck said:


> I didn't think my story could be topped--oh, how wrong I was. Alto Junkie, Mia Borsa and Lilybarb, your latest stories are simply shocking. I went out to dinner a few hours ago and my digestion is seriously off kilter as I read your stories. It's anxiety and shock, not the food!
> 
> Disabling the customer service email address is deplorable. And add to it that we all had 30+ minute phone wait times and it adds up to something incredibly unsavory and almost unbelievable: a major U.S.-centric company is actively trying to stonewall its customers following major billing missteps the company knows full well will bring on a deluge of customer complaints.
> 
> They are blocking our attempts to reach them because they know they are in the wrong.
> 
> I am stunned at this disgraceful behavior.
> 
> I who have defended Dooney far and wide.
> 
> I who have spent thousands of dollars each year on their two sites.
> 
> I want to know whether someone should make Dooney read our recent entries in this thread or yes, publicize it on Facebook.
> 
> I demand answers and apologies from this company.
> 
> I am disgusted.


Right there with you.


----------



## DBLover318

Lilybarb said:


> Right there with you.


My God this is disturbing to read - especially from a reputable and long-standing company.
I've tried as well to delete a credit card from my account (expired) and the system would not let me. Then I tried to find out where I could delete my account completely and was unable to. Why are you not allowed to delete your account? Did I completely miss something on the website? Do I need to contact their deplorable customer service?


----------



## MiaBorsa

DBLover318 said:


> My God this is disturbing to read - especially from a reputable and long-standing company.
> I've tried as well to delete a credit card from my account (expired) and the system would not let me. Then I tried to find out where I could delete my account completely and was unable to. Why are you not allowed to delete your account? Did I completely miss something on the website? *Do I need to contact their deplorable customer service?*


Good luck with that.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Good luck with that.


Very disturbing stories.   Please alert your credit card company if you are having issues.   And,  take the time to send a certified letter to Dooney (or ILD),  which you can track (and print to show delivery) , documenting the your billing issue.
Focus your letter on the billing issue and what you want them to do to resolve it.  
You will probably only get someone's attention of the first 2 paragraphs of your letter..... make sure that counts.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lilybarb

Corp address:
1 Regent Street, Norwalk, Connecticut, U.S. 06855
H. Peter Dooney and Frederic Bourke

@lavenderjunkie - and all who have been played for fools (including me), I thought I'd post the address for convenience.  LJ, very good suggestion! Wish I had seen it prior to my Mad Moment this morning. Since I could not contact DB thru email & there has been zero response after submitting my issues thru their Facebook Messenger last Friday (it states they will respond within 48 hrs) I broke down & called Dooney. The cs rep Liz offered an apology for the 169.06 debit from my account 3 months after the purchase & sd she would forward that to accounting to "find out what's going on". I told her this has happened to many dedicated customers recently and that we are HOT! Told her that according to their own website that they state that payment will be made AT TIME OF SHIPMENT, not months later. She just apologized - however she did NOT apologize when it was pointed out to her that we who want to delete our saved financial info on their website find that we cannot. "No you can't do that. It's kept there so if you want to order another item." Quoted.  I told her all this playing with customers money and misuse of our financial info was just this side of illegal & I would really like to know what our Attorney General has to say about it.  I got silence.
Now, the other 8.03 charge on my acct was for the bag that they never charged me for, first of July.  Darn glad I sent it back.
I had a Cameron bag - 358+ - on backorder. I told her to cancel that and I wanted to be able to SEE THAT DONE as I shall print it out. When she asked Why I wanted to cancel it, I said you must be kidding.  She stated "no problem & have a wonderful day".
Now I've got to stop & get away from this mess otherwise every time I look at any of my Dooneys I will think of how abused I feel rather than enjoying my bags, & I don't want that to happen.  I will not even be looking at Dooney.com or ILD for certain.
My last action will be getting a new debit card as soon as a few debits clear.
What a stupid needless mess, Dooney.


----------



## Alto Junkie

I just went in and tried to delete my credit card info. No dice. Tried to use live chat. Was told “no representatives are available at this time.” 

Well, how convenient!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Alto Junkie said:


> I just went in and tried to delete my credit card info. No dice. Tried to use live chat. Was told “no representatives are available at this time.”
> 
> Well, how convenient!


This is not a good situation.  We should all be concerned.


----------



## Lilybarb

Alto Junkie said:


> I just went in and tried to delete my credit card info. No dice. Tried to use live chat. Was told “no representatives are available at this time.”
> 
> Well, how convenient!


Send them a msg via Facebook messenger and you'll be 0 for 3.  Virtually no way to contact them _in print.  When it isn't on paper there's no proof. _
Or....is a matter of Spend your money here but Don't bother us. 
Either way, no good, no way.


----------



## DBLover318

I find it very disturbing that you aren't even able to delete your account. What kind of company is this?
This is pathetic as I have been a loyal customer (like most of us have) for a long time and this is how they treat us. 



Lilybarb said:


> Send them a msg via Facebook messenger and you'll be 0 for 3.  Virtually no way to contact them _in print.  When it isn't on paper there's no proof. _
> Or....is a matter of Spend your money here but Don't bother us.
> Either way, no good, no way.


----------



## DBLover318

I just emailed service@dooney.com early this morning and a Christy assisted me in closing my account. 
Frankly I was surprised I received a response so quickly to my request considering others were having issues.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't know why Dooney.com doesn't have Paypal as an option since ILD does.   I feel much better when I can use Paypal for online transactions.


----------



## DBLover318

Yes, that is very strange. I've placed many orders with ILD using PayPal and was surprised Dooney.com doesn't offer it. What's the reason, Dooney? It's bad enough when you can't delete credit cards from your account (especially when the cards clearly have an expired date listed).


----------



## Lilybarb

Well here we go......D&B just sucked out $500 out of my checking   for 2 bags, one purchased mid May, another purchased mid July.  
Ya'll please do not do as I did which was look back through my account for D&B debits only.  Look at what you purchased for the past year & find where the amount was actually debited. 
I swear.....I don't think I can stand to carry a dang Dooney right now.


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> Well here we go......D&B just sucked out $500 out of my checking   for 2 bags, one purchased mid May, another purchased mid July.
> Ya'll please do not do as I did which was look back through my account for D&B debits only.  Look at what you purchased for the past year & find where the amount was actually debited.
> I swear.....I don't think I can stand to carry a dang Dooney right now.


Oh my goodness, I have been following this tread and they are out of control! My last purchase with them was last year at Christmas (I think....) anyway, my credit card number has changed and they don’t have the new one. I think ya’ll need to cancel your current cards and get new ones.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lilybarb said:


> Well here we go......D&B just sucked out $500 out of my checking   for 2 bags, one purchased mid May, another purchased mid July.
> Ya'll please do not do as I did which was look back through my account for D&B debits only.  Look at what you purchased for the past year & find where the amount was actually debited.
> I swear.....I don't think I can stand to carry a dang Dooney right now.


Oh for heaven's sake, how annoying.   You know, I was wondering if they might try to charge us for those bags that were bought/returned and never charged/credited to our cards??   What proof do we have about those transactions?   Just UGH.

I didn't cancel my credit card but I think I'm going to do that tomorrow.   I don't know what recourse we have.


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, I have been following this tread and they are out of control! My last purchase with them was last year at Christmas (I think....) anyway, my credit card number has changed and they don’t have the new one. I think ya’ll need to cancel your current cards and get new ones.....


Agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Lilybarb

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh for heaven's sake, how annoying.   You know,* I was wondering if they might try to charge us for those bags that were bought/returned and never charged/credited to our cards??   What proof do we have about those transactions?   Jus*t UGH.
> 
> I didn't cancel my credit card but I think I'm going to do that tomorrow.   I don't know what recourse we have.


Isn't that a scary thought.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Isn't that a scary thought.


You have all made me much more cautious,  and I'm watching my credit card charges carefully.  I recently ordered several items from Dooney.com.  There was a pending charge for the entire amount as soon as the order was confirmed.  

The order was shipped from 2 different warehouses,  and for each package my credit card was charged only for the items in that box.
The 2 charges added up to the original total.  The pending (original amount) dropped off the credit care, and the 2 subsequent charges have stayed in my account.  

I was a little concerned when I saw what looked like more than one charge for the same order.... but it looks like it's ok.   Companies often put a pending charge on a credit card to verify that your card is good for that total amount.  But if they don't confirm that amount within a certain time period,  the credit card company drops it off.  So,  it seems like Dooney got it right,  this time.   Of course,  I'll watch the actual bill and make sure it's right.... now and in the future.  Fingers crossed.

So far I've gotten my magenta zip zip and the steel grey Sellaria zip card case.  Both are keepers.     This is my first Sellaria leather item.  I've been drawn to the look and thought a card case was a good way to check it out..   The Sellaria leather is beatufiul.  We will see how it holds up with use.  The steel grey is a very rich saturated grey.  It's a little darker than I imagined,  but it's a very nice color grey.  And the satin finish on the leather gives it a glow.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

I need professional help. Truly. I bought something from Dooney.com because it was the only place to get that color in that style. I used my credit card, not debit, and paid in full rather than risk their famous Dooneypay shenanigans but I of course am still just as vulnerable to their other double-charging offenses with which they've assaulted several times.

Last week I went to Nordstrom Rack and was looking at all the similarly priced designers side by side with the Dooneys they had in-store. There was no comparison. Dooney quality continues to come up trumps.

I know that subconsciously affected my choice to place a purchase this week from the black hole of customer service hell, Dooney.com. 

There must be something wrong with a person who keeps getting burned and goes back to using the same stove.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DaffodilDuck said:


> I need professional help. Truly. I bought something from Dooney.com because it was the only place to get that color in that style. I used my credit card, not debit, and paid in full rather than risk their famous Dooneypay shenanigans but I of course am still just as vulnerable to their other double-charging offenses with which they've assaulted several times.
> 
> Last week I went to Nordstrom Rack and was looking at all the similarly priced designers side by side with the Dooneys they had in-store. There was no comparison. Dooney quality continues to come up trumps.
> 
> I know that subconsciously affected my choice to place a purchase this week from the black hole of customer service hell, Dooney.com.
> 
> There must be something wrong with a person who keeps getting burned and goes back to using the same stove.



DD:  I hope your new Dooney arrives quickly and is just wonderful.  And there are no 'issues' with billing, etc.

I've bought a lot from Dooney and ILD online.  In my experience,  if you use a credit card and pay in full,  things usually go smoothly.  Even standard returns, using their online forms,  are handled without problem...as long as you recognize you will have to eat the cost of the return shipping.

I think the problems arise when things go outside the simple path.  Somehow debit cards, dooney pay, out of stock situations, etc. seem to foul thing up.  Of course,  that should not happen.   But it does.

As for our continuing to buy from Dooney and ILD,  despite the problems that are often reported..... for me.... it's the quality of the handbags,  the sale pricing, and the colors/styles that get me every time.  I try to keep the transactions as simple as possible.... to avoid issues.   And unless I have to bundle items to get a bigger discount,  I usually try to put only one item in each order.  Multiple items often ship separately and it makes tracking harder for me.  And more likely problems and missing items to try to resolve.

Fingers crossed for you.   What did you order?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, here we go again.   I was just sitting here and got an alert on my cellphone of a transaction "declined" from Dooney & Bourke.   It makes me wonder what on earth triggers a "decline" and what is happening that my credit card company believes is shady.  I am beyond annoyed and haven't bought anything from Dooney in months.   Of course it's too late to call them but I'm getting steamed by this crap.   Just an FYI to remain vigilant if you have EVER bought anything from Dooney & Bourke's website.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, here we go again.   I was just sitting here and got an alert on my cellphone of a transaction "declined" from Dooney & Bourke.   It makes me wonder what on earth triggers a "decline" and what is happening that my credit card company believes is shady.  I am beyond annoyed and haven't bought anything from Dooney in months.   Of course it's too late to call them but I'm getting steamed by this crap.   Just an FYI to remain vigilant if you have EVER bought anything from Dooney & Bourke's website.


MB:  some credit card companies will decline a charge from an out of town company.  It's happened to a friend of mine when she made a purchase by phone to a store in another state.  It's part of the credit card companies theft and fraud prevention protocols.   Unfortunately,  customers get caught up in the hassle even when it's a legitimate purchase.   Start by calling your CC company and find out the details.   If you made the purchase,  you can ask them to authorize it and then figure out how to get Dooney to either re-charge or if you have to re-order.
Good luck.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> MB:  some credit card companies will decline a charge from an out of town company.  It's happened to a friend of mine when she made a purchase by phone to a store in another state.  It's part of the credit card companies theft and fraud prevention protocols.   Unfortunately,  customers get caught up in the hassle even when it's a legitimate purchase.   Start by calling your CC company and find out the details.   If you made the purchase,  you can ask them to authorize it and then figure out how to get Dooney to either re-charge or if you have to re-order.
> Good luck.


Thanks LJ.   My point was, I DID NOT MAKE A PURCHASE.   I haven't bought anything for a few months and my last purchases were not "Dooney pay," so I don't owe them anything.  There is no reason they should be trying to charge my credit card, and yet they still won't remove it from their website.   I'm done ordering from Dooney and Bourke.   I should have reported unauthorized activity on my credit card last time this happened and had the card replaced.   I will do that this time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, my credit card company said that the transaction was declined because "incorrect information was provided," though the transaction originated from Dooney & Bourke.   I still have no idea why Dooney is attempting to charge me AGAIN for a bag that was purchased and paid for months ago.   I sent an email to service@Dooney.com today, blasting them for the ridiculous lack of professionalism and asking them to close my account and remove all of my data from their website.   I also reported unauthorized activity on my credit card so I'll be getting a new one.

Stick a fork in me; I'm done.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks LJ.   My point was, I DID NOT MAKE A PURCHASE.   I haven't bought anything for a few months and my last purchases were not "Dooney pay," so I don't owe them anything.  There is no reason they should be trying to charge my credit card, and yet they still won't remove it from their website.   I'm done ordering from Dooney and Bourke.   I should have reported unauthorized activity on my credit card last time this happened and had the card replaced.   I will do that this time.


Since you didn't make a purchase,  that puts a new spin on things.  Good thing your credit card company refused the charge.   I wonder if  you can get them to block all future charges from Dooney since it seems that Dooney has a problem..
I know it's a pain,  but have you thought about getting a new credit card and then cancelling the one that Dooney has on file? That way your credit card company can never approve another charge on that account.


----------



## Brendutch

Can someone please help me? Today I placed an order for the Smith bag at Dooney.com. I tried to place an order last night from my Ipad, but it didn’t accept my payment method, so I tried from my computer today and it passed. However, after reviewing my order history, I noticed that I have two orders and I can’t communicate with Dooney. I dial the phone number, and it sounds like disconnected. I tried to send an email, and it is undeliverable. Also, there is no one on the live chat. I tried calling the 800 345 5000. No success. Do you know another phone number? TIA.


----------



## Brendutch

Well, at least my credit card was only charged once.


----------



## Lilybarb

I swore off Dooney.com. I changed cc, in fact changed banks. Now I'm drooling over a barlow on sale. I attempted to order it as a guest (hypocrite that I am) & received an immediate response "Sorry your order cannot be completed at this time. Try again, or if the issue persists contact your banking institution".
There is no problem with my bank or account, & I am afraid to place the order again. Also afraid the bag won't be on sale tomorrow. 
Anyone else gotten the "sorry but" response, & what was the outcome?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> I swore off Dooney.com. I changed cc, in fact changed banks. Now I'm drooling over a barlow on sale. I attempted to order it as a guest (hypocrite that I am) & received an immediate response "Sorry your order cannot be completed at this time. Try again, or if the issue persists contact your banking institution".
> There is no problem with my bank or account, & I am afraid to place the order again. Also afraid the bag won't be on sale tomorrow.
> Anyone else gotten the "sorry but" response, & what was the outcome?


LB:  when I order from Dooney.com,  it's always as a guest and I type in the addr and credit card info each time.  I don't log on to the site and don't use any of their payment options.  I've never had a problem.   I ordered 2 of the Flo Ashton totes last month when they were at really low prices.  It took a while to ship,  because they were back ordered,  but overall,  they arrived in under a month.   Site didn't show updated info,  but when I saw my cc was charged,  I called and got the tracking info.   
Most of my ordering is from ILD,  but sometimes it's directly from Dooney.

Are you using a debit card or a payment over time option?


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> LB:  when I order from Dooney.com,  it's always as a guest and I type in the addr and credit card info each time.  I don't log on to the site and don't use any of their payment options.  I've never had a problem.   I ordered 2 of the Flo Ashton totes last month when they were at really low prices.  It took a while to ship,  because they were back ordered,  but overall,  they arrived in under a month.   Site didn't show updated info,  but when I saw my cc was charged,  I called and got the tracking info.
> Most of my ordering is from ILD,  but sometimes it's directly from Dooney.
> 
> Are you using a debit card or a payment over time option?


@lavenderjunkie, I'm using my debit, never used time pay even when I had my info stored with them.  I am concerned if I try to order again I will end up with 2 bags, 2 charges & being the weekend it won't post on my bank account immediately.  Like you, I do not store my banking info on their site - anymore.  It just comes down to mistrust of Dooney now. I wondered if anyone else has experienced this website issue this year (I did see Brendutch post of 2019) if the transaction REALLY didn't go through or not.


----------



## Lilybarb

Update - called Dooney & was told yesterday's attempt did indeed fail. Sad when you hold so much mistrust in the store that sells the product you love. 
I did go ahead & order the bag. I do sooo hope all goes well with the monetary transaction & they send a good unreturned bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Update - called Dooney & was told yesterday's attempt did indeed fail. Sad when you hold so much mistrust in the store that sells the product you love.
> I did go ahead & order the bag. I do sooo hope all goes well with the monetary transaction & they send a good unreturned bag.


*LB:*   good luck.  I'm guessing it has something to do with the way debit card transactions are handled.   May or may not be particular to Dooney.

On some sites,  when an item is available on an 'easy pay' like plan or an autoship,   they appear to require pre-authorization for the total price from the cc company,  before they process the order.../ even tho our current charge is a fraction of the future total.    So I'm guessing,  from that experience,  that if I order a $75 item on autoship,  they request preauthorization from my cc company that my available credit would cover multiple shipments.   

 I've always wondered how many times that original dollar amount gets 'reserved' (tied up and not available) for future shipments which I might or might not cancel.  I think time payments
like Dooney pay work in a similar way.  We may only be billed for part of the cost initially,  but the entire cost of the item is 'reserved' for the future payments we owe.   And that money is no longer available to authorize something else.

Since debit cards work differently than credit cards,  this means that the bank might be reserving funds based on other outstanding purchases and not consider the money 'in your account' and available for a new purchase.  We may carefully pay our bills and be sure that we have enough money before buying something.... but not everyone is as careful.   And banks set up their rules to protect their business and make money... they are not doing any of this to make our lives easier.

Or it could be problems in the system that have nothing to do with you.
Hope you get one handbag and it's perfect and you love it an there are no further hassles.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

OK *LB*,  now to the fun stuff.... which Barlow did you order.... what size, what color, what leather?   I was obsessed with the original Barlow in City leather.  Every time I saw one,  I wanted to order another color.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LB:*   good luck.  I'm guessing it has something to do with the way debit card transactions are handled.   May or may not be particular to Dooney.
> 
> On some sites,  when an item is available on an 'easy pay' like plan or an autoship,   they appear to require pre-authorization for the total price from the cc company,  before they process the order.../ even tho our current charge is a fraction of the future total.    So I'm guessing,  from that experience,  that if I order a $75 item on autoship,  they request preauthorization from my cc company that my available credit would cover multiple shipments.
> 
> I've always wondered how many times that original dollar amount gets 'reserved' (tied up and not available) for future shipments which I might or might not cancel.  I think time payments
> like Dooney pay work in a similar way.  We may only be billed for part of the cost initially,  but the entire cost of the item is 'reserved' for the future payments we owe.   And that money is no longer available to authorize something else.
> 
> Since debit cards work differently than credit cards,  this means that the bank might be reserving funds based on other outstanding purchases and not consider the money 'in your account' and available for a new purchase.  We may carefully pay our bills and be sure that we have enough money before buying something.... but not everyone is as careful.   And banks set up their rules to protect their business and make money... they are not doing any of this to make our lives easier.
> 
> Or it could be problems in the system that have nothing to do with you.
> Hope you get one handbag and it's perfect and you love it an there are no further hassles.


LJ, it must have been on Dooney's end. I've never had an issue with my new bank & funds were available and nothing was outstanding. Plus, I never use Dooney's easy pay. 
Oh well...it's over now.
In answer to your other post, I got the regular size city leather In bubble gum. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> LJ, it must have been on Dooney's end. I've never had an issue with my new bank & funds were available and nothing was outstanding. Plus, I never use Dooney's easy pay.
> Oh well...it's over now.
> In answer to your other post, I got the regular size city leather In bubble gum. Thanks for the well wishes.


LB:   the regular size is the perfect size,  at least I think so.  I have the small,, the regular, and the large,  in different colors,  and the regular is my Goldilocks just right size.  Hope yours is perfect for you.


----------



## theprettymiss

Wow...that happened to me, a couple years ago.

I ordered a $250 DB bag while the site was “upgrading”..I initially was charged, but then noticed the charge dropped off after a few days.

Guess what? My purse still shipped 

I figured it was a weird glitch, and when I checked my DB account it showed my order was closed? Lol.

Reading that its a common issue makes me wonder if it happened to others.

My bag is still holding up beautifully, btw lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

hey all!! I returned a bag and wallet and it was received by Dooney on August 7th. I received a refund for the wallet on 8/12. On 8/26, I called to find out where the refund for the handbag is to be told the bag wasn't in the box. What the what?!?. Um yes it was. I have the tracking number, drop off receipt, and the info that shows the box weight was 5lbs when dropped off so, the bag was sent back. They opened a case on Aug 26th. I called back on Sept 2nd and still nothing, so they "escalated" the case. I am so frustrated.  I know with COVID and so many working from home things take a while, but both CS reps told me I would get a call back, which I didn't. And still no refund. Oye. I don't know what to do at this point. 

Dooney customer service has been frustrating me and this is the icing on the cake. I keep thinking I'm done buying new Dooneys. Then today I was checking out the labor day sale (sigh). 

I hope i get the refund soon. Come ON Dooney.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  I know what you are going thru.   It's so frustrating and unfair.   I'm having an issue with Macy's now.... ordered 2 items,  they shipped 1, charged me for both.   No one in CS.... by phone or online.  Paypal didn't resolve the issue for me.   Like in your case,  shipping weight proves we are
in the right.    I hope you can get it resolved soon.  Try not to get too upset,  but don't give up.
As a last resource,  your credit card company might be able to help.

As a result of my experience,  I will no longer shop at Macy's.... I just delete all the sale emails
without even looking at them.   And,  I'm going to stop using Paypal.   This was a test,  in my mind,
and they failed.  If my business isn't of value to a company,  I can take my money elsewhere.

And from now on I'm going to try to remember to separate items into different orders and shipments....
unless I need to make a minimum purchase for free shipping.

Good luck.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  I know what you are going thru.   It's so frustrating and unfair.   I'm having an issue with Macy's now.... ordered 2 items,  they shipped 1, charged me for both.   No one in CS.... by phone or online.  Paypal didn't resolve the issue for me.   Like in your case,  shipping weight proves we are
> in the right.    I hope you can get it resolved soon.  Try not to get too upset,  but don't give up.
> As a last resource,  your credit card company might be able to help.
> 
> As a result of my experience,  I will no longer shop at Macy's.... I just delete all the sale emails
> without even looking at them.   And,  I'm going to stop using Paypal.   This was a test,  in my mind,
> and they failed.  If my business isn't of value to a company,  I can take my money elsewhere.
> 
> And from now on I'm going to try to remember to separate items into different orders and shipments....
> unless I need to make a minimum purchase for free shipping.
> 
> Good luck.


Oh man. That is very frustrating.  I would be very upset with Macys too. I hope they resolve your problem soon. And very frustrating about PayPal. I have had to make a claim once. I had purchased something on Etsy and it was not at all as described.  Etsy, unlike eBay, doesn't give a hoot about buyers. It's basically just a selling forum. I have had mostly good luck there, but learned to only by from US sellers. I had to make a claim through PayPal. It took 30 days to get my money back. It was a HUGE PITA. 

I just don't know what to do about Dooney. I feel like their quality is still superior to most brands in their price point (Coach retail is still quite nice, and outlet is nice if you get a good sale). But I am super frustrated with their returns process and general customer service online. I love the outlet (I live 10 minutes from the Chicago Outlet store) but I am so upset with their online service. And with COVID, the stores are still closed. And sometimes you can only find an item online. But it's almost impossible to get ahold of someone on the phone without waiting 30 mins on hold,  and then you can't be sure that they will solve your problem.  I spoke with them Friday with no resolve. I am going to wait till Thursday to call again and let them catch up with the long weekend issues. If I don't have a refund by then, I'm calling and asking for someone to move me up the chain to someone with authority. 

Maybe I should just delete their emails for a while. I certainly have a large enough collection to enjoy a variety of bags. And apparently if I order from them or ILD I should just treat the purchase as a final sale because  returns are a PITA. 

Good luck to you too  I hope Macys comes through for you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  good luck.  Hopefully you will be able to resolve the problem over time.  Don't give up but
accept that it will be a PITA and may take a lot of follow-up.   After that.... enjoy the collection you have
and wait for the outlet stores to reopen and for you to be comfortable shopping in person.
Even returns that go according to plan are a lot of work (and cost $) for the opportunity to see a bag
that turns out to have a problem.... either not right for us or just not right itself.  I've kept far too many
bags that I should have returned when I didn't love them.  And even bags with defects that I
do return cost me the return s&h.


----------



## BadWolf10

I definitely have returned several bags. Always in their wrapped, uncarried state of course. I have spent way too much on return shipping, like you said, just to get to see a bag in person and see if it's for me. I think from here going forward, if I order a bag, I need to be sure it's a style I love. Unfortunately, not all their styles make it to the outlet. I have a few that never made it there and are online orders. And some of those are my favorites (Logan drawstring, red tartan drawstring, Harrison Hobo, Calypso Patterson Paige....) But, it gets too costly to just try a bag out. I do wish they had free return shipping, like Coach, but I am sure they don't as they assume most will just keep their order. Dooney CS is not quite on par with other retailers in their price point. I know they aren't High End like say LV or Burberry, but Coach manages to keep a high level of customer service satisfaction. I was looking for a wallet to match my new Coach Shay, I called the Schaumburg store, the CS was not only friendly and helpful, she offered to ship the wallet for free since my drive would have been 40 mins to get there. Even the Dooney store isn't that friendly. Oh well, I guess the bad CS from Dooney is the trade off for when we do find an amazing bag. I think you are right though, I will stick to the outlet store front. In fact, some of my favorite bags are those that others have purchased for me. Hubby is particularly good about picking out great bags (he is a keeper), so I might just not buy for quite some time and wait for Bday and Christmas gifts. It makes the bag even more special that way for sure.

I hope you get your refund soon. Stay safe.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I definitely have returned several bags. Always in their wrapped, uncarried state of course. I have spent way too much on return shipping, like you said, just to get to see a bag in person and see if it's for me. I think from here going forward, if I order a bag, I need to be sure it's a style I love. Unfortunately, not all their styles make it to the outlet. I have a few that never made it there and are online orders. And some of those are my favorites (Logan drawstring, red tartan drawstring, Harrison Hobo, Calypso Patterson Paige....) But, it gets too costly to just try a bag out. I do wish they had free return shipping, like Coach, but I am sure they don't as they assume most will just keep their order. Dooney CS is not quite on par with other retailers in their price point. I know they aren't High End like say LV or Burberry, but Coach manages to keep a high level of customer service satisfaction. I was looking for a wallet to match my new Coach Shay, I called the Schaumburg store, the CS was not only friendly and helpful, she offered to ship the wallet for free since my drive would have been 40 mins to get there. Even the Dooney store isn't that friendly. Oh well, I guess the bad CS from Dooney is the trade off for when we do find an amazing bag. I think you are right though, I will stick to the outlet store front. In fact, some of my favorite bags are those that others have purchased for me. Hubby is particularly good about picking out great bags (he is a keeper), so I might just not buy for quite some time and wait for Bday and Christmas gifts. It makes the bag even more special that way for sure.
> 
> I hope you get your refund soon. Stay safe.


Yes, it's annoying to have to pay for return shipping,,   even the $7.50 that's a fraction of what it would cost to ship on your own.  But shipping is expensive.   And.... we end up paying for it in the price... one way or another.   

When I compare the prices (list and on sale) of Coach and Dooney....  for the quality of the leather and the construction.... in my experience.... Dooney is a much better buy, even with return shipping costs.   As for CS.... yes,  Dooney needs to do a better job.  But great CS at Coach doesn't make up for expensive bags shipped without the shoulder/cross body strap,  or bags shipped from a store that have handle impressions on the front and back.

Our experiences with different companies reflect how we each think about their service and products....
and everyone has had different experiences.  And I have to keep reminding myself.... I don't need anymore handbags.   So I use these frustrations as a 'sign' to stop buying,  for a while.   Then I get another sale email.... and well,  you know the story.   Right now I'm waiting for a new Alto to arrive.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lol, I know exactly what you mean. I agree Dooney is still better quality than Coach. I will only buy/put on my wish list specific Coach bags. My new Shay is an exception, it is great quality leather, but you are right so many are not. I do feel like the Dooney leather, especially the Alto and Florentine, rival brands like Burberry quality at a fraction of the cost.  Even in all my frustration, I did order another bag . Waiting for the new Pebble Grain hobo in Clementine, and eyeing the spearmint color. Alas, I am addicted, even in all my frustrations lol. First world problems lol. Enjoy your new alto!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

@BadWolf10 --  Dispute the charge for that returned bag with your credit card company.  They can get the ball rolling for you.


----------



## BadWolf10

They FINALLY refunded the handbag yesterday. Over a month later. But at least I have my money back.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> They FINALLY refunded the handbag yesterday. Over a month later. But at least I have my money back.


Yea!   Glad it worked out.  It shouldn't be that hard.... but it is sometimes.
I was finally able to reach a human in CS at Macy's and got my issue resolved also.

The only 'good thing' about these incidents is they tend to make me think twice
about ordering something else from these companies.  But.... the bad memories
are soon crowed out by the excitement of a new treasure.

Time to 'shop my closet' again.... maybe that will tamp down the desire for
another handbag.  I don't need another handbag.

QVC showed some new Florentine styles in the last Dooney
show.  A satchel with woven strap attachment detail has my name written
on it.  They seem to be doing a few 'new' styles with that woven accent.
The bags themselves aren't new designs,  but I love the woven strap detail.
And the slightly domed satchel shape (from Dillen and pebbled leather archives)
was one of my favorite handbag styles.  Now all I have to do is wait for sales
at ILD and colors I like.  Florentine leather would be welcome or even pebbled leather.

Didn't I just say I don't need any more handbags?   That didn't last long.


----------



## BadWolf10

I'm glad Macys finally resolved your issue. I agree I no longer need any bags. Probably for the rest of my life lol. 

I love the woven strap too. My twist strap hobo and my Logan are 2 of my favorite bags because of it. (the hobo is problematic though because of that flap over top). 

I had decided no more bags until my Christmas list, they maybe not even then. BUT ILoveDooney has a florentine logan on sale. So i order one in Chestnut


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BW:  now I have to go look at the Logan on ILD.... your fault if I'm tempted.
I changed into my burgundy ostrich Cooper today.... to celebrate fall!
Maybe the color and texture will satisfy some cravings.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lol  you will have to let me know if you get one..... Logan is my favorite bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol  you will have to let me know if you get one..... Logan is my favorite bag.


BW:  resisting so far,  but the Logan is beautiful.   I love the look of the drawstring bag,
but it's not a good carry for me.  I can't do shoulder or cross body and the straps are
usually too long to hand carry or the bag hits my ankles.  Pictures of models who
fold the straps  look good,  but it doesn't work well in real life.  So I try to resist buying
new drawstring bags,  but I must admit I often weaken.   Somewhere in my closet is a
natural Flo drawstring that I had to have.   I visited that bag in the Dooney boutique
at least a dozen times before buying it.  It's just so beautiful I had to own it.
I'm trying not to add more 'collectors' pieces..... admired but not used.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  please proceed to the 'enabler corner'.... I ordered the Logan in Chestnut.
It's your fault for tempting me and the ILD sale (FRIEND) of an extra 39% off
made it impossible for me to resist.   I'm resigned to carry the bag in my hand
with the strap folded.   The Logan in Florentine was just too beautiful to resist.  
And if I hadn't recently bought an all black pebbled leather drawstring,  I would
have considered the black Flo Logan.... also?????

I'm doing my part for the economy.... between the purchases themselves and the
sales tax,  I'm supporting Dooney, UPS, and my state.   That's my justification,
and I'm sticking too it. 

I recently signed up for the Dooney rewards program.   With what I buy,
it seemed silly not to get some extra discounts on future purchases.


----------



## BadWolf10

I have been known to be an enabler when it comes to shopping, lol

You will love it...  she is a beauty. And thanks for the info on the FRIEND sale. I actually ordered again and used points. Saved me an additional $50. I wanted to get one for my mom for Christmas, so now she will have a beauty to open and at a great price for me


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I have been known to be an enabler when it comes to shopping, lol
> 
> You will love it...  she is a beauty. And thanks for the info on the FRIEND sale. I actually ordered again and used points. Saved me an additional $50. I wanted to get one for my mom for Christmas, so now she will have a beauty to open and at a great price for me



Glad you were able to score one for your Mom.

I've never had a Logan.   The listing says 'small'...
but from the dimensions it seems like a good sized handbag.
I don't want a small handbag,  but I don't need a huge one either.
I've been mislead before by Dooney measurement listing that 
can't possibly be right for the bag that I've gotten.
Can you give me any size comparisons to other Dooney styles
or verify the measurements if you have another small Logan
you can get to?  Thanks.


----------



## BadWolf10

Oh, and I did another buy.... OMG... I had purchased the Flo Camden Hobo some months back. And then Returned it uncarried. I had purchased it at almost retail and I just couldn't justify the price, as much as I loved it. So I sent it back. But with today's ILD FRIEND code and my points ($30 worth), it made it a great buy.


----------



## BadWolf10

I don't know why they call it small. I wonder if they had planned a larger version..... it's definitely not small but not too big either. My pebble logan is 10"wide , 11" tall, and 6.5" deep. It's a very nice size. Here is a pic of my caramel Logan next to my Strawberry zipzip for comparison.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh, and I did another buy.... OMG... I had purchased the Flo Camden Hobo some months back. And then Returned it uncarried. I had purchased it at almost retail and I just couldn't justify the price, as much as I loved it. So I sent it back. But with today's ILD FRIEND code and my points ($30 worth), it made it a great buy.


Congratulations.  What color Flo Camden Hobo did you get?    
I like the regular  Flo Camden satchel... nice design and
a better size for me.

Been thinking.... we need to find a different thread for this continuing conversation....
title of this thread doesn't fit where our discussion has gone.   And that's a good thing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I don't know why they call it small. I wonder if they had planned a larger version..... it's definitely not small but not too big either. My pebble logan is 10"wide , 11" tall, and 6.5" deep. It's a very nice size. Here is a pic of my caramel Logan next to my Strawberry zipzip for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4852040


Thanks for the pictures.  The measurements of the Flo small Logan are different than yours....
but... who knows... posted dimensions are often in error,  so I'm glad to have your input.
It's possible that the Flo Logan and the pebbled leather Logan are different dimensions....
Dooney sometimes does that when a bag is made as an 'exclusive' for a department store
or even QVC  or they just decide on a slightly different set of measurements when they 
make the bag for a different leather collection.    The Barlow and Brenna have slightly different
measurements in different collections.  And inch may not seem like a lot.... but it can change the
look of a handbag and also make it too bulky or too small,  depending.

Anyway,  I think the small Flo Logan will be ok.  The zip zip is my 'barometer' for handbag size...
it hold just enough for me.  So I look for bags with that capacity or slightly larger.    The wider base
on the Flo small Logan adds a lot of extra interior room.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  What color Flo Camden Hobo did you get?
> I like the regular  Flo Camden satchel... nice design and
> a better size for me.
> 
> Been thinking.... we need to find a different thread for this continuing conversation....
> title of this thread doesn't fit where our discussion has gone.   And that's a good thing.


I ordered natural. I surprisingly don't own any natural Flo handbags. 

I agree, we have moved off topic, but still fun to chat.... wonder where we should move it to.....


----------



## BadWolf10

Interesting.... I hadnt even looked at the dimensions...... I will definitely have to measure the Logan in Flo when it arrives..... I hope you love it. Mine should arrive today I think.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  Logan arrived.  Size is perfect.  It's a roomy handbag,  but not overly large and
not small.   The wide, almost square base combined with the good amount of height make
it a good size.  I find that a bag that doesn't have depth or one that narrows toward the top
or bottom,  is often 'smaller' in usage terms than the dimensions seem to imply.

And,  I like chatting with you too.  Will have to look over the other threads to see which one
might be more on topic.  To start, for discussions on Florentine handbags,  we can use the Florentine
thread.  So,  let's move there.  OK?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes...just canceled my order..2 months and still on back order? No way. Horrible service


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower:  sorry you didn't get your bags.  Dooney has cancelled a few of mine,  and others
they shipped after 4-6 weeks.   Coach has also cancelled some handbags.  They showed as available on the web site when I ordered them.   Then they said back order.  Then they were available again.... and my order was cancelled.  Oh well.... I wanted that bag,  but didn't need it.
I consider it an omen.     There will always be other bags.

12 Days of Dooney,  on line,  coming up soon.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Found the same bag used on ebay for under $100.  Woohoo! I prefer lightly used, it's broken in for me already. Once I get it, I'll clean and condition. Dooney.com has lost a sale and customer...bummer


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Found the same bag used on ebay for under $100.  Woohoo! I prefer lightly used, it's broken in for me already. Once I get it, I'll clean and condition. Dooney.com has lost a sale and customer...bummer


But you came out ahead..... glad it worked out for you.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Hi Everyone, did Dooney.com just charge $200 you didn't spend to the credit card they have on file for you? Please check your accounts. I have tried two ways to reach them today: their online contact form which mysteriously doesn't submit successfully, and the phone, which says 43 people are ahead of me in line. 

Here we go AGAIN.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DD:  thanks for the head-up,  I'll check.   From my experience,  vendors often 'charge' a card for
items on order or on some form of easy pay.  But.... unless the charge is confirmed by the vendor,
it just disappears and you aren't billed until the items actually get ready to ship or the payment is due.
It can tie up your credit limit for a few days,  but it's the vendors way to being sure the card and money
are still available for the purchase you made.

I have a back order item from Lands End and every month they 'charge' my credit card and then it
disappears because the item isn't going to be available to ship until Feb    It doesn't show up on the
monthly bill from the credit card,  but I see it online when it happens and I get notified by the
credit card company that there was a transaction.  I've had the same kind of thing happen with
Coach online.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

lavenderjunkie said:


> DD:  thanks for the head-up,  I'll check.   From my experience,  vendors often 'charge' a card for
> items on order or on some form of easy pay.  But.... unless the charge is confirmed by the vendor,
> it just disappears and you aren't billed until the items actually get ready to ship or the payment is due.
> It can tie up your credit limit for a few days,  but it's the vendors way to being sure the card and money
> are still available for the purchase you made.
> 
> I have a back order item from Lands End and every month they 'charge' my credit card and then it
> disappears because the item isn't going to be available to ship until Feb    It doesn't show up on the
> monthly bill from the credit card,  but I see it online when it happens and I get notified by the
> credit card company that there was a transaction.  I've had the same kind of thing happen with
> Coach online.



Thanks, lavenderjunkie. I'm suspecting the charge will disappear in a few days--it had BETTER do so--- but my bigger concern is why the $##!&%!! Dooney.com is up to its typical lowdown tricks related to people's finances and the precious financial information bestowed by customers on Dooney and Bourke. 

And the lowest trick of all is blocking the only two advertised options to contact them. They have clearly disabled the online contact form and in addition to an auto-disclaimer they had put on the phone line (lying that there were 43 people ahead of me in line...really, exactly 43 at every time of day today???), they have now disabled the phones with a "please contact us using the online contact form [ you know, the disabled one!]" disclaimer.



How disgraceful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Customer service is not their strong suit.  And it's a shame.  Their products are so good.
I think the company would do much more business if they invested in customer service.

This year I am finding that most companies customer service has suffered a lot.
Coach used to have great CS.  Now, phone wait time is over 30 minutes and many handbags shipped
from an outlet are so poorly package that they get damaged before they even get in the shippers
hands.   Items are sold on the web site,  put in back order status and your order is cancelled and then
they reappear on the web site.  Frustrating if you really want a handbag.
I'm trying not to care.  It's just another handbag.   There will always be another one
I want.


----------



## Bestbagyet

I haven't posted in a while, but came to the forum today just to see if anyone else had their card charged with an unspecified or unauthorized purchase. I haven't shopped at Dooney.com for more than a year and they do not have my debit card on file because I have a new one. However, recently I have shopped at ILoveDooney and the the D&B outlets. Today I have a 46.00 charge on my debit card from Dooney.com. I have filed a transaction dispute with my bank.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Bestbagyet said:


> I haven't posted in a while, but came to the forum today just to see if anyone else had their card charged with an unspecified or unauthorized purchase. I haven't shopped at Dooney.com for more than a year and they do not have my debit card on file because I have a new one. However, recently I have shopped at ILoveDooney and the the D&B outlets. Today I have a 46.00 charge on my debit card from Dooney.com. I have filed a transaction dispute with my bank.



This is so upsetting. Thank you so much for corroborating my experience. Although they charged you a much smaller amount than they did me, it is even more disturbing because at least I have placed two orders on Dooney.com within the past 30 days, while you haven't used that site in a long time and they got your info from their other connections.

I hate this so much. I hate feeling this way about a company that makes products that have given me such delight. This is part of the feeling of betrayal. They always seem to burn the customers who love them the most, coming back over and over.


----------



## Bestbagyet

DaffodilDuck said:


> This is so upsetting. Thank you so much for corroborating my experience. Although they charged you a much smaller amount than they did me, it is even more disturbing because at least I have placed two orders on Dooney.com within the past 30 days, while you haven't used that site in a long time and they got your info from their other connections.
> 
> I hate this so much. I hate feeling this way about a company that makes products that have given me such delight. This is part of the feeling of betrayal. They always seem to burn the customers who love them the most, coming back over and over.


Yes, it is very disappointing. I had two more bags I really wanted from Dooney, but I refuse to order them after this experience. I hope your situation gets resolved, because as you indicated, Dooney's lack of CS is horrific, therefore no way of knowing when they will resolve this issue.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ladies,  if you have an issue,  please be sure to call your credit card company or bank for a debit card.
Get them to help sort things out.  They have more clout and get faster responses than  we do.
Also,  your protection against fraudulent charges usually requires that you report them in a certain time frame.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Hmmmm I also have phantom charges from Dooney....caught one yesterday...looked over my Dooney account and there should not be a charge for that amount


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  if you have an issue,  please be sure to call your credit card company or bank for a debit card.
> Get them to help sort things out.  They have more clout and get faster responses than  we do.
> Also,  your protection against fraudulent charges usually requires that you report them in a certain time frame.


Yes, I reported the charge to my bank as soon as I noticed the debit from my bank account.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Purpleflower123 said:


> Hmmmm I also have phantom charges from Dooney....caught one yesterday...looked over my Dooney account and there should not be a charge for that amount


Purpleflower123, hopefully you can get your situation resolved. Thanks for adding your experience to this discussion.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Bestbagyet said:


> Purpleflower123, hopefully you can get your situation resolved. Thanks for adding your experience to this discussion.


I have a purse coming...soon as I get that order I will call my bank...I have printed out every purchase for the past 6 months and cross checked it with my credit card...doesn't make sense.  I am not pleased.  ILD seems so much easier to deal with...isn't it really the same company? I think the issue is using dooney pay....that seems to be a major issue. They seem to double charge...and the dates don't line up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I have a purse coming...soon as I get that order I will call my bank...I have printed out every purchase for the past 6 months and cross checked it with my credit card...doesn't make sense.  I am not pleased.  ILD seems so much easier to deal with...isn't it really the same company? I think the issue is using dooney pay....that seems to be a major issue. They seem to double charge...and the dates don't line up.


Many companies post temporary charges to credit cards to reserve the money
if you are using a pay over time feature like Dooney pay or easy pay or flex pay, etc.
These charges fall away until the time when the next payment is due and then
they are confirmed.  Companies have a set time (usually 3 days) to confirm a charge
or it will disappear.

I've also found that sometimes the amount reserved doesn't reflect all the
discounts.  When you are billed, it's the accurate amount.   But the
'reserve' is rounded up.  HSN does that.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Spent the afternoon doing some forensic accounting and sent an email to Dooney.com inquiring about my additional fee...will not use their dooney pay again. The dates that they claim to charge you in the dooney pay summary do not align with when they ACTUALLY charge your account...leading to more confusion.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower:  good for you to be analyzing and pursuing the charges.  We all need to understand
what is happening with our credit cards and be sure all the charges are valid.  Outside of errors,
there is just too much scamming/hacking going on that companies themselves can't control.

 Lots of companies these days offer some form of easy pay, like Dooney pay.  And each company has it's own 'process' and 'rules'.  It just makes
me leery as to what is in the fine print.   How many of us read all the terms and conditions,  or can even
understand them.  (Even the smartest of us  are generally not trained contract lawyers).   So,  most of us just 'assume' the programs are similar and if the company is legit,  then it will all be ok.  But we know that assumptions aren't always true.    

And often these pay over time programs are actually run by
third parties,  so it's one more layer of conflicting objectives (and risk to the consumer).

Having the option to split up large payments without added interest can be very 
helpful when making a purchase.   As a budgeting tool it's great.  And it tends to
encourage us to buy more.... is that good or bad?   But we have to stay on top of
the money to be sure it all ends up the way it's supposed to.  And the more we buy,
from the more places,  the more work it becomes to keep track of things.

And for some people,  when their credit card is 'charged' with a temporary
amount that might not go through,  it does still tie up the spending level they
have.   And that can create it's own problems if someone is trying to keep things
balanced within limited resources.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Going forward I will print out the dooney pay schedule and compare it to my cc statements.  Very unsettling feeling...


----------



## Bestbagyet

Purpleflower123 said:


> Going forward I will print out the dooney pay schedule and compare it to my cc statements.  Very unsettling feeling...


I didn't use Dooney pay, which is why I'm very concerned about my debit card being used without authorization. I'm waiting patiently to hear the results from my bank's investigation.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Wow...not good. I will only purchase online with a cc never my debit card... I am still waiting on a response from Dooney.  I may consider getting a new cc number if this continues...and figuring out a way around Dooney.com


----------



## Lunalark

I'm so sorry this happened to you all. Thank you for sharing. I just casncelled a Florentine Medium pocket satchel for my sister (milestone gift) as I wasn't sure if it was right for her. My order says cancelled but I will keep an eye on charges thank you! Hope you all get resolution, yikes. ILD Has always been easier imo to deal with.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Update:  the [very high dollar amount] Dooney.com charged my credit card out of thin air finally posted for good; it is not a phantom pending charge and is now part of my card statement requiring payment.

Note: I did not use DooneyPay recently and in fact have never used it. 

This was an entirely fabricated charge on Dooney's part that they were able to execute because I, a repeat customer of several years, had stored my credit card on Dooney.com because they did not accept PayPal at the time and the bag I wanted was a Dooney.com exclusive.

I have only had super-easy transactions and dealings with ILoveDooney, BTW. And I have had dozens of orders with them over the years.

When I called the credit card bank, a large national institution, to dispute the charges, the phone agent let me know I was NOT the first person that day to dispute charges from Dooney.com.

The agent said she had to cancel my card for Fraud and will send me a new one at the most inconvenient time of the year to have a credit card cancelled and out of commission temporarily. 

Most daunting to me is that I will need to dig up all my old passwords for the various subscriptions and utility vendors for which I have credit card auto-payments set up and enter my new card info.

All of this because of Dooney's continued, unresolved malfeasance in accounting and billing practices. 

And they have blocked us from communicating with them via the three formats advertised on their site.

And they have not even graced their loyal customers with an email notifying us of an error in billing, which almost every company these days would do/has done.

They are a disgrace!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*DD*: since this was a fraudulent transaction,  is it possible that Dooney was scammed too?   Someone got your CC info (hacked or stolen from somewhere)  and ordered a handbag?

The  reason I ask is because a friend of mine was targeted in a scam this week.  And she also found
out that other people had the same experience.

I also ready this week in the newspaper about major US gov't systems being hacked recently.
And a few years ago one of the major credit reporting agencies was hacked and hundreds of thousands
of records of user info were compromised.   That means that many of us have had our credit histories
exposed.... it's only a matter of time until that info is sold and used.
We need to be vigilant in keeping track of our credit cards, debit cards, and checking accounts.
And we need to remember that the problem is ongoing.  Very upsetting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

DaffodilDuck said:


> Update:  the [very high dollar amount] Dooney.com charged my credit card out of thin air finally posted for good; it is not a phantom pending charge and is now part of my card statement requiring payment.
> 
> Note: I did not use DooneyPay recently and in fact have never used it.
> 
> This was an entirely fabricated charge on Dooney's part that they were able to execute because I, a repeat customer of several years, had stored my credit card on Dooney.com because they did not accept PayPal at the time and the bag I wanted was a Dooney.com exclusive.
> 
> I have only had super-easy transactions and dealings with ILoveDooney, BTW. And I have had dozens of orders with them over the years.
> 
> When I called the credit card bank, a large national institution, to dispute the charges, the phone agent let me know I was NOT the first person that day to dispute charges from Dooney.com.
> 
> The agent said she had to cancel my card for Fraud and will send me a new one at the most inconvenient time of the year to have a credit card cancelled and out of commission temporarily.
> 
> Most daunting to me is that I will need to dig up all my old passwords for the various subscriptions and utility vendors for which I have credit card auto-payments set up and enter my new card info.
> 
> All of this because of Dooney's continued, unresolved malfeasance in accounting and billing practices.
> 
> And they have blocked us from communicating with them via the three formats advertised on their site.
> 
> And they have not even graced their loyal customers with an email notifying us of an error in billing, which almost every company these days would do/has done.
> 
> They are a disgrace!



This happened to me last year; I had to dispute charges and cancel my credit card to get it resolved.   The problem is, once you enter your credit card information on the Dooney.com website, you CANNOT remove it.   I don't know why they are the only online retailer that will not allow a customer to delete a payment method, but it is very frustrating.  I haven't made a purchase from Dooney.com since then, though I have purchased items from ILD where I can use Paypal.  I can't believe this crap is still happening to people.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

So many systems are interconnected these days and info is stored, even if we don't know it.
That makes us all vulnerable if we ever use a credit card,  even if we don't ask the info to be
saved.  Credit card company systems and bank systems have been hacked over the years.
And I recently got a letter from a hospital that the vendor they use for billing was hacked!
I know people whose identities were stolen from info in a doctors office.

And in today's newspaper.... a major story about gov't and corporate systems that were
hacked by sophisticated foreign gov't 'actors'.  Apparently the  security system
software was hacked and provided the entry point for a 'trojan horse' virus to invade and
gather unknown amounts of info.   

We all need to watch our accounts carefully and take
action if something is wrong.  Credit cards seem to be 'safer'.   With a debit card the money
is gone and you have to fight to get it back.   With a cc,  the charge might be there...
but.... you still have your money while you are trying to resolve the problem.

Sometimes companies don't even know their systems have been compromised for many
months.  When they discover the problem they then have to investigate and try to figure
out what is going on.  Often as consumers we aren't notified for many, many months,
if at all.  Sometimes seeing an item in the newspaper is how we learn of a problem....
or seeing suspicious charges on our accounts.  

Companies are normally reluctant to share the info that they have been hacked.
The pandemic has made the situation even worse.... business disruptions,
staffing reductions,  lower revenue.  Add to that national and worldwide political and social
issues,  and it's a ripe environment for hackers and fraudulent activity.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Just an update: After an investigation, my bank refunded my account. Albeit a small amount, it is still unnerving to have money taken from my account without authorization. As previously mentioned, I never ordered anything from Dooney.com using my bankcard, therefore they never had my debit card or bank account information on file. However, over the last two months, I have placed several orders with Dooney outlets, via phone, and I have placed several orders with ILD. I hate to think that someone from the outlet used my card without permission, but that is the risk I took by placing an order over the phone. Now that I know better, I will do better. No more phone orders for me. Hopefully, everyone's situation will get resolved, soon.


----------



## Purpleflower123

They still have not resolved my phantom charge.....I may wait till all my orders come through and then cancel my cc. This is distressing...they are researching it


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I thought it only fair to post a positive experience.... 

I returned an Alto purchased from the main Dooney site.
The bag was defective... the front leather panel was wavy....
texture was fine,  there was just too much leather or it had 
been stretched so it didn't lay flat.

Used the Dooney site return process.  
I got a complete refund, with no deductions for return shipping.
  That's the way it should be done.

The bag shouldn't have gone out from the main site....
but I know that not all items are individually checked for quality in a mass
manufacturing world.   But... at least I had no hassle regarding the
amount of the credit.

Other bag returns,  when the 'defect' was more subtle, Dooney
deducted the cost of the return shipping from the refund.
It's a hassle to have to fight to get it back.  And often you don't win
the argument.    It was nice that this time it went smoothly and
automatically.


----------



## Alto Junkie

Well ladies, three years after I initially posted about the same experience, Dooney is up to its old tricks again. Got an email saying that I was never charged for a couple of handbags I purchased IN 2021 and would I please call their “customer service line” (HAH!) and pay them today! I cannot tell you how angry i am about this (and at myself for continuing to spend money with this company). Has anyone else had this happen to them recently???


----------



## Bpick

I have bought quite a few NWT Dooneys on Poshmark. Shipping is much faster.


----------



## theprettymiss

Alto Junkie said:


> Well ladies, three years after I initially posted about the same experience, Dooney is up to its old tricks again. Got an email saying that I was never charged for a couple of handbags I purchased IN 2021 and would I please call their “customer service line” (HAH!) and pay them today! I cannot tell you how angry i am about this (and at myself for continuing to spend money with this company). Has anyone else had this happen to them recently???


They never charged my card for a bag I bought online in like 2016 I believe.

Sucks to be them, I fully enjoyed my bag too..lol.

No one ever contacted me though, I havent shopped with them since.


.


----------



## bagshopr

This morning I pre-ordered a bag on dooney.com and I used my credit card. This evening I went out for dinner and my card was declined. Then I saw I had missed a call from my credit card co. about possible fraudulent use of my card. I had to call and verify the dooney.com charge.  Strange!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Some credit card companies are starting to require verification for
out of state purchases.  A friend always got calls when she ordered
by phone from a Brahmin outlet in a different state.  It was annoying,
and also embarrassing,   but after sorting out the issue,   she realized
that the CC co. rules were 'protecting' her from unauthorized use.
Unfortunately, bad actors make it more difficult for the rest of u.


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

Hi..I'm new to DB just found out about this brand recently. I live in Hong Kong, so I ordered DB bag 3 days ago. Anyone has any experience ordering DB outside USA? Would like to know how long will it take etc. So far I only got 1 email confirmation about my order. TIA.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

sellmysoulforhandbags said:


> Hi..I'm new to DB just found out about this brand recently. I live in Hong Kong, so I ordered DB bag 3 days ago. Anyone has any experience ordering DB outside USA? Would like to know how long will it take etc. So far I only got 1 email confirmation about my order. TIA.


Welcome to the forum.  Sorry I can't give you any info about sales/delivery outside the US. Maybe some of our other posters will chime in.   Hope you enjoy your new handbag.

Don't stress over delivery time,  even in the US,  it can take a week before the item ships
and then another week for it to arrive.   And that's assuming everything goes according to plan and the item is in stock.  International deliveries have to be more complicated and take longer.

 Also know that email and customer service are often
less than wonderful.   The products are excellent and Dooney is a reputable company....
but sometimes the administration/service is not so great.   I still  buy a ton,  because in the end they always come thru.   Just don't stress or you will make your waiting harder.

What handbag did you buy?


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

Hi @lavenderjunkie thank you for your reply  yes I know haha I just can't wait especially when it says on the website only 5-12 days shipping time. But I didn't know it could take weeks for them to process. Anyway I do hope I can get it before Christmas. I bought Pebble Twist Hobo and Pebble Kendall Drawstring haha just can't resist the Black Friday sales. I hope the quality will be good cause I read nowdays some people said DB going down hill. May I know what DB bags you have and which one you like the best @lavenderjunkie ?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

sellmysoulforhandbags said:


> Hi @lavenderjunkie thank you for your reply  yes I know haha I just can't wait especially when it says on the website only 5-12 days shipping time. But I didn't know it could take weeks for them to process. Anyway I do hope I can get it before Christmas. I bought Pebble Twist Hobo and Pebble Kendall Drawstring haha just can't resist the Black Friday sales. I hope the quality will be good cause I read nowdays some people said DB going down hill. May I know what DB bags you have and which one you like the best @lavenderjunkie ?


Pebble leather is one of Dooney's best lines in terms of quality and durability.  I love the styles you chose.  I have the Twist strap hobo (in a different leather) and several
Dooney drawstring bags in pebbled leather.  Even tho satchels are my favorite style
I'm obsessed with drawstring bags lately.

 I've been 'collecting'  Dooney for over
25 years,  so my collection is pretty large   I've never counted,  I don't want
to know.  For day to day use,  pebbled leather is my favorite.   
I also love the Florentine
leather collection and the Alto collection.  
The quality on the pebbled leather handbags is usually excellent.  And overall the quality of all the handbags is very high. 

Due to the nature of Florentine leather its texture is sometimes uneven or pebbled and most ladies prefer a smooth finish.  So they are disappointed and unhappy with the
quality of the bag they received.  Of course everyone wants a new bag to be perfect and
pristine.  Overall,  I've order over 100 handbags from Dooney (or I Love Dooney (it's official online outlet) and I've only had to return 1 or 2 for quality issues.... and I'm
very picky.

Fingers crossed you get your handbags soon and that you adore them.


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

Thanks @lavenderjunkie. I'm sure I will like them! I like Florentine, maybe my next DB purchase will be Florentine. The one thing that I like from Florentine is the logo also leather. Much prefer the leather rather the metal one in Pebble.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

sellmysoulforhandbags said:


> Thanks @lavenderjunkie. I'm sure I will like them! I like Florentine, maybe my next DB purchase will be Florentine. The one thing that I like from Florentine is the logo also leather. Much prefer the leather rather the metal one in Pebble.


I agree.  I prefer the leather logo patch on the Florentine collection to the metal logos
on most of the other DB collections.   If there is a removeable logo 'charm',  on any
handbag,  I take it off  (to lighten the bag and also for a more understated look).
The Alto collection has very understated embossed Dooney logos, no metal or
leather patch,  and a leather hangtag that can be removed.  I love Alto leather,  but the
interiors don't have the typical Dooney zip and pockets that I've come to rely on. 

I bought a DB drawstring that had a D and B large charm hang tag.  I couldn't wait to
take it off.  It's beautifully crafted,  but the noise made me nuts, not to mention the added weight of such a well made bag accessory.    A friend, whose
initials are DB was delighted to have the charm.  

Talking about DB drawstrings,  I've noticed that the placement and size of the
interior zip pocket can  vary quite a bit from style to style.  Depending upon what
you use that zip pocket to store,  on some styles I find it's too small.  

I've learned overtime not to assume that styles that look the same are the same.  There can be differences in dimensions (length, depth, height),  strap/handle drop (and configuration), interior and exterior pockets,  along with the change in leather from one collection to another.  I have to remind myself to check all the details before I order what looks like a bag I already have in another color or leather.  Sometimes even an inch in
dimensions can make a difference in what fits inside (depending on how much
junk one carts around!)


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

Agree @lavenderjunkie. With the size of our phones getting bigger and bigger nowadays, the inside pocket I find can be a bit on the small side now. I never really pay attention to Alto before, will have a look at some now. Thanks for all yout infos about DB, you really know a lot about DB


----------

